# Hey, lets see some lume shots.



## mikeylacroix (Apr 20, 2013)

*Lume Shots*

Might be a fun thread: some of your favourite lume shots

let me start


----------



## ~tc~ (Dec 9, 2011)

*Re: Lume Shots*

I'm sure there are multiple lume shot threads already, but WTH, this is WUS, it won't be the first time there were 100 threads rehashing the same subject:

Ball Diver Worldtime


















Ball Fireman 43 tricolor, no seconds lume (rare for US watch)


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

*Re: Lume Shots*

Hi Mike, another thread that I can't join in because phone cameras and lume shots don't mix well. Moderately fantastic photo of the Explorer. |>


----------



## falcon4311 (Jul 28, 2008)

*Re: Lume Shots*


----------



## g-rafa (Feb 27, 2009)

*Re: Lume Shots*


----------



## mikeylacroix (Apr 20, 2013)

*Re: Lume Shots*

Seiko IS hard to beat eh


----------



## falcon4311 (Jul 28, 2008)

*Re: Lume Shots*



mikeylacroix said:


> Seiko IS hard to beat eh


 My Sumo is insane. Breitling also has amazing lume.


----------



## eliz (Apr 5, 2012)

*Re: Lume Shots*








Green. Blue. Green.


----------



## Synequano (May 2, 2012)

*Re: Lume Shots*










Some of my lume shots..


----------



## mikeylacroix (Apr 20, 2013)

*Re: Lume Shots*


----------



## Synequano (May 2, 2012)

*Lume Shots*

Oopsie,wrong post


----------



## Synequano (May 2, 2012)

*Lume Shots*

Wrong post,please delete my two posts...


----------



## faiz31887 (May 12, 2011)

*Re: Lume Shots*

Here's a recent-ish thread from the affordables forum for you other lume junkies - https://www.watchuseek.com/f71/bring-lume-shots-832508.html

And here are my contributions:


----------



## Fomenko (Feb 27, 2012)

*Re: Lume Shots*

Magrette Kia Kaha








Magrette Moana Pacific Diver








IWC Aquatimer 2000








Panerai 356 & 112








Oris Maldives LE








Oris Aquis Date & Maldives LE








Tudor Black Bay








Stowa Ikarus


----------



## Drop of a Hat (Dec 16, 2011)

*Re: Lume Shots*

.


----------



## Wangensten (Jan 13, 2013)

*Re: Lume Shots*

Bad photos, but nice lume
Patek Philippe Aquanaut 5167








Omega Seamaster Professional 212.30.41.20.03.001








Jaeger-LeCoultre Reverso Grande Duodate


----------



## heuerolexomega (May 12, 2012)

*Re: Lume Shots*


----------



## marked (Jul 31, 2006)

*Re: Lume Shots*

































































































































































http://www.eecs.berkeley.edu/~marked/General/Watch%20Single%20Frame%20Images/Lume%20Shots/hamKahkiChrono.jpg[IMG]
[IMG]http://www.eecs.berkeley.edu/~marked/General/Watch%20Single%20Frame%20Images/Lume%20Shots/Lume%20II/2201.51.00


----------



## samanator (Mar 8, 2008)

*Re: Lume Shots*

So here are a few that I've indicated either Unsaturated (Realistic) or Saturated (Over exposed):

Ball Skindiver (unsaturated 1 second)









Very saturated Orient 300 and 200 (looks to be about 26 seconds)









Ball Aviator GMT, Ball EHC X-Lume, Ball Diver (Unsaturated 2 second)









RGM Sea 3 custom (Saturated 30 second)









Airnautic Sub Dial 24 (Saturated)









Anonimo Magnum (Saturated)










Ball 60 Second II (Unsaturated)









Ball Deep Quest (Unsaturated)









Ball Magnate Chronograph (Unsaturated)









Ball Gen I EHC TMT (Unsaturated)










Ball Red Label (Saturated 10 sec.)









Ball Fireman B&O, Ball Aviator Dual Time, and Ball Stormchaser DLC Glow (Saturated 10 Sec.)










Ball Racer DLC (Unsaturated)










Ball Trainmaster Power Glow










Four custom Seiko very saturated (About 30 sec)










Bremont ALT 1 C (Saturated)










Bremont MBII (Saturated)










Bremont SM 500 (Unsaturated)










Corvus Bradley (Unsaturated)









Longines Legend Diver (Unsaturated)










MG SAR Chronograph (Saturated)









Omega ProPlof 1200 White Dial (Saturated 15 sec.)










Custom Seiko Monster 









Tag AquaRacer Ti PVD (Saturated
)









Ball Spacemaster X-Lume (Black light)









Ocean & LM-2 GMT (Saturated)









Zenith Type 20 GMT (Saturated)


----------



## Dangeruss3 (Aug 27, 2011)

*Re: Lume Shots*

These were all taken with my iPhone. I need to get my camera out and see what I can put together.









































These two are Photoshop cheats.


----------



## Medphred (May 29, 2011)

*Re: Lume Shots*

Its been done before but what the hell, I have 2 kids so I'm used to repeating myself. Besides, its a fun topic 

Bremont


Seiko SKX


Seiko Sumo


PAM000


Omega SMP


Rolex Explorer2


and, if you squint ... 33 y.o. Tudor Snowflake Sub


----------



## R.P.J. Jansen (Nov 22, 2013)

*Re: Lume Shots*

Luminox Black Out.

















Aeromatic 1912 under black-light.









Ingersoll Grand Canyon.


----------



## JPfeuffer (Aug 12, 2011)

*Re: Lume Shots*


----------



## falcon4311 (Jul 28, 2008)

*Re: Lume Shots*



JPfeuffer said:


> View attachment 1664986


I like the group shot.


----------



## Professor S (May 6, 2014)

*Re: Lume Shots*


----------



## adisurya (May 1, 2013)

*Re: Lume Shots*









tudor black bay and ranger

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RDK (Mar 11, 2011)

*Re: Lume Shots*

TAG Heuer Aquaracer 500M









Omega Seamaster Planet Ocean









Verstuurd vanaf mijn XT1032 met Tapatalk


----------



## harshad4005 (May 22, 2014)

*Re: Lume Shots*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## R.P.J. Jansen (Nov 22, 2013)

*Re: Lume Shots*

Three some.


----------



## 5150XF (Jul 24, 2009)

*Re: Lume Shots*


----------



## NA5AR (May 26, 2013)

*Re: Lume Shots*

Here are a few of my favourites


----------



## DCP (Jan 8, 2012)

*Re: Lume Shots*

Kontiki


----------



## crownpuller (Jun 8, 2012)

*Re: Lume Shots*

Some of mine:
The last one isn't mine, I just like it.


----------



## I Like em BIG ! ! (Feb 10, 2012)

*Show Me The LUME... ! ! !*

I was playing around with the phone camera (what a POS!) tonight and took this one...:



Post 'em up Gents.


----------



## RDK (Mar 11, 2011)

*Re: Show Me The LUME... ! ! !*


----------



## John_Rowe (Sep 27, 2014)

*Re: Show Me The LUME... ! ! !*










Orange Monster


----------



## Fomenko (Feb 27, 2012)

*Re: Show Me The LUME... ! ! !*


----------



## Fomenko (Feb 27, 2012)

*Re: Show Me The LUME... ! ! !*


----------



## dojoca (Jan 31, 2008)

*Re: Show Me The LUME... ! ! !*

How about this;


----------



## NA5AR (May 26, 2013)

*Re: Show Me The LUME... ! ! !*


----------



## NA5AR (May 26, 2013)

*Re: Show Me The LUME... ! ! !*


----------



## chronotimer (Nov 8, 2014)

*Re: Show Me The LUME... ! ! !*

Baby Lum-Tec is here. Have some of that Combat B13


----------



## falcon4311 (Jul 28, 2008)

*Re: Show Me The LUME... ! ! !*


----------



## truthinthedetails (Oct 23, 2014)

*Re: Show Me The LUME... ! ! !*

Steinhart Ocean One


----------



## micreyes11 (Aug 22, 2012)

*Show Me The LUME... ! ! !*



falcon4311 said:


>


Wow posted the whole gallery... My favorite of yours is the aqua timer...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yasminsdad (Apr 13, 2012)

*Re: Show Me The LUME... ! ! !*

At the risk of repeating myself...

VSA chrono...


----------



## sammysy (Jan 28, 2009)

*Re: Show Me The LUME... ! ! !*


----------



## falcon4311 (Jul 28, 2008)

*Re: Show Me The LUME... ! ! !*



micreyes11 said:


> Wow posted the whole gallery... My favorite .... of yours is the aqua timer...
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks, the Aquatimer has some serious glow!


----------



## I Like em BIG ! ! (Feb 10, 2012)

*Re: Show Me The LUME... ! ! !*



falcon4311;10476314[/QUOTE said:


> Sheeez... can you post any more? Nice job! I either need your camera or your mad skills. I'd take several of those watches as well.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

*Re: Show Me The LUME... ! ! !*







Seiko v's Panerai Base.







Oris v's Panerai Sub


----------



## Jackson Filth (Jan 7, 2012)

*Re: Show Me The LUME... ! ! !*

Another AT! Nicest looking lume I've to own










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TeamSanchez (Dec 6, 2014)

TM alpha sport


----------



## uberchimp (Mar 22, 2014)

*Re: Show Me The LUME... ! ! !*



dojoca said:


> How about this;


You too? They flew right over my house man..sucked me up their light tube thing and probed me!!!


----------



## joseph80 (Jun 23, 2008)

*Re: Show Me The LUME... ! ! !*


----------



## Missingparts (Jul 20, 2014)

*Re: Show Me The LUME... ! ! !*

Speedy checking in....


----------



## Splinter Faction (Feb 23, 2013)

*Re: Show Me The LUME... ! ! !*

I like second hands with lume.


----------



## Fomenko (Feb 27, 2012)

*Re: Show Me The LUME... ! ! !*



Splinter Faction said:


> I like second hands with lume.


Here you go! Stowa Ikarus :-!


----------



## denmanproject (Apr 17, 2012)

*Re: Show Me The LUME... ! ! !*


----------



## R1CO (May 7, 2014)

*Re: Show Me The LUME... ! ! !*










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## MrThompsonr (Feb 23, 2014)

*Re: Show Me The LUME... ! ! !*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## soaking.fused (May 3, 2012)

*Re: Show Me The LUME... ! ! !*









Luminor


----------



## geezerbutler (Feb 11, 2014)

*Re: Show Me The LUME... ! ! !*

My Schofield Signalman:


----------



## I Like em BIG ! ! (Feb 10, 2012)

*Re: Show Me The LUME... ! ! !*

Surprised by the nice turn out of Pannies!

Now for the more inexpensive end of my watch box...:


----------



## robncircus (Dec 29, 2012)

*Show Me The LUME... ! ! !*

I have a few :


----------



## justbecauseIcan (May 8, 2013)

*Re: Show Me The LUME... ! ! !*

As grainy as they are, I always find crappy phone shots to be the most accurate representation of lume - rather than those taken with proper cameras and longer exposure times for added glow  but for pure beauty, you guys brought out some nice shots here!

Rolex v Omega v Tag


----------



## twelve199 (Jul 4, 2010)

*Re: Show Me The LUME... ! ! !*










Lume was rad & It was raining las week in Los Angeles... Of course the diver had to get wet


----------



## brunemto (Oct 31, 2014)

*Re: Show Me The LUME... ! ! !*

Armida A1


----------



## Will3020 (Aug 28, 2012)

*Re: Show Me The LUME... ! ! !*


----------



## Fomenko (Feb 27, 2012)

*Re: Show Me The LUME... ! ! !*

Two Magrettes


----------



## Wriststar (Jun 9, 2014)

*Re: Show Me The LUME... ! ! !*










Omega Seamaster Planet Ocean orange bezel

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Polyurethane (Jul 21, 2014)

*Re: Show Me The LUME... ! ! !*

My depth gauge, perfect lume:










Enviado desde mi Z10 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## illition (Dec 27, 2011)

*Re: Show Me The LUME... ! ! !*


















PAM321 Seiko SUN021 & Ball TMT Diver (Tritium tho)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Raff_christ (Dec 15, 2014)

*Re: Show Me The LUME... ! ! !*










my gshock GPW1000RAF

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Triton9 (Sep 30, 2011)

*Re: Show Me The LUME... ! ! !*


----------



## eschantra (Jul 23, 2013)

*Re: Show Me The LUME... ! ! !*

This one has the best lume of any watch I own:


----------



## ten13th (Nov 2, 2013)

*Re: Show Me The LUME... ! ! !*


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

*Re: Show Me The LUME... ! ! !*

Taken with a phone app:


----------



## Bryan66 (Mar 29, 2007)

*Re: Show Me The LUME... ! ! !*


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

*Re: Show Me The LUME... ! ! !*



falcon4311 said:


>


Amazing collection you have.

From the moon with iPhone 9


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

*Re: Show Me The LUME... ! ! !*









BB tudor 








SMP Omega 








Vostok lunokhod 2

From the moon with iPhone 9


----------



## Giggo (Dec 5, 2012)

*Re: Show Me The LUME... ! ! !*

Little bit of lume 








More lume









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Synequano (May 2, 2012)

*Re: Show Me The LUME... ! ! !*


















































































These are all I have at the moment...


----------



## PowerChucker (Jun 16, 2010)

*Re: Show Me The LUME... ! ! !*


----------



## Okapi001 (Apr 9, 2013)

*Re: Show Me The LUME... ! ! !*

A little radioactivity;-)


----------



## busmatt (Aug 5, 2012)

*Re: Show Me The LUME... ! ! !*

EBEL Discovery diver










Matt

Brought to you by HYPNOTOAD


----------



## MrThompsonr (Feb 23, 2014)

*Re: Show Me The LUME... ! ! !*

Maratac GPT-2


----------



## Cannonball (Apr 14, 2013)

*Re: Show Me The LUME... ! ! !*

2 of my favorites.


----------



## I Like em BIG ! ! (Feb 10, 2012)

*Re: Show Me The LUME... ! ! !*

Not mine - but I can wish...



... and Hope and Pray!


----------



## COOKS (Dec 11, 2014)

*Re: Show Me The LUME... ! ! !*

My Tudor BB.


----------



## watchcrank_tx (Sep 1, 2012)

*Re: Show Me The LUME... ! ! !*

Junghans Max Bill:









Seiko SNZG17:









Damasko DA37:









Firey lume:


----------



## Badbebe (Jul 30, 2011)

*Re: Show Me The LUME... ! ! !*

what shutter speed/aperture/ISO do you guys use to take these photos?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cannonball (Apr 14, 2013)

*Re: Show Me The LUME... ! ! !*



hbueain said:


> what shutter speed/aperture/ISO do you guys use to take these photos?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


iPhone... but I do use the zoom a little. Seems to offer a bit better focus control.


----------



## Memphis1 (Feb 19, 2011)

*Re: Show Me The LUME... ! ! !*

i posted these before but wth...


----------



## ten13th (Nov 2, 2013)

*Re: Show Me The LUME... ! ! !*

this lume








from this watch. :-d


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

*Re: Show Me The LUME... ! ! !*

Rolex Deepblue.


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

*Re: Show Me The LUME... ! ! !*



I Like em BIG ! ! said:


> Not mine - but I can wish...
> 
> 
> 
> ... and Hope and Pray!


What model is that, looking great!


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

*Re: Show Me The LUME... ! ! !*



watchcrank said:


> Junghans Max Bill:
> 
> View attachment 2560714
> 
> ...


Superbe l'ami =)


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

*Re: Show Me The LUME... ! ! !*

One more here =)


----------



## WindMe (May 1, 2014)

*Re: Show Me The LUME... ! ! !*


----------



## I Like em BIG ! ! (Feb 10, 2012)

*Re: Show Me The LUME... ! ! !*



alex79 said:


> What model is that, looking great!


The incredible, BP X Fathoms and a daylight shot:



or two...:


----------



## pecha (Jan 9, 2014)

*Re: Show Me The LUME... ! ! !*

Orange Monster and US Nighthawk


----------



## Lelocle (Jan 3, 2015)

*Re: Show Me The LUME... ! ! !*

Can I post more than one?


----------



## OfficerCamp (Jun 14, 2014)

*Re: Show Me The LUME... ! ! !*









Armida A2. Sick lume.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

*Re: Show Me The LUME... ! ! !*


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

*Re: Show Me The LUME... ! ! !*

One more


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

*Re: Show Me The LUME... ! ! !*

Maranez brass.


----------



## Henry Krinkle (Mar 6, 2011)

*Re: Show Me The LUME... ! ! !*

d-star glow by hankblanc, on Flickr









P1200752 by hankblanc, on Flickr


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

*Re: Show Me The LUME... ! ! !*

That first radio looks really nice


----------



## Lelocle (Jan 3, 2015)

*Re: Show Me The LUME... ! ! !*


----------



## DanielW (Sep 3, 2013)

*Re: Show Me The LUME... ! ! !*

Double lume, 1 watch, 1 pacifier!










Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met behulp van Tapatalk


----------



## romanchrono (Jul 10, 2015)

We got too many lume freaks out there.
Let's see what you got  

Got my shades ready for some illuminating shots.









Sent from my IPhone using Tapatalk.


----------



## TradeKraft (Apr 11, 2014)

Seiko Sun023


----------



## romanchrono (Jul 10, 2015)

That was fast, great lume too.
I knew we had many lume lovers



Sent from my IPhone using Tapatalk.


----------



## guspech750 (Dec 15, 2013)

Orient Mako XL










Seiko Orange Monster (SRP315)










Relumed two hands last night.










Sent from The White House on taxpayers dimes.

DTR + 4.10's + Eaton swap = Wreeeeeeeeeeeeeeedom


----------



## romanchrono (Jul 10, 2015)

Great shots, I love Orient watches.

Sent from my IPhone using Tapatalk.


----------



## dmb359 (Apr 8, 2015)




----------



## romanchrono (Jul 10, 2015)

Sharp !

What watch is this ?

Sent from my IPhone using Tapatalk.


----------



## Juanjo_NY (Nov 16, 2014)




----------



## dmb359 (Apr 8, 2015)

romanchrono said:


> Sharp !
> 
> What watch is this ?
> 
> Sent from my IPhone using Tapatalk.


If you are referring to mine, it's a Panerai PAM176


----------



## rfortson (Feb 18, 2012)

Tissot Heritage Navigator










Orient Star Seeker (wearing this today)










Longines Heritage column wheel chronograph


----------



## romanchrono (Jul 10, 2015)

dmb359 said:


> If you are referring to mine, it's a Panerai PAM176


I was referring to your watch, nice one.

Sent from my IPhone using Tapatalk.


----------



## romanchrono (Jul 10, 2015)

rfortson said:


> Tissot Heritage Navigator
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sweet Orient, love the lume color.
Great wear any day.

Sent from my IPhone using Tapatalk.


----------



## romanchrono (Jul 10, 2015)

Looking forward to some Deep Blue watches too.

Sent from my IPhone using Tapatalk.


----------



## dbostedo (Feb 26, 2014)

I need to update these to include my GO and get rid of the chrono I no longer own.


----------



## yongsoo1982 (Jun 5, 2014)

I used my phone's "flashlight" app to charge these. You can almost see the light's radius based on the Pelagos. From left to right: Tudor Pelagos, Stowa Flieger, Orient Mako









but because the Pelagos has such amazing lume, it gets its own


----------



## kclee (Jul 4, 2014)

Gerald Charles and Alain Silberstein : )


----------



## DarthVedder (Jun 12, 2011)

Maybe not the best pictures, but incredible lume on my Steinhart Triton.


----------



## m00k (Mar 20, 2014)




----------



## jwolfram (Mar 19, 2014)

-jwolfram


----------



## Fomenko (Feb 27, 2012)

Stowa Ikarus and three diver watches here... :-!


----------



## Dave I (May 9, 2008)

I took this shot some years ago of my now sadly departed Sea Dweller.


----------



## patrickwstorey (Jan 4, 2012)

Of course it's got great lume ...it's a Lum-Tec.


----------



## yongsoo1982 (Jun 5, 2014)

Fomenko said:


> Stowa Ikarus and three diver watches here... :-!
> 
> View attachment 4634234
> 
> ...


Is that lume specific to that flieger edition or is Stowa using a new lume now? I like the blue tinted lume on that!


----------



## rfortson (Feb 18, 2012)

Dave I said:


> I took this shot some years ago of my now sadly departed Sea Dweller.


Wonderful shot! One of the best lume shots I've seen.


----------



## romanchrono (Jul 10, 2015)

m00k said:


> View attachment 4634098


That's a masterpiece

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk.


----------



## Rdenney (Dec 24, 2012)

Not quite as bright as my Seiko Black Monster, but very close.

Rick "generally not a lume-nut" Denney


----------



## Dave I (May 9, 2008)

rfortson said:


> Wonderful shot! One of the best lume shots I've seen.


Thank you very much, it was a lot of luck to be honest, I had just bought Adobe Lightroom and pushed and pulled the sliders and through no skill of my own ended up with the photo, I probably wouldn't be able to do it again but am pleased with the result. Thank you very much once again.


----------



## Okapi001 (Apr 9, 2013)

Two Davidoffs.


----------



## falcon4311 (Jul 28, 2008)




----------



## yongsoo1982 (Jun 5, 2014)

falcon4311 said:


>


does your watch case double as a lamp? that's a nice collection!


----------



## romanchrono (Jul 10, 2015)

Lol, very bright collection, I must confess.
I'm blown by these pics, highly impressive.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk.


----------



## dr3ws (Jun 9, 2015)

https://images.tapatalk-cdn.com/15/07/13/1c25192d310582f2a2c1e36e5e4c26c0.jpg[/
I think the lume in my watch are rather pathetic


----------



## dbostedo (Feb 26, 2014)

dr3ws said:


> https://images.tapatalk-cdn.com/15/07/13/1c25192d310582f2a2c1e36e5e4c26c0.jpg[/
> I think the lume in my watch are rather pathetic[/QUOTE]
> 
> Fixed the image embedding tags...
> ...


----------



## falcon4311 (Jul 28, 2008)

LOL, thanks. Most have been sold off, some are still around.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Fomenko (Feb 27, 2012)

yongsoo1982 said:


> Is that lume specific to that flieger edition or is Stowa using a new lume now? I like the blue tinted lume on that!


I bought this Stowa more than three years ago. They changed the logo recently, but I'm sure the lume is the same for this model. It's the only lumed seconds hand in my collection, and I love it!


----------



## Pallet Spoon (Nov 24, 2008)




----------



## Giggo (Dec 5, 2012)

Black Bay

















Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## eroc (Jan 3, 2011)




----------



## Synequano (May 2, 2012)

Some of the lume shots pic that I currently have


----------



## urbino (Jun 28, 2015)

What size is your wrist, Synequano?


----------



## Synequano (May 2, 2012)

My wrist is 6,5 inch flat


----------



## molecule (Nov 24, 2012)

Zenith Type 20 GMT and JLC Tribute to Deepsea Memovox


----------



## Rdenney (Dec 24, 2012)

Some of you guys have enough lume to be seen on satellite imaging. 

Rick "good thing we don't use radium any more" Denney


----------



## Camguy (Nov 23, 2012)

A very enlightening thread! :-d


----------



## Kensei1523 (Feb 21, 2015)

Just my 3 Cents ;-)


----------



## patchief (May 18, 2015)




----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)




----------



## RDK (Mar 11, 2011)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Not the brightest but def the most interesting!!


----------



## donoman (Nov 25, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## donoman (Nov 25, 2013)

Ecozilla lume is amazing!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Batugajah (Jan 10, 2014)

both Seiko

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## urbino (Jun 28, 2015)

Synequano said:


> My wrist is 6,5 inch flat


Thanks. That gives me an excellent idea of those Panerais on me own 6.5" wrist.


----------



## urbino (Jun 28, 2015)

bigclive2011 said:


> Not the brightest but def the most interesting!!
> 
> View attachment 4650138


Looks like a dang lcd screen!


----------



## Jackson Filth (Jan 7, 2012)

IWC Aquatimer has my favourite lume to date









I'm interested to see how the latest version looks.


----------



## Jason17 (Jul 15, 2015)

Hi guys, brand new to WUS as a member, but been reading the forums for awhile now. In abiding by the rules, I was hoping you could point me in the right direction. Where can I go to find a good used, but cheap Luminox 3001, or Traser? Trust the sources here much more than any of the other online used sales sites. Thanks!


----------



## romanchrono (Jul 10, 2015)

I'm really impressed by these pieces displayed by you all here

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk.


----------



## romanchrono (Jul 10, 2015)

Beautiful display of lume by you guys, loving every picture.
You guys rock

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk.


----------



## ThorBob (Dec 4, 2008)

Omega SM 300 is happy to be here..










Thor


----------



## MrThompsonr (Feb 23, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sampie (Oct 28, 2008)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## MrThompsonr (Feb 23, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## silvang (Jul 9, 2015)

Omega Speedmaster Professional

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

Had to give it a go and wished I hadn't bothered (don't laugh). At least I know now that I can't take lume shots with my iPad. It's really bad so please don't laugh too much.


----------



## nweash (May 8, 2013)

Blancpain FF TTAL, PAM 243, Armida A1, Omega PO 8500, PAM 305, Tudor Pelagos


----------



## romanchrono (Jul 10, 2015)

sticky said:


> Had to give it a go and wished I hadn't bothered (don't laugh). At least I know now that I can't take lume shots with my iPad. It's really bad so please don't laugh too much.
> 
> View attachment 4659666


Its cool to me, nice lume display.
Don't see nothing to laugh about.

No one can laugh at an Omega.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk.


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)




----------



## qjet (Apr 11, 2015)

PAM 388


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

View attachment 4661298
View attachment 4661306






View attachment 4661322
View attachment 4661330
View attachment 4661338
View attachment 4661346
View attachment 4661370
View attachment 4661394
View attachment 4661410
View attachment 4661434


----------



## faiz31887 (May 12, 2011)

The watches that are gone:




















The watch I bought my dad:








Two of my current watches:


----------



## MrThompsonr (Feb 23, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rodney Hall (Jan 15, 2013)

BR01-92 carbon









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Will3020 (Aug 28, 2012)




----------



## dr3ws (Jun 9, 2015)

Apparently my seiko velatura has better lume than my longines

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Justaminute (Jun 6, 2012)

Pyrolume prototype










Respect


----------



## urbino (Jun 28, 2015)

Justaminute said:


> Pyrolume prototype
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Holy cats.


----------



## MrThompsonr (Feb 23, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## harshad4005 (May 22, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Matt C (Sep 3, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Synequano (May 2, 2012)

Why the sad face on the pyrolume?? :<


----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)




----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)




----------



## Munch520 (Aug 4, 2013)

SubC









Sent from my iPhone6


----------



## Justaminute (Jun 6, 2012)

Synequano said:


> Why the sad face on the pyrolume?? :<


It reflects the makers feelings on communication with customers.

Too bad...
Really cool pieces, imo.

Still looking to buy a Pyrolume "Halo"...
But I can only determine one buyer from WUS, who sadly no longer seems to be a member.
Surely someone knows of others out there...

Respect


----------



## siblingchris (Jan 31, 2015)

SKX007


----------



## Matt C (Sep 3, 2013)

Dave I said:


> I took this shot some years ago of my now sadly departed Sea Dweller.


Beautiful shot!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cdn328is (Dec 23, 2009)




----------



## coloclimb (Apr 29, 2011)

Daylight Lume


----------



## JetsonGospel (Sep 11, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Some wicked Panerai lume.


----------



## Nishant (Apr 7, 2011)

My Rolex Sea Dweller SD4000


----------



## guspech750 (Dec 15, 2013)

My new Mako USA.



















Sent from The White House on taxpayers dimes.

DTR + 4.10's + Eaton swap = Wreeeeeeeeeeeeeeedom


----------



## urbino (Jun 28, 2015)

bigclive2011 said:


> Some wicked Panerai lume.
> View attachment 4682202


Panerais do look sexy when they show some leg.


----------



## ChromeFreeDisco (Aug 9, 2013)

Tritium lume on my vintage Hamilton


----------



## Majnp (Jan 31, 2013)

Helson Blackbeard booty lume!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## easyP (May 27, 2014)




----------



## easyP (May 27, 2014)

That collection falcon4311 has.. simply amazing.. I feel like Rocko in "Boondock Saints" when he discovers the brothers after the hotel hit:


----------



## easyP (May 27, 2014)

-delete post- my computer freaked out a bit there


----------



## CuriousBob (May 29, 2015)

Snorkel II. Not the brightest but pretty cool look IMO.


----------



## solidgoldllc (Jun 22, 2015)

Hi guys first post here 
My toro PAM 088 luming like a champ

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WatchOutChicago (Oct 28, 2013)

Here's a good one of my mm300 I took a few weeks ago.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

L-R: Rado Centrix, Citizen World Perpetual A-T, SKX009. Charged them up for a bit with my phone's LED light and took the shot. The Rado isn't as legible for as long as the other two, but I was also expecting the Citizen to glow a lot brighter.

These are actually two versions of the same photo. I used a slow shutter speed app to capture a two-second exposure, saved the first version, then used the app to adjust out the noise for the second version.


----------



## OSUMBA2003 (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## MrThompsonr (Feb 23, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cs12 (Aug 19, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Okapi001 (Apr 9, 2013)

Eterna KonTiki.


----------



## harshad4005 (May 22, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mreyman73 (Mar 6, 2013)

Recently re-lumed


----------



## patchief (May 18, 2015)

A trio of Bulova's...


----------



## MrThompsonr (Feb 23, 2014)

My Tourby hands finally showed up today. Nice lume match with the dial. Worth the wait.




























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Matt C (Sep 3, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chenzhu_an (Mar 1, 2011)

lovely aquatimer!


----------



## chenzhu_an (Mar 1, 2011)

seiko ssc093


----------



## kiwizak (Feb 8, 2015)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## oneev (Jun 27, 2014)




----------



## mhjjk (Jul 19, 2015)

What watch is this ?


----------



## Bill_Reyes (Jul 19, 2015)

Here's mine.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MrThompsonr (Feb 23, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JP71624 (May 1, 2013)




----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)




----------



## josenyc (May 6, 2015)

Steinhart Ocean Two in white










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## romanchrono (Jul 10, 2015)

seamaster in full effect


----------



## Keithcozz (Oct 10, 2014)




----------



## Nilton Az (Apr 2, 2015)

alex79 said:


>


Ok, can we make a rule here please?! No more sexy ass Pelagos shots until I own one! Thank you!

Sent from my C6603 using Tapatalk


----------



## romanchrono (Jul 10, 2015)

Lol

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk.


----------



## romanchrono (Jul 10, 2015)

Intimidating eh ?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk.


----------



## guspech750 (Dec 15, 2013)

My Mako USA and I went for a cruise recently.










Sent from The White House on taxpayers dimes.

DTR + 4.10's + Eaton swap = Wreeeeeeeeeeeeeeedom


----------



## Will3020 (Aug 28, 2012)




----------



## urbino (Jun 28, 2015)

Please identify your watch[es] when you post these. It'd be a big help to some of us. Thanks.


----------



## saccades (Jul 7, 2015)

Seiko Stargate 2 with sapphire and MM hands mod (SRP491K1) - just learning how to take lume shots.


----------



## ChromeFreeDisco (Aug 9, 2013)

Unusual Timberland that has a backlight and lume:


----------



## patchief (May 18, 2015)

Citizen Eco-drive Titanium








Orient USA Mako








Smith & Wesson









Victorinox - INOX


----------



## yongsoo1982 (Jun 5, 2014)

Tudor Pelagos:









Orient Mako:









Stowa Flieger:


----------



## quarterpast10 (Jul 28, 2015)

guspech750 said:


> My Mako USA and I went for a cruise recently.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice, really nice pic, loving the mako and the entire background.
Any diffence between a mako and a mako USA.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk.


----------



## Moonlighting (Aug 6, 2015)

Ball Skindiver II










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bullshark (Dec 30, 2013)

Seiko Prospex. Quite difficult to photograph in pitch black I must say.


----------



## gward4 (Jul 12, 2014)

Tourby Lawless 42 Vintage


----------



## Clockworkblueorange (Jun 12, 2014)

Steiny OVR2









Monster 2nd gen









Vostok Kommandirsky


----------



## Myman (Jul 3, 2012)




----------



## EnderW (Mar 16, 2015)

Omega SMP and Seiko OM (although i do find that well cut and shaped unlumed hands are better for telling time in many environments where some light is present - like movies)


----------



## TacMark (Dec 29, 2011)

New to me 2254.50. Love the lume!


----------



## dhp178 (Mar 21, 2014)

Here's my Raven Deep Tech


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## OfficerCamp (Jun 14, 2014)

Armida A2 second generation. Lasts all night baby!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## devlred (Jan 5, 2015)

BP FF


----------



## dbostedo (Feb 26, 2014)

Just got an updated shot of all my watches that have lume. This is a longer exposure, so somewhat brighter than it actually looks (to an eye not used to the dark) :









Top row : Citizen, Epos, Steinhart, GO
Bottom row : Seiko Vintage, Hamilton, Seiko 5, Seiko SBQK


----------



## Matt C (Sep 3, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## harshad4005 (May 22, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## thefatboy (Nov 17, 2014)

Sent from my ageing mind via this new-fangled iThingamybob


----------



## Raff_christ (Dec 15, 2014)

*Re: Show Me The LUME... ! ! !*










my seiko shrouded monster "SRP-637"

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)




----------



## Justaminute (Jun 6, 2012)

Bradjhomes said:


> View attachment 5150226


Love the full Lume seconds hand

Respect


----------



## Pallet Spoon (Nov 24, 2008)




----------



## Genabis74 (Jul 15, 2011)

Boschett Cave Dweller I


----------



## Matt C (Sep 3, 2013)

Bell & Ross BR01-94 carbon chrono









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nweash (May 8, 2013)

Coolest lume I've seen on any watch I've owned. IWC Aquatimer 3568


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

*Re: Show Me The LUME... ! ! !*

NFW Shumate non photoshopped picture taken with my cellphone. This watch lume as torch!


----------



## gward4 (Jul 12, 2014)

*Re: Show Me The LUME... ! ! !*










Tourby


----------



## brodo (Jul 25, 2015)

*Re: Show Me The LUME... ! ! !*










Wearing the SBGA011...oh wait.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ChromeFreeDisco (Aug 9, 2013)

*Re: Show Me The LUME... ! ! !*

Tritium lume behind the LCD on my vintage Fairchild.


----------



## Crabtree (Oct 28, 2014)

*Re: Show Me The LUME... ! ! !*


----------



## Genabis74 (Jul 15, 2011)

*Re: Show Me The LUME... ! ! !*


----------



## Cannonball (Apr 14, 2013)

*Re: Show Me The LUME... ! ! !*


----------



## Keithcozz (Oct 10, 2014)

*Re: Show Me The LUME... ! ! !*

Mako USA


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

*Re: Show Me The LUME... ! ! !*


----------



## j_s_martin (Jan 25, 2013)

*Re: Show Me The LUME... ! ! !*

Vintage Wyler


----------



## sengvin (Aug 29, 2015)

AT GMT


----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)

*Re: Show Me The LUME... ! ! !*


----------



## nweash (May 8, 2013)

*Re: Show Me The LUME... ! ! !*

I like lume shots where you can still tell which watch it is.


----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## AzHadEnuf (Dec 8, 2014)




----------



## mrhelios (Oct 15, 2014)




----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)




----------



## Silvertouran (Nov 10, 2010)




----------



## exxtinguishable (Nov 23, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Munch520 (Aug 4, 2013)

Speedy pro

Sent from my iPhone6


----------



## rfortson (Feb 18, 2012)

Rado Original Diver


----------



## hozburun (Oct 5, 2011)




----------



## Justaminute (Jun 6, 2012)

rfortson said:


> Rado Original Diver


Oh my, that is sweet.

Respect


----------



## gward4 (Jul 12, 2014)




----------



## gward4 (Jul 12, 2014)

*Re: Show Me The LUME... ! ! !*


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

*Re: Show Me The LUME... ! ! !*


----------



## FongSayYuk (Jan 23, 2015)

How long does the lume last? It seems that my watch only lumes for a minute or so, after I have overexposed it with my phone's flashlight and it is a new watch!


----------



## dbostedo (Feb 26, 2014)

FongSayYuk said:


> How long does the lume last? It seems that my watch only lumes for a minute or so, after I have overexposed it with my phone's flashlight and it is a new watch!


Yeah, there's not lume that stays superbright for very long... but if it's well charged and you're actually going to use it in a dark environment, your eyes will adjust to the low light and let the lume be bright enough to read your watch for quite a long time.

Sure would be neat to have lume that stays super bright for hours and hours.


----------



## himynameiswil (Sep 7, 2015)




----------



## OvrSteer (Feb 17, 2014)

Probably some easy ones to figure out...


----------



## omnix (Jul 13, 2015)

OvrSteer said:


> Probably some easy ones to figure out...
> 
> View attachment 5370226
> 
> ...


The second one is a Mako?

And if so, the hands look awfully similar to my SNZH...

Sent from my watch using pure mechanical brilliance.


----------



## greg19 (Sep 9, 2013)

Just sold this Zixen Heliox 1000m a few hours ago


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

FongSayYuk said:


> How long does the lume last? It seems that my watch only lumes for a minute or so, after I have overexposed it with my phone's flashlight and it is a new watch!


With no extra "charging", my Seiko diver is visible to my eyes first thing in the morning. By that time, my eyes are certain to be fully adjusted to darkness. I can't see my Rado's tiny dots of lume, though.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## FongSayYuk (Jan 23, 2015)

BarracksSi said:


> With no extra "charging", my Seiko diver is visible to my eyes first thing in the morning. By that time, my eyes are certain to be fully adjusted to darkness. I can't see my Rado's tiny dots of lume, though.


Wait... so your seiko basically lumes all night? all the way to the morning?


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

FongSayYuk said:


> Wait... so your seiko basically lumes all night? all the way to the morning?


Yup. It's dim, but it's there. My Citizen does, too, although it's a little less visible than the Seiko.

The first pic is immediately after spending close to a minute under my phone's LED flash. The second pic is roughly what it looks like to my sleepy eyes on a regular morning after maybe 6-7 hours of darkness.

No tritium, either, just a standard new SKX009.


----------



## Henry Krinkle (Mar 6, 2011)

P6132016 by Hank Blanc, on Flickr

P8270748 by Hank Blanc, on Flickr

P1010999 by Hank Blanc, on Flickr

P7080004 by Hank Blanc, on Flickr


----------



## Lex Tempus (Jul 15, 2015)

Parmigiani Fleurier Tonda Hemispheres in Steel





​


----------



## Henry Krinkle (Mar 6, 2011)

Both the Rado D-Star and the Longines Heritage 1935 easily last the night, the 50 Years of Diastar is pretty good and the Tissot is marginal.


----------



## Luiz1978 (Jun 29, 2013)




----------



## maikeru (Sep 5, 2014)

*Re: Show Me The LUME... ! ! !*


----------



## Sharksmile (Oct 24, 2015)

You could read a book...


----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Bradjhomes said:


> View attachment 5783842


Was pretty dark in that pub then!!


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Cheap Brass but big Lume!!


----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)




----------



## Watchdisplay (May 4, 2015)

Lume time

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jonnypneumatic (Sep 24, 2015)

So this is a lume shot with a caveat. It was from my Tudor Pelagos, but when I saw that several areas of lume were missing, the dealer who sold it to me was nice enough to take it back (had only had it a week or so). I liked the watch quite a bit overall but to be honest, the lume issue gave me enough pause about the watch overall that I ended up putting that money into a 42 mm Omega PO and am very happy with it. 








Sent from my D6708 using Tapatalk


----------



## harshad4005 (May 22, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dr3ws (Jun 9, 2015)

Bought a uv torch from ebay and the lume glows like christmas tree in just few seconds


----------



## dadbar (Nov 13, 2015)

My beater Lorus back from the dead


----------



## govdubspeedgo (Mar 21, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lagunatic (Jun 3, 2010)

My Rolex 116618LN. Photo shot 11/14/2015


----------



## tm223 (Jan 16, 2010)




----------



## tm223 (Jan 16, 2010)




----------



## Will3020 (Aug 28, 2012)




----------



## fredrick (Oct 3, 2012)

Seiko Alpinist








Glycine Combat Sub


----------



## govdubspeedgo (Mar 21, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Henry Krinkle (Mar 6, 2011)

PC051795 by Hank Blanc, on Flickr

PC051794 by Hank Blanc, on Flickr

PB181644 by Hank Blanc, on Flickr

PB281702 by Hank Blanc, on Flickr

P9080971 by Hank Blanc, on Flickr


----------



## soaking.fused (May 3, 2012)

Spirit 035


----------



## Dejadragon (Jan 9, 2015)

Here's a decent shot of my Laco.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Jeez la-weeze, Dejadragon, at least I can switch off my Apple Watch's display so I don't distract other patrons at the movies...


----------



## heady91 (Jan 1, 2013)

Orient Mako










Sent from my MI 3W using Tapatalk


----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)




----------



## luvin156 (Dec 28, 2013)

Here is my Accutron II Alpha










And my Ball Engineer II TMT










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WatchOutChicago (Oct 28, 2013)




----------



## Rainhard (Jul 28, 2014)




----------



## CastorTroy3 (Dec 24, 2015)

Demasko A353


----------



## Henry Krinkle (Mar 6, 2011)

RGM Model 400

P1150104 by Hank Blanc, on Flickr

Rado 50 Years of Diastar LE
P1063309 by Hank Blanc, on Flickr

Orient M Force Beast Ti


----------



## faiz31887 (May 12, 2011)

I don't know how to upload gifs from gfycat directly into this text...
Lume - Gfycat


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

And that's a..


----------



## Tyler224 (Aug 26, 2015)

Lume shots of my Steinhart O1V


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

alex79 said:


> And that's a..


Speedy!

What-do-I-win???


----------



## soaking.fused (May 3, 2012)




----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

Sent by an iPhone, from a galaxy far far away!!


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

chicolabronse said:


> Sent by an iPhone, from a galaxy far far away!!


Nice! What watch is that Chico?


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

ShaggyDog said:


> Nice! What watch is that Chico?


Ticino pilot chrono,










Sent by an iPhone, from a galaxy far far away!!


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

BarracksSi said:


> Speedy!
> 
> What-do-I-win???


----------



## JOSE G (Oct 24, 2012)




----------



## Synequano (May 2, 2012)




----------



## wwarren (May 1, 2011)

Artificial lume applied...


----------



## JSI (Dec 12, 2012)

Sub:








DeepBlue:







Helson:







Laco Dortmund







Orange monster


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

Tissot


----------



## Cramebame (Dec 12, 2015)

Stinehart


----------



## Rainhard (Jul 28, 2014)




----------



## Ace2rolex (Apr 13, 2015)

14060M

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HammyMan37 (Apr 27, 2015)

Seiko burning pretty good In the daylight.


----------



## Rainhard (Jul 28, 2014)




----------



## harshad4005 (May 22, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## beastomaniac (Nov 2, 2015)




----------



## Rainhard (Jul 28, 2014)




----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

I love how the lume lights up on these numbers.










Arguably one of the best lume in the business.


----------



## faiz31887 (May 12, 2011)




----------



## mistercoffee1 (Apr 22, 2015)




----------



## dodober (Dec 4, 2008)

Here is one of mine:

Sub-C 114060 by dodober, on Flickr


----------



## Rainhard (Jul 28, 2014)




----------



## jasonkn88 (Dec 31, 2011)

A shot from my collection


----------



## Crabtree (Oct 28, 2014)




----------



## baliansa (Dec 11, 2009)




----------



## semiotech (Dec 1, 2013)

My U200


----------



## Rainhard (Jul 28, 2014)




----------



## Rainhard (Jul 28, 2014)

make full lume


----------



## chris1987 (Jan 26, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)




----------



## Nicolas D (Oct 11, 2012)

Posted recently, but I'll give my Pelagos some more love!


----------



## yongsoo1982 (Jun 5, 2014)

Nicolas D said:


> I'll give my Pelagos some more love!


me too!


----------



## born_sinner (Sep 17, 2013)

Seiko lume is king!


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Another


----------



## rfortson (Feb 18, 2012)

Seiko SARB017 Alpinist


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## marty491 (Oct 13, 2015)

Black Ray charged up before going to sleep









Marty Smith


----------



## murph145 (Oct 12, 2015)

ohhhh i love me some lume!!

My BLNR "Blue Lume" next to my Seamaster "Green Lume"


----------



## Stelyos (Jun 23, 2015)

LE Royal Marines


----------



## omnix (Jul 13, 2015)

marty491 said:


> Black Ray charged up before going to sleep
> 
> View attachment 6948033
> 
> ...












Same here!!! Don't know why it looks blue on camera.... It has great lume though. Bright and long lasting.

Sent from my watch using pure, mechanical brilliance.


----------



## Rainhard (Jul 28, 2014)




----------



## semiotech (Dec 1, 2013)

I've been wearing my U200 every day.

Sent from my E5823 using Tapatalk


----------



## MattyMac (Nov 26, 2014)




----------



## SeikoAutomatic_01 (Nov 4, 2006)




----------



## SeikoAutomatic_01 (Nov 4, 2006)

omnix said:


> Same here!!! Don't know why it looks blue on camera....


Set the white balance on your camera to flash or daylight and the lume should record in the proper colors.


----------



## Okapi001 (Apr 9, 2013)




----------



## Munchie (Dec 20, 2013)

ok


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

OWC 5517


----------



## thefatboy (Nov 17, 2014)

Not a great shot but a lovely colour!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Netmaniac (Jan 31, 2016)




----------



## MarqDePombal (Jan 1, 2015)

Prometheus Piranha...










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## eblackmo (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## Netmaniac (Jan 31, 2016)

Okapi001 said:


> View attachment 6960138


This is awesome!


----------



## CastorTroy3 (Dec 24, 2015)

Can one of you post tips on taking pictures of Lume shots? Whenever I take Lume shots the come out blurry. Shots on this thread come out great. I have a great camera (OMD EM5) but can't seem to get the Lume to come out well. Additionally a lot of people seem to get Lume shots when the lights are not completely off. Again tell me how?


----------



## rfortson (Feb 18, 2012)

CastorTroy3 said:


> Can one of you post tips on taking pictures of Lume shots? Whenever I take Lume shots the come out blurry. Shots on this thread come out great. I have a great camera (OMD EM5) but can't seem to get the Lume to come out well. Additionally a lot of people seem to get Lume shots when the lights are not completely off. Again tell me how?


I, too, have the OMD-E5 and it's a nice camera. However, you can take them with your cell phone as well. For any camera, set it to manual (most cell phones allow you to do this). Use a low ISO, manual focus and manual aperture, then vary the shutter speed to vary the exposure. A small/cheap UV flash light is great for charging up the lume. You can do this with either the E-M5 or a cell phone (which has a fixed aperture to start with). On my E-M5, I use the 12-50EZ kit zoom set to the "macro" setting, but really, any lens will work as long as you're beyond the minimum focus distance. Compact cameras work well for macro shots because they usually have a macro mode that allows really close focusing, and the optics involved with small sensors keep more of the subject in focus.

Use manual focus to avoid the low light confusing the camera autofocus. Autofocus can work, but it sometimes gets confused. I just find for a fixed subject like this, manual focus is easier. And use a tripod or stand for your camera.

For this shot, I used the EM-5, the 12-50EZ, a tripod and a cheap UV flashlight. I set it to "macro" mode, which fixes the focal length at 43mm. Aperture was f/6.0, ISO was 400, and I varied the shutter speed. This was 3.2 seconds.

The key for any camera is to not rely too much on the automatic settings. They are fine for general subjects, but when you're trying to fool the camera to make the scene a little darker to emphasize the lume, you have to use manual settings to a large degree.

Hope this helps!


----------



## hal9e3 (May 31, 2014)

I'm so spoiled by lume now. I refuse to buy a watch with lume if its piss-poor. Either no lume or great lume.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

For phone pics, I have an app called Manual, and it lets me control almost everything about the camera.

My iPhone 5S's camera does a reasonable job by itself, too, although fixing the focus on the watch face can take a few tries, even with the AF/AE lock.


----------



## AJWelch (Feb 7, 2016)

Seiko SSC369 acquired yesterday







Seiko SKX007


----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)




----------



## JP71624 (May 1, 2013)

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jaxwired (Nov 15, 2015)

Ball Fireman Glory


----------



## Wrist_watch_ing (Oct 22, 2015)

LOOOOM! White Explorer II all charged up!


----------



## cultaddict (Oct 1, 2014)

H20 Orca










Invicta Lupitas 









Seiko Velatura Diver 

















full lume dial invicta pro diver









Oris Aquis orange small seconds 









Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## BevoWatch (Oct 7, 2015)

_Vratislavia Conceptum



























The lume, quite limited but there it is.....








b-)​_


----------



## CastorTroy3 (Dec 24, 2015)

Thanks for the tip rfortson.


----------



## MattyMac (Nov 26, 2014)

Who turned the lights off!!!


----------



## Stelyos (Jun 23, 2015)

Sub-C


----------



## eblackmo (Dec 27, 2014)

stowa TO1


----------



## MattyMac (Nov 26, 2014)




----------



## mfear (Aug 16, 2013)




----------



## Nick06 (Apr 2, 2015)

Scurfa Diver One Silicone









Bertucci A-3T Navigator Ti-Matic


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Can't sleep, so I'm trying to get the red color of my AW's display to show up in a pic.


----------



## DonQuixote (May 13, 2014)




----------



## DonQuixote (May 13, 2014)

This one is a fun one for you to guess...


----------



## rdb84 (Nov 11, 2012)




----------



## Voodoo13 (Jun 6, 2013)

Game over.

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## soaking.fused (May 3, 2012)

Lumemaster


----------



## jlondono77 (Aug 16, 2011)




----------



## insomniac2 (Oct 31, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Brimstone (Jan 28, 2008)

Mudmaster


----------



## mshilling (Jan 14, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Brimstone (Jan 28, 2008)




----------



## Stelyos (Jun 23, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## harshad4005 (May 22, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## xuesheng (Sep 30, 2015)

Casio Oceanus


----------



## orangenSaft (Oct 6, 2011)

View attachment 7256338


----------



## Stelyos (Jun 23, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## soaking.fused (May 3, 2012)




----------



## insomniac2 (Oct 31, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SonicBoom2 (Sep 28, 2015)




----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Stelyos said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nice picture, looks very attractive.

Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


----------



## craigmorin4555 (Mar 2, 2016)

We all know this big boy









Sent from my GT-N5110 using Tapatalk


----------



## craigmorin4555 (Mar 2, 2016)

craigmorin4555 said:


> We all know this big boy
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Megaladon

Sent from my GT-N5110 using Tapatalk


----------



## TradeKraft (Apr 11, 2014)




----------



## thejames1 (May 19, 2014)

Puck









Sent from my HTC One


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

G. Gerlach Otago


----------



## wwarren (May 1, 2011)

thejames1 said:


> Puck
> 
> 
> 
> ...


PUCK-N-A!! That looks good!


----------



## thejames1 (May 19, 2014)

wwarren said:


> PUCK-N-A!! That looks good!


Thanks man! Trying to up my lume shot game ☺

Sent from my HTC One


----------



## JPfeuffer (Aug 12, 2011)

:+1:


----------



## thejames1 (May 19, 2014)

DMCBanshee said:


> G. Gerlach Otago


Loving that bezel lume! 
If you ever think about moving this one Simon, keep me in mind.

Sent from my HTC One


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Here is the LVc


----------



## metalgear (Dec 10, 2013)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

thejames1 said:


> Loving that bezel lume!
> If you ever think about moving this one Simon, keep me in mind.
> 
> Sent from my HTC One


Thanks bro! I'll let you know for sure


----------



## Wcso873 (Feb 5, 2015)

Deep blue alpha marine!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rainhard (Jul 28, 2014)

my mod lume infantry


----------



## thejames1 (May 19, 2014)

Halios Bluering








Happy Easter

Sent from my HTC One


----------



## Cleef (Mar 23, 2016)

Seiko Cyclops


----------



## zee218 (May 20, 2015)

14060M Sub


----------



## thejames1 (May 19, 2014)

Puck and goggles









Scurfa and a glass









Aevig huldra









Halios Tropik









Sent from my HTC One


----------



## eblackmo (Dec 27, 2014)

laco


----------



## Dave_Hedgehog (Feb 3, 2016)

Lüm-Tec 300M-3


----------



## CastorTroy3 (Dec 24, 2015)

Navi...man I am really impressed with this watch. It's made me a real Brietling lover.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kinwah (Feb 11, 2016)

My SMP 300 Quartz


----------



## TradeKraft (Apr 11, 2014)




----------



## auditd0rk (Jan 21, 2016)

Sinn U2 EZM 5


----------



## qcjulle (Jun 5, 2013)

Taken with a crappy cell phone camera:


----------



## superstr (Aug 26, 2015)

Nice !


----------



## superstr (Aug 26, 2015)

Here is mine


----------



## thejames1 (May 19, 2014)

Halios (Planet) Puck









Scurfa Diver One SS









Halios Delfin









Sent from my HTC One


----------



## valentinointernational (Jul 3, 2014)

Just recently got this Citizen Promaster Aqualand, the lume is by far one of the best I've owned.


----------



## superstr (Aug 26, 2015)

Model S Titanium watches.


----------



## RDK (Mar 11, 2011)




----------



## Bleedingblue (Jun 24, 2015)

SMP sword hand/wave dial. This watch has the best lume of any I own.


----------



## outsidesmoke07 (May 1, 2016)

Omega Planet Ocean 2500


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

]https://uploads.tapatalk-cdn.com/20160516/f6f9677e6d35d40a381fc6acc30cb1fd.jpg[/IMG]speedmaster







hulk







skxs







GMTiic







pelagos







stowa flieger







seamaster









Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


----------



## EnderW (Mar 16, 2015)

Tritium tubes - ha. Superluminova - who cares.

HYT H4 is taking it to the next level. A 2nd crown at 4:30 is used to manually wind the generator converting mechanical power into energy like a dynamo. Push the crown and two LEDs get activated illuminating the watch for 5 seconds. Wind-up again to recharge. 
Completely mechanical and absolutely genius - love it.


----------



## soaking.fused (May 3, 2012)

114060


----------



## PowerChucker (Jun 16, 2010)

my lume shots always seem shaky or out of focus.
My Armida


----------



## paolo14 (May 17, 2010)




----------



## cmdErrX (Jul 16, 2015)




----------



## the.watchdoc (Apr 23, 2015)




----------



## elp (Jul 13, 2014)




----------



## thejames1 (May 19, 2014)

Sinn 144
Black and white









With UV on









Sent from my S7


----------



## Noemi97 (Mar 9, 2016)

My Halios Laguna









Halios bluering









Boschett Cave Dweller









Steinhart ocean 2









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## craigmorin4555 (Mar 2, 2016)

magrette tiki

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## soaking.fused (May 3, 2012)

Stowa looking lumey


----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)

Seiko 173 and Steinhart Nav-B Chrono


----------



## Tommywine0 (Nov 11, 2015)

STOWA GMT

Sent using Tapatalk


----------



## BevHillsTrainer (Aug 7, 2015)

I'll always go Armida A1


----------



## dantan (Dec 16, 2014)

Lume from my MontBlanc 1858 Small Seconds Limited Edition.


----------



## Jaystarrrr (May 26, 2016)

Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk


----------



## thejames1 (May 19, 2014)

Some recent ones

























Sent from my S7


----------



## Panatime (Nov 12, 2011)




----------



## cmdErrX (Jul 16, 2015)




----------



## momedic (May 3, 2011)

SKX009



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cmdErrX (Jul 16, 2015)

Invicta Signature Series


----------



## 315jessie (Oct 13, 2015)

*Let's see the lume*

I have 4 deep blue sea ram with lumed bezels


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

*Re: Let's see the lume*

Borrowed Lume shot, Helson Sharkmaster 1000 (same watchmaker, Fullswing, as Deep Blue)










Lume threads

https://www.watchuseek.com/f71/bring-lume-shots-832508.html

https://www.watchuseek.com/f17/lume-shots-933901.html

https://www.watchuseek.com/f17/can-we-see-some-backlights-el-lume-shots-35010.html

https://www.watchuseek.com/f2/lume-test-8-watches-4-5-hours-2683858.html

https://www.watchuseek.com/f17/what...hocks-one-picture-1245082-2.html#post10383962

https://www.watchuseek.com/f17/post-your-el-backlight-lume-shots-here-773748.html

https://www.watchuseek.com/f17/best-g-shock-backlights-2412954.html

https://www.watchuseek.com/f17/brightest-g-shock-illumination-2255937.html

https://www.watchuseek.com/f43/how-customize-backlight-your-g-shock-dw-6600-6900-a-458361.html

https://www.watchuseek.com/f17/gshocks-unusual-backlights-1386506.html

https://www.watchuseek.com/f17/show-your-gshock-backlight-fun-1067144.html

https://www.watchuseek.com/f74/diver-watch-best-lume-856610.html

https://www.watchuseek.com/f71/what-watches-have-best-lume-1457802.html

https://www.watchuseek.com/f2/hey-lets-see-some-lume-shots-2129850.html

https://www.watchuseek.com/f24/sinn-lume-shots-1484354.html

https://www.watchuseek.com/f74/10-hours-lume-comparison-omega-fortis-seiko-steinhart-957849.html

https://www.watchuseek.com/f21/lume-shots-lume-shots-post-your-best-brightest-lume-shots-182053.html

https://www.watchuseek.com/f74/what-lume-brightest-673841.html

https://www.watchuseek.com/f71/help-recommend-all-lume-dial-767553.html

https://www.watchuseek.com/f74/green-lume-vs-blue-lume-639682-3.html

https://www.watchuseek.com/f71/fellow-lume-freaks-join-me-556272.html

https://www.watchuseek.com/f71/full-lume-fun-help-me-shop-something-bright-611075.html

https://www.watchuseek.com/f2/all-you-lume-lovers-yes-you-526548.html

https://www.watchuseek.com/f74/best-diver-lume-342289.html

https://www.watchuseek.com/f20/lume-sweet-lume-219319.html

https://www.watchuseek.com/f71/got-lume-2539482.html

https://www.watchuseek.com/f74/new-king-lume-2847274.html


----------



## 315jessie (Oct 13, 2015)

I miss my shark diver


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

*Re: Let's see the lume*



315jessie said:


> I miss my shark diver


But they don't normally have a lumed bezel, so be happy with your Sea Rams!










Neither of mine have lumed bezels, only my Sharkmaster, Skindiver and Tempest.


----------



## cmdErrX (Jul 16, 2015)

*Re: Let's see the lume*

My Sea Ram









Seiko SUN021









And Steinhart Nav B-UHR


----------



## rick.rg2 (Mar 31, 2015)

*Re: Let's see the lume*










Sent from deep in the heart of Texas.


----------



## Diabolic Coffee (Feb 9, 2016)

*Re: Let's see the lume*










Early morning lume of my faves.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)

Merged with an existing 37 page thread


----------



## RightYouAreKen (Dec 14, 2015)

The lume of my 9 year old Citizen Nighthawk. Not bad! The best lume of any of my watches.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pyiyha (Aug 9, 2006)




----------



## Panatime (Nov 12, 2011)

YEA BUDDY! BGW9!


----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)

Karlskrona Baltic Shield


----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## Matt C (Sep 3, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BKCM (Jan 4, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SynMike (Jun 25, 2008)

I like Lume shots where you can still see the watch, not just Lume against black (although that is cool, too). It just takes a bit of playing with exposure and lighting.


----------



## dantan (Dec 16, 2014)

*Re: Let's see the lume*


----------



## dantan (Dec 16, 2014)

*Re: Let's see the lume*

MontBlanc 1858 Small Second Limited Edition.


----------



## Panatime (Nov 12, 2011)

Venator Reticle...

Do you like Phil Collins?


----------



## psychosan (Apr 6, 2016)

Luke of my Swatch mystery life








Westward active chronograph








Last but not the least...Seiko sen293p2









Sent from my HTC Sensation XL with Beats Audio X315e using Tapatalk


----------



## Ossian (Oct 4, 2015)




----------



## Unsolved_Mistry (Mar 15, 2016)

Android hydraumatic chrono 2

I'm tempted to get it re-lumed for more pow

The little sundial hands are also lumed albeit weaker










Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## psychosan (Apr 6, 2016)

Some day lume









Sent from my HTC Sensation XL with Beats Audio X315e using Tapatalk


----------



## avlad (Aug 1, 2015)




----------



## bigshowrenfro (Apr 27, 2016)




----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)

*Re: Lume Shots*


----------



## Zama (Jun 14, 2012)

*Re: Lume Shots*



falcon4311 said:


> Nothing glows like a Seiko. My Sumo is insane, I can come in the house from outside during the daylight hours and it glows inside.
> 
> EDIT***
> 
> My Victorinox Dive Master has lume that is on par with Seiko.


You should see the new formula they have applied on the MM300 and a few other pieces. They advertise it as 60% brighter/longer lasting than the old stuff... and I can totally vouch for that.

The lume on my MM300 blows my orange monster out of the water, no contest, and the Monster was already serious in the lume department.


----------



## gsynco1 (Jun 18, 2016)

*Re: Lume Shots*

Victorinox Infantry Mechanical


----------



## rfortson (Feb 18, 2012)

*Re: Lume Shots*

Eterna KonTiki

KonTiki 7 by Russ, on Flickr

Oris Divers 65

Divers 65 - 1 by Russ, on Flickr


----------



## hurkoj (Mar 26, 2016)

Pleamar


----------



## tiki5698 (Jul 6, 2016)

Jeanrichard Aquascope


----------



## thejames1 (May 19, 2014)

Sent from my S7


----------



## LikeClockWork (Jun 7, 2016)

does the word "lume" make anyone elses skin crawl? ugh


----------



## Jdub75x (Mar 6, 2013)

Couple of Deep Blue's


----------



## Drudge (May 15, 2007)




----------



## davelemi (Mar 28, 2016)

Seiko Samurai


----------



## psychosan (Apr 6, 2016)

Sent from my HTC Sensation XL with Beats Audio X315e using Tapatalk


----------



## emsee17 (Oct 8, 2015)

RGM Blue Diver


----------



## Matthall (Dec 14, 2015)

.


----------



## somapah (Jun 4, 2016)




----------



## Lambo The Jambo (Apr 1, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dantan (Dec 16, 2014)

Rolex Explorer and Rolex Submariner.


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

somapah said:


>


  great pix


----------



## Mpcdude (Dec 6, 2015)

Pelagos


----------



## Matt C (Sep 3, 2013)

Breitling Hurricane 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gkirle (Nov 30, 2014)




----------



## psychosan (Apr 6, 2016)

Some indigo for you guys









Sent from my HTC Sensation XL with Beats Audio X315e using Tapatalk


----------



## urbino (Jun 28, 2015)

Mpcdude said:


> Pelagos


*Extremely *legible. Nice!


----------



## urbino (Jun 28, 2015)

somapah said:


>


Well now that's just lovely.


----------



## Ossian (Oct 4, 2015)




----------



## robw1975 (Apr 13, 2016)

Sent from my IPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WHsclub (Jul 17, 2016)

Cool shot!


----------



## Montag84 (Jan 15, 2015)

Excalibur glowing in the dark


----------



## Montag84 (Jan 15, 2015)

Excalibur glowing in the dark


----------



## CastorTroy3 (Dec 24, 2015)

L


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thisisjlai (May 13, 2016)

here are my 3 Japanese divers, side by side.
SKX009, Orient Ray Raven II, SKX007


----------



## Drudge (May 15, 2007)

*Re: Lume Shots*


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

*Re: Lume Shots*

Lum you say.. 
20160802_231336 by Wolfsatz


----------



## SeikoAutomatic_01 (Nov 4, 2006)




----------



## I Like em BIG ! ! (Feb 10, 2012)

Just took this one...:


----------



## GX9901 (May 13, 2009)

The Tuna really lights up


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

GX9901 said:


> The Tuna really lights up


Very interesting how the strap and lume go together, more obviously in certain situations. Very clever. I like that a lot.


----------



## thejames1 (May 19, 2014)

Tuna









Sinn EZM 10









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)

Hanging with my neighbor the other day


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)

SRP481


----------



## SeikoAutomatic_01 (Nov 4, 2006)




----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Watches503 said:


> Hanging with my neighbor the other day


So cool

Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


----------



## Worksjo (Dec 29, 2015)

Here's one you might not have seen.
Omega Railmaster Chrono 2512.52


----------



## _OSiRiS_ (Jul 28, 2011)

Pelagos Lume Shots. GO!


----------



## psychosan (Apr 6, 2016)

Sent from space


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## PastyBaron (May 2, 2016)

Seamaster pro.










Sent from my Atari Jaguar using Time Travel


----------



## psychosan (Apr 6, 2016)

Day and night lume

















Sent from space


----------



## Henry Krinkle (Mar 6, 2011)

Currently enjoying the self-imposed challenge of shallow depth of field.

P8180280 by Hank Blanc, on Flickr

P8180290 by Hank Blanc, on Flickr


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)




----------



## trueblueswiss (Mar 17, 2015)

Ball Fireman Enterprise & Engineer II Marvelight


----------



## epicfalz (Oct 26, 2015)

https://cloud.tapatalk.com/s/57bc0aaae18af/20160823_120545.jpg?

Sent from my SM-N915W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## gafi (Apr 15, 2016)




----------



## gafi (Apr 15, 2016)




----------



## seidman (Apr 7, 2016)

nice



epicfalz said:


> https://cloud.tapatalk.com/s/57bc0aaae18af/20160823_120545.jpg?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N915W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## sefrcoko (Dec 23, 2015)

Steinhart Ocean Titanium 500 Premium:


----------



## Psi (Jun 11, 2013)




----------



## craigmorin4555 (Mar 2, 2016)

Helm Vanuatu V2

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Desert89 (Mar 17, 2012)




----------



## vesire (Sep 9, 2016)

Seiko BM with glowing paracord strap






















Tissot PRS 516








Atlantic Seashark


----------



## fogbound (Dec 5, 2013)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## nowimnothing (May 30, 2016)




----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

20160911_125452 by Wolfsatz


----------



## Skeptical (Sep 14, 2012)

Orient Mako










Omega Seamaster (co-axial)


----------



## WeWannaLing (Jul 22, 2012)




----------



## karhu (Apr 27, 2013)

Damasko DA37, nice and legible!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sefrcoko (Dec 23, 2015)

Steinhart OTi500


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)




----------



## sefrcoko (Dec 23, 2015)

Watches503 said:


>


Which watch is that?


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)

sefrcoko said:


> Which watch is that?


Zelos Hammerhead prototype 

















I'm holding it for a bit.


----------



## yongsoo1982 (Jun 5, 2014)

^beat me to it


----------



## ShanghaiYoon (Jun 24, 2015)

Panerai vs Rolex







Patek vs Vacheron


----------



## PowerChucker (Jun 16, 2010)

My new Citizen ProMaster BN0-151 









Sent from my OnePlus One


----------



## miscellaneousmicron (Mar 4, 2015)

Jeez, I knew my mark40 had good lume, but I expected the Kontiki to be brighter considering th omega is nearly 20 yrs old

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cuthbert (Dec 6, 2009)




----------



## nowimnothing (May 30, 2016)

Took some more shots today, shows off that the lume on the second hand only lasts 30 seconds!


----------



## WillzyxTheZypod (Aug 15, 2016)

Here's mine.


----------



## miscellaneousmicron (Mar 4, 2015)

nowimnothing said:


> Took some more shots today, shows off that the lume on the second hand only lasts 30 seconds!
> View attachment 9359266


I know right? Whenever I wake up at night and check the time I am always like, "3:45..But how many seconds until 3:46?!?


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)

My Borealis Seafarers


----------



## shanecho (Jun 22, 2016)

Sinn 103


----------



## edchys (Oct 4, 2010)




----------



## Impulse (Dec 13, 2014)

SKX173 on OE rubber. Not that you can see it, but just for reference.


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

ShanghaiYoon said:


> Panerai vs Rolex
> View attachment 9351002
> 
> Patek vs Vacheron
> View attachment 9351018


The aquanaut lume seems really good 

Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


----------



## harshad4005 (May 22, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)




----------



## OSUMBA2003 (Jan 1, 2012)

These two arrived today.










Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)

Another of the Zelos Hammerhead


----------



## Drumguy (Jun 24, 2014)

Sinn 556 I, Orient Black Ray and Hamilton Khaki Field Mechanical.


----------



## Rainhard (Jul 28, 2014)

my works


----------



## psychosan (Apr 6, 2016)

Sent from space


----------



## thejames1 (May 19, 2014)

Rainhard said:


> my works
> View attachment 9630866


Wow! That citizen orca (?) looks awesome, as does most is the collection!

Sent from my Samsung S7


----------



## thejames1 (May 19, 2014)

Some recent photos

















































Sent from my Samsung S7


----------



## 315jessie (Oct 13, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## R0b3rt (Sep 13, 2016)

SMPc


----------



## Drudge (May 15, 2007)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## w4tchnut (Jul 7, 2009)

Just got this beauty today.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AncientSerpent (Oct 26, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)

Love the Halios.

Wait a second....let me correct that....love them all.

Great pics.



thejames1 said:


> Some recent photos
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## thejames1 (May 19, 2014)

zed073 said:


> Love the Halios.
> 
> Wait a second....let me correct that....love them all.
> 
> Great pics.


Thanks man! Some of these photos where taken for Instagram themed photo challenges.

Sent from my Samsung S7


----------



## Crooner1 (Nov 15, 2012)




----------



## spiker1961 (Feb 20, 2012)

Just taken delivery of this Helson Shark Diver 40mm. The lume is awesome.


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)




----------



## ezekiel_33 (Aug 20, 2016)

MKII Paradive acrylic bezel.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## R0b3rt (Sep 13, 2016)

One more


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

My wife's fossil Blue in need of battery


----------



## eblackmo (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## Jonbe (Mar 10, 2013)

How's this ?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## That_Turtle (Aug 13, 2015)




----------



## bbasch (Feb 13, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## stress8all (Sep 21, 2016)

Seiko glowiness.










Sent from my E6653 using Tapatalk


----------



## WristEnvy (Jul 16, 2015)

ig - @kakashi_gram


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## edhchoe (Mar 2, 2010)

Aquaracer 300m


----------



## ChaserM (Oct 6, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## craigmorin4555 (Mar 2, 2016)

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## ChaserM (Oct 6, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## David G. (Feb 28, 2014)

ISO 3200, f/2.8, 1/60 sec

Light up the night!


----------



## Chuso (Apr 18, 2016)

Helson Spear 

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DutchMongolian (Jul 5, 2016)

Can't decide what to wear so I lined them up. Stowa, Nomos Club II, Tudor BBR










Sent from my HTC6525LVW using Tapatalk


----------



## joepac (Jun 29, 2011)

This was super hard for my phone to capture for some reason 🤔










Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## AncientSerpent (Oct 26, 2015)

Invicta 9403 Automatic


----------



## AncientSerpent (Oct 26, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## stress8all (Sep 21, 2016)

My latest addition, a gift from my wife. It's no Monster, but it holds up surprisingly well overnight.


----------



## Schussnik (Nov 27, 2016)

JeanRichard Terrascope



Oris Aquis



Panerai PAM 564


----------



## Raydius (Jul 26, 2016)

JeanRichard Terrascope GMT lume shot. Well it isn't bright like a Seiko, but I don't think anyone expected it to be. =)


----------



## LiangYuMa (Dec 6, 2015)

Steinhart Ocean Vintage GMT


----------



## ConfusedOne (Sep 29, 2015)

NTH Scorpene


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)

Gruppo Gamma Divemaster









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## StufflerMike (Mar 23, 2010)

Laco Leipzig Erbstück





read my review here


----------



## horolicious (May 31, 2015)




----------



## fogbound (Dec 5, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

One more here


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## ClarenceJ (May 30, 2016)

Seiko Black Monster


----------



## Matt C (Sep 3, 2013)

Breitling SuperAvenger II









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Mido Ocean Star Captain V Titanium.


----------



## matt1415 (Mar 18, 2015)

*Show off your watch lume*


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

*Re: Show off your watch lume*

https://www.watchuseek.com/f71/bring-lume-shots-832508.html

https://www.watchuseek.com/f17/lume-shots-933901.html

https://www.watchuseek.com/f17/can-we-see-some-backlights-el-lume-shots-35010.html

https://www.watchuseek.com/f2/lume-test-8-watches-4-5-hours-2683858.html

https://www.watchuseek.com/f17/what...hocks-one-picture-1245082-2.html#post10383962

https://www.watchuseek.com/f17/post-your-el-backlight-lume-shots-here-773748.html

https://www.watchuseek.com/f17/best-g-shock-backlights-2412954.html

https://www.watchuseek.com/f17/brightest-g-shock-illumination-2255937.html

https://www.watchuseek.com/f43/how-customize-backlight-your-g-shock-dw-6600-6900-a-458361.html

https://www.watchuseek.com/f17/gshocks-unusual-backlights-1386506.html

https://www.watchuseek.com/f17/show-your-gshock-backlight-fun-1067144.html

https://www.watchuseek.com/f74/diver-watch-best-lume-856610.html

https://www.watchuseek.com/f71/what-watches-have-best-lume-1457802.html

https://www.watchuseek.com/f2/hey-lets-see-some-lume-shots-2129850.html

https://www.watchuseek.com/f24/sinn-lume-shots-1484354.html

https://www.watchuseek.com/f74/10-hours-lume-comparison-omega-fortis-seiko-steinhart-957849.html

https://www.watchuseek.com/f21/lume-shots-lume-shots-post-your-best-brightest-lume-shots-182053.html

https://www.watchuseek.com/f74/what-lume-brightest-673841.html

https://www.watchuseek.com/f71/help-recommend-all-lume-dial-767553.html

https://www.watchuseek.com/f74/green-lume-vs-blue-lume-639682-3.html

https://www.watchuseek.com/f71/fellow-lume-freaks-join-me-556272.html

https://www.watchuseek.com/f71/full-lume-fun-help-me-shop-something-bright-611075.html

https://www.watchuseek.com/f2/all-you-lume-lovers-yes-you-526548.html

https://www.watchuseek.com/f74/best-diver-lume-342289.html

https://www.watchuseek.com/f20/lume-sweet-lume-219319.html

https://www.watchuseek.com/f71/got-lume-2539482.html

https://www.watchuseek.com/f74/new-king-lume-2847274.html

https://www.watchuseek.com/f71/lume-some-got-some-dont-important-you-3869994.html

We have a winner! Sjor's lume shot is the Ultimate Lume Shot.


----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)

Merged


----------



## matt1415 (Mar 18, 2015)

yankeexpress said:


> https://www.watchuseek.com/f71/bring-lume-shots-832508.html
> 
> https://www.watchuseek.com/f17/lume-shots-933901.html
> 
> ...


And meanwhile I thought this was a new idea, lol should we go for radium shots instead?


----------



## notional (Feb 23, 2011)

Sent from my Commodore VIC-20


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Ramos84 (Feb 1, 2016)

*Show your lume - brighten up your week #lumemonday*

Simple, post a pic of your lume

Damasko Dc 56


----------



## wwarren (May 1, 2011)

*Re: Show your lume - brighten up your week #lumemonday*

I think I'll wait for Tritium Tuesday....


----------



## EnderW (Mar 16, 2015)

*Re: Show your lume - brighten up your week #lumemonday*

It's Monday... sucks... Here is some comic relief to boost the spirits.

_What did the Omega Speedmaster say to the Seiko Sumo? "Meet me at 12 o'clock."_

(credit to Mr: James Duffy of F71 for that one)

Lume version with lights out makes it even dirtier


----------



## E8ArmyDiver (Aug 7, 2009)

*Re: Show your lume - brighten up your week #lumemonday*



wwarren said:


> I think I'll wait for Tritium Tuesday....


I was also going to wait for TT but decided their might not be one so here's just a few of mine...


----------



## Valth (Oct 13, 2016)

*Re: Show your lume - brighten up your week #lumemonday*










pew~pew~


----------



## Astropin (Dec 13, 2008)

*Re: Show your lume - brighten up your week #lumemonday*


----------



## HDWatchGeek (May 6, 2012)

Not too shabby..


----------



## Ayoungentrepreneur (Jan 12, 2009)

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## no name no slogan (Nov 23, 2014)




----------



## Time In (Aug 7, 2016)




----------



## Time In (Aug 7, 2016)

stress8all said:


> My latest addition, a gift from my wife. It's no Monster, but it holds up surprisingly well overnight.


 Absolutely A+ photography !!! Wow What A Shot !!! A pleasure to view your gift....thanks The only problem is that you put that photo bug in me that I was trying to avoid ! I shutter to think what will happen when my wife finds out.....can you picture it ?


----------



## I Like em BIG ! ! (Feb 10, 2012)

It's been awhile since I contributed here, so here we go...:


----------



## stress8all (Sep 21, 2016)

Time In said:


> The only problem is that you put that photo bug in me that I was trying to avoid !


I just recently bought a second hand macro lens in order to see some of the finer details in my watches. Considering 2 years ago I was spending $1500-2000 per lens, $300 for a second hand macro off eBay is tolerable


----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

Tauchmeister 1937 T0217


----------



## ChaserM (Oct 6, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Conrad121212 (Mar 30, 2015)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## cookman (Jul 31, 2016)

Guess...







IWC Aquatimer Chronograph (3767)


----------



## webicons (Oct 15, 2016)

Sinn 103 St Acrylic in a warm car on a frosty night










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Ayoungentrepreneur said:


> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


  

Mi5 pro rocks


----------



## Time In (Aug 7, 2016)




----------



## watchmysix (Jan 2, 2017)

Bulova Sea King








Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## ALfwlmth (Apr 9, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nrcooled (Jun 14, 2011)

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## ALfwlmth (Apr 9, 2016)

nrcooled said:


> Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


Ok, that IWC is sweet looking lit up.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nrcooled (Jun 14, 2011)

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Time In (Aug 7, 2016)

Gen 1 Orange Monster.....












.....an old Seiko titanium "kinetic".....


----------



## carlhaluss (Oct 27, 2007)

Eterna Military 1939


----------



## fna2005 (Oct 27, 2008)

Oris Aquis Ti


----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

Seiko SNA413


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)




----------



## BRad704 (Mar 26, 2015)

Sent from my eyePhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TradeKraft (Apr 11, 2014)




----------



## CastorTroy3 (Dec 24, 2015)

Ranger










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)

*Re: Show off your watch lume*


----------



## Ramos84 (Feb 1, 2016)

Orient ray. Uv charged








Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)

Seiko "Fuji" sun charged.


----------



## stress8all (Sep 21, 2016)

New CW GMT, 38mm.


----------



## Conrad121212 (Mar 30, 2015)

sort of cheating as it's Tritium tubes - but still glows in the dark I guess...


----------



## soaking.fused (May 3, 2012)




----------



## Rolexini (Nov 27, 2015)

Sent from my Solarin Fire using Tapatalk


----------



## omeglycine (Jan 21, 2011)

Just a quick pic. Nothing nearly as exciting as so many others in this thread.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dudeman1973 (May 22, 2015)

Omega Aqua-Terra


----------



## MrCairo (May 21, 2015)

SRP lume


----------



## freshprince357 (Nov 25, 2014)




----------



## Ayoungentrepreneur (Jan 12, 2009)

From left to right:
Tudor 23010, Speake Marin Spirit MK2, Breitling Chronomat Evolution, Omega Railmaster Chronograph and Seiko SKX173

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## nrcooled (Jun 14, 2011)

Old Navitimer is still glowing pretty well.

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## James_ (Sep 5, 2011)

I don't have this Helson Shark Diver any more but always liked this lume shot...


----------



## drazae (Jan 20, 2016)

kentex skyman!

나의 SM-N920L 의 Tapatalk에서 보냄


----------



## drazae (Jan 20, 2016)

나의 SM-N920L 의 Tapatalk에서 보냄


----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

Seiko SRP349J1


----------



## drazae (Jan 20, 2016)

zelos hammerhead

나의 SM-N920L 의 Tapatalk에서 보냄


----------



## Jamesh88 (Apr 1, 2016)

SKX007 









Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


----------



## drazae (Jan 20, 2016)

나의 SM-N920L 의 Tapatalk에서 보냄


----------



## Dave_Hedgehog (Feb 3, 2016)

Quick phone pic from this morning when I noticed the lume shining in the shade.


----------



## Richie.L (Mar 7, 2015)

Dave I said:


> I took this shot some years ago of my now sadly departed Sea Dweller.


Nice shot...


----------



## Richie.L (Mar 7, 2015)

Sbdx001


----------



## wwarren (May 1, 2011)

Richie.L said:


> Sbdx001


Nice lume-shot!

Ok, I gotta ask about the thumbnail. What's up with the hieroglyphics?


----------



## Synequano (May 2, 2012)




----------



## Knives and Lint (Jun 15, 2014)

Ball Skindiver II


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

Avidiver


----------



## fogbound (Dec 5, 2013)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Eggplant Parmesan (Apr 25, 2016)

hebergement image


----------



## J9293 (Apr 18, 2012)

The Tudor Pelagos has best lume I've seen.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Richie.L (Mar 7, 2015)

Synequano said:


>


Nice lume shot. Nice collection...


----------



## Richie.L (Mar 7, 2015)

wwarren said:


> Nice lume-shot!
> 
> Ok, I gotta ask about the thumbnail. What's up with the hieroglyphics?


Thanks. Btw what is hieroglyphics? U mean the background? That is classic style wallpaper on my wall.


----------



## soaking.fused (May 3, 2012)




----------



## Armidoro (Mar 12, 2013)




----------



## SimOS X (Jan 25, 2016)

Zlatoust 46 mm


----------



## DutchMongolian (Jul 5, 2016)

Forgot to post last night on here, last day of February









Sent from my HTC6525LVW using Tapatalk


----------



## Ramos84 (Feb 1, 2016)

orient ray


----------



## LCandela (Feb 13, 2017)

Prospex turtle


----------



## Nickybebop (Nov 20, 2012)

that longines is amazing!


----------



## Armidoro (Mar 12, 2013)

Took this last night. Loving the lume!


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## zippotone (Oct 7, 2016)




----------



## sickondivers (Dec 27, 2015)

*#Omega














*


----------



## appview (Jun 9, 2016)

This


----------



## appview (Jun 9, 2016)

One more. This is the Tag Heuer sport classic 2000


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## OedipusFlex (Aug 26, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## stress8all (Sep 21, 2016)

The top section of my watch box. The tritium looks weak in comparison, but give it 10 minutes and they all come out fairly even.










Sent from my E6653 using Tapatalk


----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

Citizen Titanium Promaster NY0054-04L


----------



## andybcrx (Jun 25, 2016)




----------



## psychosan (Apr 6, 2016)

Devilish lume from seiko









Nighthawk's minute hand should've been lumed!









Sent from space


----------



## Armidoro (Mar 12, 2013)




----------



## soaking.fused (May 3, 2012)




----------



## MrThompson (Mar 25, 2014)

Seiko 5 with nice lume...










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Maz710 (Feb 24, 2014)




----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

Bulova Marine Star 







Adina Oceaneer


----------



## PastyBaron (May 2, 2016)

Omega Ploprof 1200m











Sent from my Atari Jaguar using Time travel.


----------



## dr3ws (Jun 9, 2015)




----------



## edchys (Oct 4, 2010)




----------



## LCandela (Feb 13, 2017)

Turtle at full charge.


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Helson Shark Diver 40mm

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

*Re: Lume Shots*








Helson Shark Diver 40mm

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WnS (Feb 20, 2011)

*Re: Lume Shots*


----------



## Henry Krinkle (Mar 6, 2011)

Lume vs bokeh deathmatch.

P4110047 copy by Hank Blanc, on Flickr


----------



## soaking.fused (May 3, 2012)




----------



## LCandela (Feb 13, 2017)

*Re: Lume Shots*


----------



## Palmettoman (Apr 6, 2013)




----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## LCandela (Feb 13, 2017)

*Re: Lume Shots*


----------



## areina82 (Feb 6, 2016)

*Re: Lume Shots*










Seiko skx007 with sapphire insert with lumen

Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## BVItalia (Apr 19, 2016)




----------



## Moonlighting (Aug 6, 2015)

*Re: Lume Shots*

Really impressed with the lume on my Black Bay Bronze. Lasts 6+ hours.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## soaking.fused (May 3, 2012)

*Re: Lume Shots*


----------



## Kgod86 (Apr 5, 2017)

*Re: Lume Shots*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sir-Guy (Apr 25, 2017)

*Re: Lume Shots*

I know Hamiltons generally don't have the best lume, but here are a few happy snaps I took of a Khaki Field Mechanical the other day.


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

*Re: Lume Shots*








H2O Orca

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rfortson (Feb 18, 2012)

Here are my current two Longines chronographs.

LCWC2-10 by Russ, on Flickr

LCWC-R-13 by Russ, on Flickr

LCWC-R-14 by Russ, on Flickr


----------



## Aggie88 (Aug 20, 2014)

*Re: Lume Shots*

Tactico TC2 - my favorite watch.


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

*Re: Lume Shots*

Nauticfish Great White Shark








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pixel_pusher (Oct 15, 2012)

Armida A2 and Seiko SKX007


----------



## qcjulle (Jun 5, 2013)

This thread had fallen too far from the first page. Introducing my new BB36.


----------



## I Like em BIG ! ! (Feb 10, 2012)

My BIG Meg...


----------



## bug1124 (Apr 24, 2017)




----------



## TripleCalendar (Sep 10, 2015)

Sinn U1 Professional


----------



## BevoWatch (Oct 7, 2015)

_Let there be light...







































































~v~_​


----------



## soaking.fused (May 3, 2012)

Palmettoman said:


> View attachment 11505450


This' nyctinasty!


----------



## flyingpicasso (Jun 28, 2010)

Nomos Club Dunkel


----------



## oso2276 (Apr 19, 2017)

*Re: Lume Shots*

Damasko DA36









Enviado desde mi Moto G (5) Plus mediante Tapatalk


----------



## faiz31887 (May 12, 2011)

*Re: Lume Shots*
















All my 'dive' watches that never see water; except when I wash my hands. I didn't press the indiglo on the Timex, because it kept blurring the picture.

Momentum M50 MkII
Timex Ironman
Planet Ocean 2500
Seiko SKX007 with yobokies dial, hands, bezel
Seiko Orange Monster SRP309
Invicta 9094 (blue version of 8926)
Seiko SKX007


----------



## Ekim Neems (Jan 31, 2007)

*Re: Lume Shots*


----------



## nikbrown (Jun 28, 2013)

*Re: Lume Shots*

Seiko lume... what else would you trust on a camping adventure 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Camguy (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## cpana2001 (Oct 5, 2012)




----------



## soaking.fused (May 3, 2012)

*Re: Lume Shots*


----------



## StephenRL (Apr 2, 2017)

*Re: Lume Shots*

Tudor Pelagos









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

20170603_215419 by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)

*Re: Lume Shots*

SRP581 with Blue Bird Dives bezel


----------



## faiz31887 (May 12, 2011)

Just got my new Grand Seiko SBGX115 - the white dial quartz diver - in today. So excited. Here are some updated lume shots. 







Top Row: Seiko Monster, Grand Seiko SBGX115
Middle Row: Omega Planet Ocean, Seiko SKX007
Bottom row: Momentum M50 MkII, Seiko SKX007 mod







Monster, Grand Seiko, Planet Ocean, SKX007







Monster vs Grand Seiko







Grand Seiko vs Planet Ocean


----------



## RDK (Mar 11, 2011)

*Re: Lume Shots*

Black Bay


----------



## rfortson (Feb 18, 2012)

*Re: Lume Shots*

Zodiac Sea Wolf 53 shows off in the garage after driving around.









Sent from my XT1575 using Tapatalk


----------



## guspech750 (Dec 15, 2013)

*Re: Lume Shots*

My Mako USA and modded Mako










Sent from The White House on taxpayers dimes.


----------



## DannyHusk (May 29, 2017)

My new Maratac Mid and Seiko Alpinist.


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

*Re: Lume Shots*

H2O Orca 















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PedroNeto (Jul 5, 2016)

*Are you an ILLUMENAUTS???*

Hey guys, let's see some sick lume shots here! 
I am one of the ILLUMENAUTS brothers from Instragam, thought it would be cool to see if there is any illumenauts supporter here!


----------



## Hidef1080 (Feb 26, 2017)

*Re: Are you an ILLUMENAUTS???*

You have some great shots there:
My 2 cents...


----------



## Knives and Lint (Jun 15, 2014)

*Re: Are you an ILLUMENAUTS???*

How bout some tritium


----------



## ConfusedOne (Sep 29, 2015)

*Re: Are you an ILLUMENAUTS???*


----------



## Synequano (May 2, 2012)

*Re: Are you an ILLUMENAUTS???*




































































































I'll play along...


----------



## K1M_I (Apr 28, 2017)

*Re: Are you an ILLUMENAUTS???*

U1


----------



## EnderW (Mar 16, 2015)

*Re: Are you an ILLUMENAUTS???*

Practical - Seiko Monster








Badass - HYT Metropolis


----------



## RDK (Mar 11, 2011)

*Re: Are you an ILLUMENAUTS???*

Old photo (last November)








Rolex Explorer


----------



## Ard (Jul 21, 2014)

*Re: Are you an ILLUMENAUTS???*

I have no pictures handy but own two Ball tritium watches, guaranteed glow brother, guaranteed glow. One of them is the Trainmaster moon phase, if you are into glow you may want to take a look at that model.


----------



## dbostedo (Feb 26, 2014)

*Re: Are you an ILLUMENAUTS???*

I don't take too many... but here are a few :





































Plus this time-lapse...


----------



## DaveD (Feb 12, 2006)

*Re: Are you an ILLUMENAUTS???*









Sumo with full moon


----------



## Cober (May 11, 2015)

*Re: Are you an ILLUMENAUTS???*

That time lapse is sick dawg


----------



## Caberguy (Jun 1, 2014)

Not terribly strong lume on the Citizen, but I like quite like the color


----------



## jametoo (May 29, 2016)

Monster


----------



## jametoo (May 29, 2016)

PO


----------



## Tseg (Mar 29, 2014)




----------



## Brey17 (Mar 29, 2016)

*Re: Lume Shots*


----------



## WichitaViajero (Feb 22, 2013)

Omega Seamaster Electeic Blue


----------



## PedroNeto (Jul 5, 2016)

*Re: Are you an ILLUMENAUTS???*

great shot! Thanks for posting!


----------



## PedroNeto (Jul 5, 2016)

*Re: Are you an ILLUMENAUTS???*

love the Sumo! Great shot!


----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)

Merged with a pretty long existing thread


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

*Re: Lume Shots*

Pelagos


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)

*Re: Lume Shots*


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## luecack (May 17, 2015)

My Tissot last night



















Watch box shot a few weeks ago

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## monza06 (Mar 30, 2009)




----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)

*Re: Lume Shots*

Momentum Cobalt Lite


----------



## GreenManalishi (Feb 3, 2017)

Here is my attempt at a lume shot. Sorry for the blur. I promise to do better next time.


----------



## Synequano (May 2, 2012)

*Re: Lume Shots*


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

*Re: Lume Shots*

Pelagos









Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## Coleslaw (Feb 8, 2013)

*Re: Lume Shots*

Mu bronze bullshark glowing like a torch









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## supersnout (May 6, 2016)

*Re: Lume Shots*

My Fortis classic chrono!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ColeG (Mar 31, 2017)

You've seen the SMP, but have you seen the SMP Chrono?
















Always thought it was kinda cool that Omega made the lume different colored on the minute hand and bezel marker.


----------



## Jeffie007 (Jul 28, 2015)

Seiko sbdx014 Tuna


----------



## soaking.fused (May 3, 2012)

*Re: Lume Shots*


----------



## Brey17 (Mar 29, 2016)

*Re: Lume Shots*


----------



## RDK (Mar 11, 2011)

*Re: Lume Shots*

Blue lume on the Explorer 214270


----------



## Brey17 (Mar 29, 2016)

*Re: Lume Shots*

New Hamtun Titanium. I always have my bezels turned it seems.


----------



## Snyde (Mar 5, 2016)

Skx173 lume splosion !


----------



## MartinFRW (Apr 10, 2017)

Armida A8 on left, A1 42mm in the middle and A7 on right ...


----------



## Peejaydoubleyou (Oct 20, 2014)

*Re: Lume Shots*

Blue Rolex Submariner YG/SS 116613LB

And...

Ball Engineer Hydrocarbon NEDU DC3026A-SCJ-BK









"Sometimes thoughts and prayers aren't enough"


----------



## Myman (Jul 3, 2012)




----------



## Rubenb (Nov 18, 2016)

Laco Lausanne


----------



## Sir-Guy (Apr 25, 2017)

*Re: Lume Shots*

Hamilton Khaki Field Mechanical.


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

*Re: Lume Shots*

Lume lume









Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Btreichel87 (Jan 20, 2016)

*Re: Lume Shots*


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

*Re: Lume Shots*

Cascais









Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## lhawli (Jan 24, 2016)

*Re: Lume Shots*


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

*Re: Lume Shots*


----------



## Stoner1974 (Jun 29, 2017)

*Re: Lume Shots*



41Mets said:


> Cascais
> 
> 
> 
> ...


My Cascais









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Sir-Guy (Apr 25, 2017)

*Re: Lume Shots*

Hamilton Khaki Field Mechanical.


----------



## Perseverence (Dec 12, 2016)

Lum-Tec.


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

What is better than a lume shot?

A Lume shot + Indiglo!

20170828_220925 by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## JDM8 (Jul 10, 2016)

*Re: Lume Shots*



Btreichel87 said:


>


Railmaster 36.... My grail


----------



## atdegs (Apr 6, 2017)

*Re: Lume Shots*

Left is a '68 Seiko 5 Sports 70, right is a Hamilton Khaki Navy Scuba (old version).


----------



## morewatchesthanmoney (Apr 2, 2016)

Lum-Tec!


----------



## Perseverence (Dec 12, 2016)

Oak & Oscar Sandford.


----------



## soaking.fused (May 3, 2012)




----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)

*Re: Lume Shots*


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Perseverence (Dec 12, 2016)

Trintec Zulu-03 Altimeter.


----------



## JDM8 (Jul 10, 2016)

Here's my SKX013 and my wife's Omega SMP 300. Note the fading of the SMP's tritium dial markers vs hands:


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)

*Re: Lume Shots*

Seiko Alpinist SARB017


----------



## bradhan (Dec 18, 2014)

*Re: Lume Shots*

I know tritium isn't TECHNICALLY lume but man does it look good! Love how they implemented the dual color scheme on this one.









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Perseverence (Dec 12, 2016)

*Re: Lume Shots*

Watch winder lume fun.

Left to right, top to bottom:

Trintec Zulu-03 Altimeter, Lum-Tec Combat B Bronze, Oak & Oscar Sandford, and Ginault Ocean-Rover.









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## osamu (Dec 17, 2013)




----------



## WhoIsI (Mar 22, 2016)

*Re: Lume Shots*

Tritium lume of Genesis









Sent from my SM-A500F using Tapatalk


----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

*Re: Lume Shots*

MWW Morgan Chronograph








Wired The Blue








Tissot Racing Touch


----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

*Re: Lume Shots*

Citizen Promaster


----------



## oso2276 (Apr 19, 2017)

*Re: Lume Shots*

Orion









Enviado desde mi Moto G (5) Plus mediante Tapatalk


----------



## dr3ws (Jun 9, 2015)

*Re: Lume Shots*

Datejust 41


----------



## soaking.fused (May 3, 2012)

*Re: Lume Shots*


----------



## rvk82 (Jun 5, 2017)

*Re: Lume Shots*

Lume shot of Rolex Submariner 116613


----------



## tissot99 (Nov 27, 2015)




----------



## Sir-Guy (Apr 25, 2017)

*Re: Lume Shots*

Great photo, @tissot99! I really like how clean it is, the 12 marker in particular is very well done and works with the whole design. I know lume shots can be a pain to capture!


----------



## Brey17 (Mar 29, 2016)

*Re: Lume Shots*


----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

*Re: Lume Shots*

Hamilton Pan-Europ


----------



## Brey17 (Mar 29, 2016)

*Re: Lume Shots*


----------



## soaking.fused (May 3, 2012)

*Re: Lume Shots*










Khaki


----------



## Sachernick (Jul 21, 2017)

2 tone lume on my Tag Heuer aquaracer Calibre 5. Damn near the reason I got this one


----------



## Tompie913 (Aug 15, 2017)

Experimented a bit with photographing my Seiko Monster. Turned out pretty well.

























You can see more here:


http://imgur.com/0xHzV


----------



## tom0san (Sep 28, 2017)

The Lum-Tec 300M has pretty great two-tone lume.


----------



## watchesareus (Sep 30, 2017)

114060!


----------



## tommyboy31 (Jan 22, 2017)

*Re: Lume Shots*

Here's some lume shots I've taken. There's one of my Laco Leipzig, two of my Seamaster and two of my Alpinist.









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Tompie913 (Aug 15, 2017)

I love the lume on that Laco!


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## tommyboy31 (Jan 22, 2017)

Tompie913 said:


> I love the lume on that Laco!


It's pretty brilliant. I love charging it and staring at it.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)

*Re: Lume Shots*


----------



## soaking.fused (May 3, 2012)

*Re: Lume Shots*










Borealis


----------



## tommyboy31 (Jan 22, 2017)

*Re: Lume Shots*

I'm bored, so here's this thing I did.









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## whoagorgeous (Dec 9, 2012)

tom0san said:


> The Lum-Tec 300M has pretty great two-tone lume. ....]


Wow gorgeous!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

Haigh & Hastings M2 Blue Ring


----------



## VicLeChic (Jul 24, 2013)

*Re: Lume Shots*

Perrelet Seacraft Chronograph


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

*Re: Lume Shots*









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HKwatchlover (Jun 2, 2017)

*Re: Lume Shots*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ffritz (Jun 16, 2013)

*Re: Lume Shots*


----------



## Drudge (May 15, 2007)

My little Bulova...


----------



## maylebox (Feb 11, 2017)




----------



## sangamos (Oct 12, 2017)

*Re: Lume Shots*










Breitling 809 Cosmonaute

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## soaking.fused (May 3, 2012)

*Re: Lume Shots*


----------



## tantric (Apr 13, 2008)

*Re: Lume Shots*










Sinn T2!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TetheredToTime (Oct 27, 2017)




----------



## Brey17 (Mar 29, 2016)

*Re: Lume Shots*

Deauville lume


----------



## Barge (Aug 20, 2010)

Oris propilot 10 days


----------



## red1108nyc (Nov 16, 2008)

*Re: Lume Shots*


----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)

SBDX001 :


----------



## Brey17 (Mar 29, 2016)

*Re: Lume Shots*



red1108nyc said:


>


Love the bezel lume.


----------



## Sir-Guy (Apr 25, 2017)

*Re: Lume Shots*

Big diver and little diver.










(My daughter and I with her new Casio. She likes the silver-and-blue dial!) Hers doesn't have lume but it's sort of made to appear that it would.


----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)

*Re: Lume Shots*


----------



## notional (Feb 23, 2011)

*Re: Lume Shots*

I decided to light up part of my collection... Have a great Sunday! Cheers!









Sent from my T-1000 using Skynet


----------



## kalburnfall (Feb 18, 2010)

*Re: Lume Shots*

Charged the lume with my phone while waiting for the car to get warm. Seiko MM300









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)

*Re: Lume Shots*


----------



## Rale (Sep 11, 2016)




----------



## Peejaydoubleyou (Oct 20, 2014)

*Re: Lume Shots*

AM and PM...









"Sometimes thoughts and prayers aren't enough"
-peejaydoubleyou


----------



## roknfreewrld (May 25, 2014)




----------



## Brey17 (Mar 29, 2016)

*Re: Lume Shots*

Home ill today. Took a few shots, Love this one.


----------



## RobMc (Dec 27, 2015)

*Re: Lume Shots*

Helson stingray 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PeterK. (Jan 4, 2014)

Medusa


----------



## Kulprit (Oct 7, 2017)

*Re: Lume Shots*

Solar Tuna










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## soaking.fused (May 3, 2012)

Seiko


----------



## soaking.fused (May 3, 2012)

DA36


----------



## Brey17 (Mar 29, 2016)

*Re: Lume Shots*

AT2503.33


----------



## oso2276 (Apr 19, 2017)

*Re: Lume Shots*

This happens when you have to replace the vintage hands. This is from an Omega Speedmaster Mark II from ~1970 with modern service hands









Enviado desde mi Moto G (5) Plus mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Peejaydoubleyou (Oct 20, 2014)

*Re: Lume Shots*

Cartier Calibre De Cartier 









"Sometimes thoughts and prayers aren't enough"
-peejaydoubleyou


----------



## red1108nyc (Nov 16, 2008)

*Re: Lume Shots*

*SD4K*


----------



## DRK1992 (Mar 31, 2014)

*Re: Lume Shots*

Here's my vintage sector 600 automatic diver. I had it re lumed with blue notica lume I didn't like the green it came with









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## WhoIsI (Mar 22, 2016)

*Re: Lume Shots*

Numeric lume...









Sent from my SM-A500F using Tapatalk


----------



## jabster410 (Oct 20, 2012)

Ginault Ocean Rover


----------



## williamstone (Sep 19, 2016)

Today, get warm)))


----------



## SlowTipToe (Oct 19, 2017)

Here's my Orient Ray II and my Squale 1521.


----------



## Brey17 (Mar 29, 2016)

*Re: Lume Shots*


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

*Re: Lume Shots*

Ploprof









Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnnyZ65 (Nov 20, 2017)

*Re: Lume Shots*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LCandela (Feb 13, 2017)

*Re: Lume Shots*










Pam560


----------



## ExoticLifestyle (Sep 9, 2017)

*Re: Lume Shots*

OOO Ghost lume!









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## ExoticLifestyle (Sep 9, 2017)

*Re: Lume Shots*

Omega Seamaster









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## ExoticLifestyle (Sep 9, 2017)

*Re: Lume Shots*

Omega Planet Ocean!









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

*Re: Lume Shots*

Night clock









Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Sir-Guy (Apr 25, 2017)

*Re: Lume Shots*

Wicked Omega, @alex79. Cool lamp, too!


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

*Re: Lume Shots*


----------



## kalburnfall (Feb 18, 2010)

Oris ProDiver Force Recon GMT









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)




----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

*Re: Lume Shots*

In and outdoor









Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## omnix (Jul 13, 2015)

*Re: Lume Shots*



alex79 said:


> In and outdoor
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dude, all the lume pics you post of this thing are amazing. Gorgeous watch, killer lume!

Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

*Re: Lume Shots*



omnix said:


> Dude, all the lume pics you post of this thing are amazing. Gorgeous watch, killer lume!
> 
> Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


Thanks bud, I agree with all the above 

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## jimmytamp (Jun 27, 2017)

Here's some lume shots:

Laco Paderborn:








Stowa Flieger Klassik 6498 LE 90th Anniversary:








Laco Paderborn:


----------



## jimmytamp (Jun 27, 2017)

Lume on my Orient Flight:









Cheers....


----------



## raxford (Feb 4, 2016)

*Re: Lume Shots*

Black bay


----------



## notional (Feb 23, 2011)

*Re: Lume Shots*

BR01-93









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## SteamJ (Jun 30, 2013)




----------



## JohnnyZ65 (Nov 20, 2017)

*Re: Lume Shots*









SKX getting ready to relax in the hot tub

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thedentist23 (Oct 12, 2017)

*Re: Lume Shots*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AzHadEnuf (Dec 8, 2014)




----------



## vincenzowl (Oct 8, 2017)

*Re: Lume Shots*

Milgauss Z-Blue


----------



## dbostedo (Feb 26, 2014)

*Re: Lume Shots*



vincenzowl said:


> Milgauss Z-Blue


Uh oh... Looks like the lume at 12 burned out. Might want to get it changed. ;-)


----------



## eco-drive (Dec 5, 2017)

Citizen BN0151-09L and BN0191-55L


----------



## vincenzowl (Oct 8, 2017)

dbostedo said:


> Uh oh... Looks like the lume at 12 burned out. Might want to get it changed. ;-)


Hey that would be something- a Rolex crown with full lume? I'd buy it!


----------



## Brey17 (Mar 29, 2016)

*Re: Lume Shots*


----------



## TeamSanchez (Dec 6, 2014)

This isn’t a dial that I made and painted myself


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

*Re: Show Me The LUME... ! ! !*

Someone said lume??
I'll play =)









Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## jimmytamp (Jun 27, 2017)

*Re: Show Me The LUME... ! ! !*

Some lume shots...


----------



## Vdub (Apr 12, 2013)

*Re: Show Me The LUME... ! ! !*


----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)

*Re: Show Me The LUME... ! ! !*


----------



## I Like em BIG ! ! (Feb 10, 2012)

*Re: Show Me The LUME... ! ! !*

TeamSanchez, thanx for resuscitating the thread!


----------



## Vdub (Apr 12, 2013)

*Re: Show Me The LUME... ! ! !*


----------



## Synequano (May 2, 2012)

*Re: Show Me The LUME... ! ! !*


----------



## minuteman62 (Jul 18, 2015)

*Re: Show Me The LUME... ! ! !*

1968 Accutron Swiss Astronaut


----------



## FordHammie (Nov 24, 2017)

*Re: Show Me The LUME... ! ! !*










Every watch has a story...


----------



## Jackson Filth (Jan 7, 2012)

*Re: Show Me The LUME... ! ! !*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RightYouAreKen (Dec 14, 2015)

*Re: Lume Shots*

Ok, perhaps not "lume" in the traditional sense, but it does "illuminate". The new Ball Fireman Nightbreaker with the new 1.5mm tall tritium tubes.



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ayoungentrepreneur (Jan 12, 2009)

*Re: Lume Shots*

Fortis Spacematic PP LE









Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## oso2276 (Apr 19, 2017)

*Re: Lume Shots*

Damasko DSUB1, my phone captured the hands with bit of blueish tint








Same watch and phone








I need to try with a better camera...

Enviado desde mi Moto G (5) Plus mediante Tapatalk


----------



## SimOS X (Jan 25, 2016)

*Re: Lume Shots*


----------



## tk53 (Jul 21, 2016)

Not the best photo, but some serious mid-day lume.


----------



## guspech750 (Dec 15, 2013)

*Re: Lume Shots*

Modded Orient Mako










Sent from the White House on the tax payers dime.


----------



## oso2276 (Apr 19, 2017)

*Re: Lume Shots*

Monta Triumph









Enviado desde mi Moto G (5) Plus mediante Tapatalk


----------



## dantan (Dec 16, 2014)

*Re: Lume Shots*

Omega Railmaster 60th Anniversary Limited Edition.


----------



## notional (Feb 23, 2011)

*Re: Lume Shots*

S.T.Dupont RAID









Sent via Skynet with my T-1000


----------



## omega__1 (Sep 6, 2009)

*Re: Lume Shots*

Grand Seiko SBGE201









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tommyxl (Jun 29, 2017)

*Re: Lume Shots*

Black Bay Black & Railmaster 2503.


----------



## jimmytamp (Jun 27, 2017)

Laco Dortmund...


----------



## jimmytamp (Jun 27, 2017)

Stowa 6498 90th Anniversary...


----------



## notional (Feb 23, 2011)

*Re: Lume Shots*

Glycine Combat Sub









Sent via Skynet with my T-1000


----------



## DImGR (Jun 1, 2007)

*Re: Lume Shots*


----------



## IanCognito (Aug 29, 2013)

Waited til well after midnight to interrupt the DJ and take this pic  haha


----------



## Peejaydoubleyou (Oct 20, 2014)

*Re: Lume Shots*











"Sometimes thoughts and prayers aren't enough"
-peejaydoubleyou


----------



## HSTexan (Mar 19, 2014)

Love the bi-color lume on the Seamaster 300 Master Coaxial


----------



## soaking.fused (May 3, 2012)

*Re: Lume Shots*


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Zero with sausage dial.


----------



## Vakane (Oct 25, 2011)

*Re: Lume Shots*










1970s omega grand ploprof


----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)

*Re: Lume Shots*









NTH Devil Ray prototype


----------



## Peejaydoubleyou (Oct 20, 2014)

*Re: Lume Shots*

This is natural lume...
Moon lume... From Moon rock...
No Photoshop/editing/filter...

It even beats my 25yr tritium lume watch...









"Sometimes thoughts and prayers aren't enough"
-peejaydoubleyou


----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)

*Re: Lume Shots*


----------



## drwindsurf (Dec 6, 2017)

Seiko SPRA21 Turtle PADI
Sorry-taken with my iPhone so it is pretty grainy


----------



## dbostedo (Feb 26, 2014)

*Re: Lume Shots*



Peejaydoubleyou said:


> This is natural lume...
> Moon lume... From Moon rock...
> No Photoshop/editing/filter...


What watch is that?


----------



## heuerolexomega (May 12, 2012)

*Re: Lume Shots*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## soaking.fused (May 3, 2012)

*Re: Lume Shots*










Boctok


----------



## Blacktocomm (Mar 22, 2013)

The Lume on my 1st Gen Steinhart Ocean 2 Premium


----------



## vesire (Sep 9, 2016)

*Re: Lume Shots*

Sumo and turtle









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kit7 (Mar 25, 2015)

*Re: Lume Shots*

Jiusko Deep sea on the left compared to Seiko BFK on right


----------



## Peejaydoubleyou (Oct 20, 2014)

*Re: Lume Shots*



dbostedo said:


> What watch is that?




"Sometimes thoughts and prayers aren't enough"
-peejaydoubleyou


----------



## peegh (Apr 19, 2017)

*Re: Lume Shots*

Cheating a bit lol









Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Tapatalk


----------



## drwindsurf (Dec 6, 2017)

Mid-day lume


----------



## dbostedo (Feb 26, 2014)

*Re: Lume Shots*



Peejaydoubleyou said:


>


That's not helping. Link?


----------



## Peejaydoubleyou (Oct 20, 2014)

*Re: Lume Shots*



dbostedo said:


> That's not helping. Link?


MJ...

"Sometimes thoughts and prayers aren't enough"
-peejaydoubleyou


----------



## dbostedo (Feb 26, 2014)

*Re: Lume Shots*



Peejaydoubleyou said:


> MJ...
> 
> "Sometimes thoughts and prayers aren't enough"
> -peejaydoubleyou


No... I meant that "moon walk" isn't helping. I got that part. But when I Google moon walk watch, I don't find anything.


----------



## dbostedo (Feb 26, 2014)

*Re: Lume Shots*

Deleted... Dup post


----------



## Peejaydoubleyou (Oct 20, 2014)

*Re: Lume Shots*



dbostedo said:


> Deleted... Dup post


Sorry what does that mean mate?

"Sometimes thoughts and prayers aren't enough"
-peejaydoubleyou


----------



## ipocoyo (Jan 20, 2018)

Looks so good im jealous!


----------



## AirWatch (Jan 15, 2008)




----------



## Sir-Guy (Apr 25, 2017)

*Re: Lume Shots*



Peejaydoubleyou said:


> Sorry what does that mean mate?
> 
> "Sometimes thoughts and prayers aren't enough"
> -peejaydoubleyou


It means he likely accidentally made a duplicate post, and then edited the duplicated one to reflect that.


----------



## timefleas (Oct 10, 2008)

Ball Night Train...


----------



## timefleas (Oct 10, 2008)

Another much rarer Ball--the "Moonglow". This one is unique in the annals of watchmaking--it has tritium tubes _behind _the cut outs for the 12, 3 and 6 hour markers, AS WELL AS BEHIND THE CUT OUTS DATE WHEEL--at the 9 o'clock position--the date that this was taken for the lume shot was the 5th.


----------



## guspech750 (Dec 15, 2013)

*Re: Lume Shots*

Tritium and lume .....



















Sent from the White House on the tax payers dime.


----------



## Sir-Guy (Apr 25, 2017)

Seiko PADI solar diver (SNE435). Forgive the low quality of the photo-phone camera not ideal for low light photos!

Have to appreciate Seiko diver lume.


----------



## Peejaydoubleyou (Oct 20, 2014)

*Re: Lume Shots*



dbostedo said:


> No... I meant that "moon walk" isn't helping. I got that part. But when I Google moon walk watch, I don't find anything.


Have you it yet mate?
PM me if not....

"Sometimes thoughts and prayers aren't enough"
-peejaydoubleyou


----------



## lvt (Sep 15, 2009)

*Re: Lume Shots*

C1 lume on my Steinhart gmt


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

*Re: Lume Shots*

From last night. 









Add a bottle of all new Tapatalk to a tank of gas for more power, better mileage, and longer life.


----------



## Kinesis (Dec 29, 2014)

*Re: Lume Shots*









Partial eclipse

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watchnbuy (Jun 25, 2014)

*Re: Lume Shots*

lume shot??









Sent from my CPH1611 using Tapatalk


----------



## atdegs (Apr 6, 2017)

Railmaster


----------



## JeffK114060 (Sep 4, 2017)

*LUME WARS*

Let's get some lume shots going need a before and after (LUME) shots! Let's throw a watch description out there too! May the best lume win

Grand Seiko SBGX117









Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## DNARNA (Dec 12, 2017)

*Re: LUME WARS*









Laco Venedig


----------



## Watchbreath (Feb 12, 2006)

*Re: LUME WARS*

There's a war?


----------



## Pallet Spoon (Nov 24, 2008)

*Re: LUME WARS*

Prepared for battle, sir.


----------



## timefleas (Oct 10, 2008)

*Re: LUME WARS*

Ball Night Train DLC II. Daylight, dusk, and the third--after *8 HOURS in DARKNESS!!*


----------



## The Iron Horse (Nov 11, 2017)

*Re: LUME WARS*

I think it's safer to stare at the sun than some of these lume shots


----------



## JeffK114060 (Sep 4, 2017)

*Re: LUME WARS*

Those are all wonderful lume shots! Damn! Keep it going watchfam nation!

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## t minus (Dec 10, 2014)

*Re: LUME WARS*

Here are some of mine.

38mm Victorinox 500m diver:
Marathon JSAR:
Bertucci DX3 Field:
Timex Expedition:
Citizen 200m Promaster:
Citizen Nighthawk:


----------



## MediumRB (May 7, 2015)

*Re: LUME WARS*

Is that strap made from an old dehydrated cheesecake? It's intriguing and a little repulsive at the same time.



Pallet Spoon said:


> Prepared for battle, sir. Prometheus Piranha ...


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

*Re: LUME WARS*

Sjors won the Lume Wars years ago:

Sjor's lume shot










https://www.watchuseek.com/f71/bring-lume-shots-832508.html

https://www.watchuseek.com/f17/lume-shots-933901.html

https://www.watchuseek.com/f17/can-we-see-some-backlights-el-lume-shots-35010.html

https://www.watchuseek.com/f2/lume-test-8-watches-4-5-hours-2683858.html

https://www.watchuseek.com/f17/what...hocks-one-picture-1245082-2.html#post10383962

https://www.watchuseek.com/f17/post-your-el-backlight-lume-shots-here-773748.html

https://www.watchuseek.com/f17/best-g-shock-backlights-2412954.html

https://www.watchuseek.com/f17/brightest-g-shock-illumination-2255937.html

https://www.watchuseek.com/f43/how-customize-backlight-your-g-shock-dw-6600-6900-a-458361.html

https://www.watchuseek.com/f17/gshocks-unusual-backlights-1386506.html

https://www.watchuseek.com/f17/show-your-gshock-backlight-fun-1067144.html

https://www.watchuseek.com/f74/diver-watch-best-lume-856610.html

https://www.watchuseek.com/f71/what-watches-have-best-lume-1457802.html

https://www.watchuseek.com/f2/hey-lets-see-some-lume-shots-2129850.html

https://www.watchuseek.com/f24/sinn-lume-shots-1484354.html

https://www.watchuseek.com/f74/10-hours-lume-comparison-omega-fortis-seiko-steinhart-957849.html

https://www.watchuseek.com/f21/lume-shots-lume-shots-post-your-best-brightest-lume-shots-182053.html

https://www.watchuseek.com/f74/what-lume-brightest-673841.html

https://www.watchuseek.com/f71/help-recommend-all-lume-dial-767553.html

https://www.watchuseek.com/f74/green-lume-vs-blue-lume-639682-3.html

https://www.watchuseek.com/f71/fellow-lume-freaks-join-me-556272.html

https://www.watchuseek.com/f71/full-lume-fun-help-me-shop-something-bright-611075.html

https://www.watchuseek.com/f2/all-you-lume-lovers-yes-you-526548.html

https://www.watchuseek.com/f74/best-diver-lume-342289.html

https://www.watchuseek.com/f20/lume-sweet-lume-219319.html

https://www.watchuseek.com/f71/got-lume-2539482.html

https://www.watchuseek.com/f74/new-king-lume-2847274.html

https://www.watchuseek.com/f71/lume-some-got-some-dont-important-you-3869994.html

https://www.watchuseek.com/f2/show-off-your-watch-lume-3887042.html#post36952538

https://www.watchuseek.com/f75/lume-shots-2787882.html.


----------



## Pallet Spoon (Nov 24, 2008)

*Re: LUME WARS*



MediumRB said:


> Is that strap made from an old dehydrated cheesecake? It's intriguing and a little repulsive at the same time.


Made from genuine toad ... African cane toad I believe ... actually a really nice strap in real life. Super comfy too ...







... but I digress ... I'll save that for the "STRAP WARS" thread  .


----------



## StufflerMike (Mar 23, 2010)

*Re: LUME WARS*

Merged this banned member's thread with a randomly chosen thread.


----------



## KarthikC (Feb 9, 2018)

*Re: Lume Shots*

Orient Sp quartz









Sent from my SM-A510F using Tapatalk


----------



## KarthikC (Feb 9, 2018)

*Re: Lume Shots*

Seiko lume as soon as i get indoors..









Sent from my SM-A510F using Tapatalk


----------



## KJParlay (Mar 4, 2014)

*Re: Lume Shots*









Trusty Seiko that I refer to as the "pilot".


----------



## American Jedi (May 27, 2017)

*Re: Lume Shots*

The JLC NSA is a torch.










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## guspech750 (Dec 15, 2013)

*Re: Lume Shots*



















Sent from the White House on the tax payers dime.


----------



## Strippling_Warrior (Jul 23, 2012)

What I've had on all day...


----------



## Baric (Aug 23, 2014)

*Re: LUME WARS*



Pallet Spoon said:


> Borealis Cascais


That is a tremendous shot.


----------



## HKwatchlover (Jun 2, 2017)

*Re: Lume Shots*

Divers 65

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## anvilart43 (Dec 18, 2015)

My Komrad...


----------



## Purple Hayz (Jan 21, 2015)




----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)

*Re: Lume Shots*


----------



## Jon08 (Jan 3, 2015)

*Re: Lume Shots*

Nomos Club Dunkel 36 with the Eza Sealander making a cameo at the end.




























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Strippling_Warrior (Jul 23, 2012)

*Re: Lume Shots*

I know....I'm cheating a bit 😉


----------



## atdegs (Apr 6, 2017)

*Re: Lume Shots*

My most impressive lume shot, and not a watch I'd expect it from. That numeral outlining is really impressive.

Farer Lander


----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)

*Re: Lume Shots*


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)

*Re: Lume Shots*


----------



## vesire (Sep 9, 2016)

*Re: Lume Shots*


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KarthikC (Feb 9, 2018)

*Re: Lume Shots*

Timex..









Sent from my SM-A510F using Tapatalk


----------



## KarthikC (Feb 9, 2018)

*Re: Lume Shots*

Edifice lume shot.









Sent from my SM-A510F using Tapatalk


----------



## soaking.fused (May 3, 2012)

*Re: Lume Shots*


----------



## Peejaydoubleyou (Oct 20, 2014)

*Re: Lume Shots*

Ball Engineer Hydrocarbon NEDU 
With Tritium Luuuuuume 









"Sometimes thoughts and prayers aren't enough"
-peejaydoubleyou


----------



## vesire (Sep 9, 2016)

*Re: Lume Shots*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## Dan3612 (Jun 18, 2017)

^Awesome lume on the 104!


----------



## vesire (Sep 9, 2016)

*Re: Lume Shots*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)

*Re: Lume Shots*

ʎʇıʌɐɹƃ oɹǝz


----------



## zimv20ca (Oct 21, 2017)

Explorer II


----------



## jmc (Jul 27, 2011)

This lume shot got away from me a little bit... 









b-)


----------



## guspech750 (Dec 15, 2013)

*Re: Lume Shots*

Modded Mako


















Sent from the White House on the tax payers dime.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

*Re: Lume Shots*

Took this shot only to realize that I'm not getting much sleep tonight (that's the alarm in the upper right corner).


----------



## BadSport340 (Jan 29, 2016)

*Re: Lume Shots*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## areina82 (Feb 6, 2016)

*Re: Lume Shots*










Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## soaking.fused (May 3, 2012)

*Re: Lume Shots*


----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)

Blue Moon..


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

SUN023









BN015O


----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)

Sinn 104


----------



## atarione (Aug 10, 2015)




----------



## Tonystix (Nov 9, 2017)

Helson Shark Diver 42mm


----------



## soaking.fused (May 3, 2012)

*Re: Lume Shots*


----------



## ten13th (Nov 2, 2013)

Magrette MPD2. Shot with iPhone 7 + steady hands.

Instagram: ten13th


----------



## J3hundred (Jun 19, 2017)




----------



## IronHorseWar (Jul 26, 2017)

*Re: Lume Shots*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IronHorseWar (Jul 26, 2017)

*Re: Lume Shots*



ten13th said:


> Magrette MPD2
> 
> Instagram: ten13th


This sets quite the standard

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)

Ball EH Spacemaster X-Lume


----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)




----------



## soaking.fused (May 3, 2012)

Lumemaster


----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## velorider (Jan 15, 2014)

Breitling Blackbird


----------



## jarlleif (Jan 22, 2018)

*Re: Lume Shots*









Does anything beat full lume?

Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## guspech750 (Dec 15, 2013)

*Re: Lume Shots*

My modded Mako



















Sent from the White House on the tax payers dime.


----------



## ten13th (Nov 2, 2013)

*Re: Lume Shots*










Speedy broad arrow on EO MN lumed strap.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## ten13th (Nov 2, 2013)

*Re: Lume Shots*










Sinn 103 on EO MN strap.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## soaking.fused (May 3, 2012)

*Re: Lume Shots*


----------



## WhoWatchestheWatchers (Mar 18, 2013)

*Re: Lume Shots*

Loooooooom









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sepcivil1 (Dec 31, 2017)

My Davosa Insight 7750


----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## SteamJ (Jun 30, 2013)




----------



## AlaskaJohnboy (Dec 25, 2016)

Ahhhh Where has this thread been? Half the reason I buy watches is for the lume!!! It;s dark here a lot and I love seeing how watches light up.

Right now In only have a few lume shots available.. but I'll take more here. I have a couple good ones..

Omega Dynamic III - glows like a lighthouse.








Even by the campfire!








Seiko SNA061 offset chronograph. (for sale now too!)








That's all I have for now. Look for more soon!
AlaskaJohnboy


----------



## Ra-Horakhty (May 13, 2016)

*Re: Lume Shots*










Ventus mori Diver

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## notional (Feb 23, 2011)

*Re: Lume Shots*

Hazard4 Blackout tritium watch









Sent via Skynet with my T-1000


----------



## SilverKid (Feb 29, 2016)




----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)

JLC MC GMT


----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)




----------



## MrMajestyk (Mar 30, 2018)

*Re: Lume Shots*








Dan Henry 1970, love the watch, the lume oh well you see ? Nothing

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## warsh (May 22, 2017)

*Re: Lume Shots*










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## soaking.fused (May 3, 2012)

*Re: Lume Shots*










Came across this older shot of my Stowa and wanted to share.


----------



## Sir-Guy (Apr 25, 2017)

*Re: Lume Shots*

Very cool, @soaking.fused. Kudos to them for luming just about everything. I especially like the lumed seconds hand. Thanks for sharing. I think a Stowa is in my future.


----------



## guspech750 (Dec 15, 2013)

*Re: Lume Shots*

Lume and tritium tubes FTW










Sent from the White House on the tax payers dime.


----------



## lovetheautos (Nov 29, 2017)

*Re: Lume Shots*

Modded skx stock dial


----------



## soaking.fused (May 3, 2012)

*Re: Lume Shots*



Sir-Guy said:


> Very cool, @soaking.fused. Kudos to them for luming just about everything. I especially like the lumed seconds hand. Thanks for sharing. I think a Stowa is in my future.


I love the Stowa brand and Jörg. Looking forward to pics of yours in the future.

The C3 Superluminova on the Flieger is extraordinary and mesmeric.

Another.


----------



## AlaskaJohnboy (Dec 25, 2016)

Here are the rest of my lume shots. Sorry a few are a bit blurry- cam didn't wanna focus in the dark.
See if you can match the lume with the watch.

This is my personal fave....








And second...








Indiglo.... still works great.
























I love the hands on here, but they are 30+ year old Tritium paint, and don't glow for more than 10 min. 
Too bad nobody can repaint them tritium...








My Bertucci has probably the brightest lame of all my watches. This thing just glows like a lantern.
AWESOME watch! tough as a coffin nail, light titanium, and just runs and runs.








And this is wacky lume, but the watch is truly interesting.








Enjoy!
AlaskaJohnboy


----------



## Hidef1080 (Feb 26, 2017)

*Re: Lume Shots*


----------



## lanjim (Nov 23, 2015)

*Re: Lume Shots*

Prx-8000









Sent from my PH-1 using Tapatalk


----------



## vesire (Sep 9, 2016)

*Re: Lume Shots*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tycho Brahe (Nov 29, 2014)

Dievas Shadow on super Engineer 2- little difference between the lume color and actual daylight color. Pretty unique.


----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## guspech750 (Dec 15, 2013)

*Re: Lume Shots*



















Sent from the White House on the tax payers dime.


----------



## Sir-Guy (Apr 25, 2017)

*Re: Lume Shots*

Hard to not appreciate a Seiko diver!


----------



## zimv20ca (Oct 21, 2017)

*Re: Lume Shots*

explorer II


----------



## Charlie215 (Jan 11, 2018)

*Re: Lume Shots*

Probably my favorite for lume...


----------



## Theflyingclocksman (Apr 21, 2014)

*Re: Lume Shots*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Deejelite (Nov 29, 2017)

*Re: Lume Shots*







I love it! Not a great photo but it was my first "nice" watch. Corum Admiral's Cup Challenge Split Second


----------



## Pashenri (Mar 12, 2017)




----------



## sculldogg86 (Feb 14, 2017)

View attachment IMG_20180209_135219_620.jpg


----------



## aria230 (Feb 16, 2015)

*Re: Lume Shots*

God I love lume!


----------



## a-tabby (Nov 12, 2008)

*Re: Lume Shots*


----------



## k1985 (Jan 20, 2018)

*Re: Lume Shots*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Perseverence (Dec 12, 2016)

*Re: Lume Shots*











Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## Charlie215 (Jan 11, 2018)

*Re: Lume Shots*

I'm a fan


----------



## MaxIcon (Oct 16, 2016)

My favorite recent lume shot - Omega Dynamic III chrono:


----------



## AlaskaJohnboy (Dec 25, 2016)

MaxIcon said:


> My favorite recent lume shot - Omega Dynamic III chrono:
> 
> View attachment 13056813


Max,

OOOooohhh I have not seen the chrono lume.

Interesting. it's missing the dots around the minute track and the "9".

Cool watch, but not as cool a glow as the 3-hander. (IMHO)

Thanks


----------



## seikoskxlover1 (Dec 1, 2017)

*Re: Lume Shots*








Sinn 556

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)

*Re: Lume Shots*


----------



## Charlie215 (Jan 11, 2018)

Bringin’ it back...


----------



## Moonlighting (Aug 6, 2015)

*Re: Lume Shots*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## evancamp13 (Sep 9, 2016)

*Re: Lume Shots*

Here are a couple from the last few days. Different watches 









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## k1985 (Jan 20, 2018)

*Re: Lume Shots*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vesire (Sep 9, 2016)

*Re: Lume Shots*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Charlie215 (Jan 11, 2018)

*Re: Lume Shots*

An FC here...


----------



## KogKiller (Apr 15, 2013)

My ceramic AR.


----------



## Jwit (Sep 8, 2016)

Love me some lume


----------



## soaking.fused (May 3, 2012)

*Re: Lume Shots*


----------



## StufflerMike (Mar 23, 2010)

*Re: Lume Shots*


----------



## KarthikC (Feb 9, 2018)

*Re: Lume Shots*

Edifice lume 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KarthikC (Feb 9, 2018)

*Re: Lume Shots*










Seiko kinetic lume

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

Rado D-Star


----------



## Peejaydoubleyou (Oct 20, 2014)

*Re: Lume Shots*

1. ️
2. 
3. 









"Sometimes thoughts and prayers aren't enough"-peejaydoubleyou


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

*Re: Lume Shots*



Peejaydoubleyou said:


> "Sometimes thoughts and prayers aren't enough"-peejaydoubleyou


That's cool. I had no idea that Cartier had lume laid out like that. I should make an effort to see watches in the dark the next time I'm ready to buy.


----------



## AlaskaJohnboy (Dec 25, 2016)

*Re: Lume Shots*

Ditto!

I never thought of Cartier as an exciting watch.

Guess I have to change my opinion on something!

Thanks for the cool pix!



BarracksSi said:


> That's cool. I had no idea that Cartier had lume laid out like that. I should make an effort to see watches in the dark the next time I'm ready to buy.


----------



## soaking.fused (May 3, 2012)

*Re: Lume Shots*










El Primero


----------



## seikoskxlover1 (Dec 1, 2017)




----------



## FW07 (Nov 12, 2016)

my SNZG17


----------



## DRK1992 (Mar 31, 2014)

*Re: Lume Shots*

Steinhart ocean one premium blue









Sent from my LG-H931 using Tapatalk


----------



## bheinselman (Nov 27, 2008)

*Re: Lume Shots*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ten13th (Nov 2, 2013)

*Re: Lume Shots*










Sinn 856UTC

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## eleivient9 (Mar 22, 2018)

Citizen Nighthawk


----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## warsh (May 22, 2017)

*Re: Lume Shots*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Henry Krinkle (Mar 6, 2011)

P3270188 by Hank Blanc, on Flickr


----------



## Henry Krinkle (Mar 6, 2011)

37425109936_8c44c14f2b_o smart copy copy by Hank Blanc, on Flickr


----------



## Henry Krinkle (Mar 6, 2011)

PB290043 by Hank Blanc, on Flickr


----------



## soaking.fused (May 3, 2012)

*Re: Lume Shots*


----------



## TDKFM (May 11, 2017)

*Re: Lume Shots*



MrMajestyk said:


> Dan Henry 1970, love the watch, the lume oh well you see ? Nothing
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yours really isn't lumed? Which size?


----------



## Raym0016 (Oct 31, 2012)

*Re: Lume Shots*


----------



## Moonlighting (Aug 6, 2015)

*Re: Lume Shots*

Outstanding lume on the Rolex Explorer I. Love it.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## edchys (Oct 4, 2010)

Oris Artix complication


----------



## peteranabil (May 1, 2018)




----------



## a-tabby (Nov 12, 2008)

*Re: Lume Shots*

Hulk


----------



## American Jedi (May 27, 2017)

*Re: Lume Shots*

Just picked up a Pelagos LHD.
Great lume


----------



## Sir-Guy (Apr 25, 2017)

*Re: Lume Shots*

Love that lumed bezel, @American Jedi. So clean! Makes me think of TRON.


----------



## gsilkey (Jun 18, 2014)

Filson / Shinola Mackinaw










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dshirts74 (Mar 4, 2018)

Skx007


----------



## jonsuh (Apr 9, 2018)

Lume on my Laco Augsburg


----------



## TDKFM (May 11, 2017)

*Re: Lume Shots*

Oris 65


----------



## jonsuh (Apr 9, 2018)

JH 40th Anniversary Carrera


----------



## soaking.fused (May 3, 2012)




----------



## Bojangles (Jan 24, 2014)

*Re: Lume Shots*


----------



## jonsuh (Apr 9, 2018)

Long-exposure lume


----------



## Knives and Lint (Jun 15, 2014)




----------



## carlhaluss (Oct 27, 2007)




----------



## notional (Feb 23, 2011)

*Re: Lume Shots*

Gruppo Ardito Numerozero









Sent via Skynet with my T-1000


----------



## IllusionOfTime (Apr 21, 2018)

*Re: Lume Shots*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## buzz123 (Mar 15, 2018)




----------



## Knives and Lint (Jun 15, 2014)




----------



## KarthikC (Feb 9, 2018)

*Re: Lume Shots*



















SNZF15K1

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## soaking.fused (May 3, 2012)

Knives and Lint said:


>


Super-duper.


----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## KarthikC (Feb 9, 2018)

*Re: Lume Shots*

Citizen Promaster gold tone










Amphibia










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## 8100 RPM (Feb 12, 2017)




----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

*Re: Lume Shots*

From today









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## OfficerCamp (Jun 14, 2014)

New luminox!

I gotta be honest, this thing glows like crazy!










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Moss28 (Dec 26, 2017)

*Re: Lume Shots*

Parking garage lume









Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## TDKFM (May 11, 2017)

*Re: Lume Shots*



41Mets said:


> From today
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice, what watch is that?


----------



## Hotblack Desiato (Mar 7, 2018)

*Re: Lume Shots*

My last few purchases:









Doc Savage


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

*Re: Lume Shots*



TDKFM said:


> Nice, what watch is that?


Lum tec b18









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## psycho_san (Nov 11, 2017)

*Re: Lume Shots*

Oh man!









Sent from my SM-A510F using Tapatalk


----------



## Drudge (May 15, 2007)




----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## SeanoftheDead516 (Jun 11, 2016)

*Re: Lume Shots*

Explorer.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## soaking.fused (May 3, 2012)

*Re: Lume Shots*










A-13A


----------



## WatchHoliday (Aug 25, 2014)

*Re: Lume Shots*

laco (sorry, kind of blurry...)


----------



## bheinselman (Nov 27, 2008)

*Re: Lume Shots*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Flex Luthor (Mar 28, 2018)

Indoor lume thanks to the sun


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)

*Re: Lume Shots*


----------



## Drudge (May 15, 2007)




----------



## bikehomero (Mar 31, 2018)

Lume on "Watchco" Seamaster 300


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

*Re: Lume Shots*

.


----------



## AlaskaJohnboy (Dec 25, 2016)

*Re: Lume Shots*

I like your quote.


----------



## Drudge (May 15, 2007)




----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

*Re: Lume Shots*

Before the show:









Which show? This show:










Spoiler alert:

Groot dies!


----------



## faiz31887 (May 12, 2011)

SKX007, Monster, GS White quartz diver, Spork


----------



## faiz31887 (May 12, 2011)

View attachment 13170091


SKX007, Monster, GS White quartz diver, Spork


----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)




----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## SwissArmyTenor (Aug 20, 2017)

Omega Planet Ocean 600


----------



## rfortson (Feb 18, 2012)

*Re: Lume Shots*

The Monster









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## mikejulietpapa (Jul 10, 2012)




----------



## John0 (May 2, 2018)

Hamilton Pilot Pioneer 41mm Auto Chrono


----------



## slideit (Nov 30, 2011)

SRP641 vs Laco Paderborn



__
https://flic.kr/p/26GDqGG

SRP641 with a Merc



__
https://flic.kr/p/J9rTV6


----------



## BRad704 (Mar 26, 2015)

*Re: Lume Shots*

New to me Deep Blue Pro Aqua.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

slideit said:


> SRP641 vs Laco Paderborn
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's cool -- it almost quantifies which one is brighter.


----------



## atdegs (Apr 6, 2017)

Rado Captain Cook LE


----------



## Brey17 (Mar 29, 2016)

*Re: Lume Shots*


----------



## elbluemen (Mar 13, 2018)

*Re: Lume Shots*

Seiko srp773









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## peterbee (Feb 23, 2018)

Obviously a long exposure


----------



## SeanoftheDead516 (Jun 11, 2016)

*Re: Lume Shots*


----------



## WatchTheThrone17 (Sep 2, 2017)




----------



## Knives and Lint (Jun 15, 2014)




----------



## soaking.fused (May 3, 2012)

*Re: Lume Shots*


----------



## E8ArmyDiver (Aug 7, 2009)

:-!


----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## NomadAlpha (Nov 22, 2013)

Vanuatu isn't too big for cuffs.


----------



## Thewatchvice (Nov 29, 2017)

*Re: Lume Shots*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeffie007 (Jul 28, 2015)




----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

*Re: Lume Shots*

Zlatoust









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

*Re: Lume Shots*

My strap is glowing too.... 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

*Re: Lume Shots*

Roses are red, violets are blue..... an other glowing strap... So what else is new????
???









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## benji19 (Dec 26, 2017)

*Re: Lume Shots*

Tudor Pelagos lume shot









Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


----------



## nodnar (Oct 7, 2016)

*Re: Lume Shots*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## notional (Feb 23, 2011)

*Re: Lume Shots*

Deep Blue DayNight Mil









Sent via Skynet with my T-1000


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

*Re: Lume Shots*

My Megalodon......









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

SLA nuclear lume


----------



## tymonster (Jun 17, 2017)

Lume


----------



## mikejulietpapa (Jul 10, 2012)




----------



## slideit (Nov 30, 2011)

Dan Henry second hand going crazy fast


__
https://flic.kr/p/28iURjr


----------



## bweinheimer (Apr 13, 2009)

mikejulietpapa said:


> View attachment 13219289


That's a great looking watch. What model is it?


----------



## mrb12186 (Nov 29, 2017)

bweinheimer said:


> That's a great looking watch. What model is it?


I was wondering the same thing. Can't say for sure, but it looks to me like the 6117-8000. Guessing new lume was applied at some point, given it's a vintage piece and it looks quite bright in the pic.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Peejaydoubleyou (Oct 20, 2014)

*Re: Lume Shots*










"Sometimes thoughts and prayers aren't enough"-peejaydoubleyou


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

*Re: Lume Shots*

Just going under the overpass









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## American Jedi (May 27, 2017)

*Re: Lume Shots*









JLC NSA


----------



## oldfatherthames (Aug 20, 2015)

Gavox Roads, version 'Icefields Parkway' (limited edition):









Cheers!
Bernd


----------



## AlaskaJohnboy (Dec 25, 2016)

I love my new Evant Tropic bronze.
See the lumed bezel?


----------



## Impulse (Dec 13, 2014)

Seiko SNE283 and Citizen BM6400 (2nd)


----------



## Ragl (Jun 22, 2016)

Cheers,

Alan


----------



## Impulse (Dec 13, 2014)

Android AD379


----------



## bigshoe83 (Aug 21, 2018)

Helm Vanuatu


----------



## Sir-Guy (Apr 25, 2017)

*Re: Lume Shots*

_*Citizen Promaster Diver*_









_*Seiko SNE435 PADI solar diver*_









_*Casio G-Shock GW-6900, with GW-5000 strap*_









_*An old Pulsar titanium solar I wore 20+ years ago...surprisingly, it still runs fine, and it actually still fits, though it's a bit snug!*_


----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)




----------



## eblackmo (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## Brucy (May 30, 2013)

*Re: Lume Shots*

Citizen beater, can always rely on them to do well on the lume front


----------



## j0oftheworld (Sep 1, 2018)

10yr old lume going strong!!


----------



## nodnar (Oct 7, 2016)

*Re: Lume Shots*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)

*Re: Lume Shots*


----------



## medic1 (Sep 2, 2018)

*Re: Lume Shots*









scratched the plastic crystal at the 6 - good go'in :-|


----------



## ffritz (Jun 16, 2013)

*Re: Lume Shots*


----------



## Barge (Aug 20, 2010)

Mido multifort diver


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

*Re: Lume Shots*



ffritz said:


> View attachment 13476687


You almost have enough to arrange a digital time display, like a stadium scoreboard.


----------



## ffritz (Jun 16, 2013)

*Re: Lume Shots*



BarracksSi said:


> You almost have enough to arrange a digital time display, like a stadium scoreboard.


..sort of. ;-) If only with a not-so impressive resolution of 0.000026 megapixels..


----------



## NightScar (Sep 4, 2008)




----------



## vesire (Sep 9, 2016)

*Re: Lume Shots*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tmnc (Jan 3, 2018)

*Re: Lume Shots*

Hamilton Air Zermatt









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## soaking.fused (May 3, 2012)

NightScar said:


> View attachment 13477217


Mesmeric.


----------



## Peejaydoubleyou (Oct 20, 2014)

*Re: Lume Shots*

Walking on the moon...









"Sometimes thoughts and prayers aren't enough"-peejaydoubleyou 2013


----------



## horhay86 (Jun 4, 2018)

*Re: Lume Shots*

My last lume shot , older Explorer II









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

LUM-TEC SuperCombat B4 with X1 grade Superluminova!


----------



## nikbrown (Jun 28, 2013)

*Re: Lume Shots*









Not exactly a lum monster... but it's nice in its own way.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shedlock2000 (Aug 3, 2017)

I love the Bremont lume! It's not too bright, but is pretty up there! I do like that they added lume to the chrono hands as well as the 12 o'clock chapter ring too - helpful for us gmt users!

Alt1-ZT/BK










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Denesenko (Sep 1, 2016)

*Re: Lume Shots*

Seiko SRP773


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## Denesenko (Sep 1, 2016)

*Re: Lume Shots*

Seiko FFF mod


----------



## Barge (Aug 20, 2010)

Mido Multifort diver


----------



## medic1 (Sep 2, 2018)

Barge said:


> Mido Multifort diver


Hi- very nice. Could you post a quick pic of the watch so I could see what it looks like?


----------



## elbluemen (Mar 13, 2018)

*Re: Lume Shots*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

medic1 said:


> Hi- very nice. Could you post a quick pic of the watch so I could see what it looks like?


Apologies in advance for the snark, but I just can't help myself sometimes:
LMGTFY


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

medic1 said:


> Hi- very nice. Could you post a quick pic of the watch so I could see what it looks like?


Apologies in advance for the snark, but I just can't help myself sometimes:
LMGTFY


----------



## medic1 (Sep 2, 2018)

BarracksSi said:


> Apologies in advance for the snark, but I just can't help myself sometimes:
> LMGTFY


LOL, I know what the watch looks like, I wanted to see your watch..... but that's OK. 

Now for the thread, some lume:


----------



## Barge (Aug 20, 2010)

medic1 said:


> Hi- very nice. Could you post a quick pic of the watch so I could see what it looks like?


----------



## Denesenko (Sep 1, 2016)

*Re: Lume Shots*

My custom pilot


----------



## a-tabby (Nov 12, 2008)

*Re: Lume Shots*


----------



## stonehead887 (Feb 5, 2014)

*Re: Lume Shots*

Tactico TC2, Ventus Mori and Armida A1









Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## brandon\ (Aug 23, 2010)

*Re: Lume Shots*


----------



## temple (Aug 23, 2017)

*Re: Lume Shots*









Panerai 210

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## temple (Aug 23, 2017)

*Re: Lume Shots*










Ulysse Nardin Diver

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## temple (Aug 23, 2017)

*Re: Lume Shots*










Deep Blue

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## medic1 (Sep 2, 2018)

Barge said:


>


Thanks, that's exactly what I wanted to see.... orange markers and hands don't glow orange, they glow green... that's a surprise... I would have thought orange markers and hands would have lumed orange..... Thanks again.... |>

Appologies to BarracksSi, I got mixed up on whose watch it was...


----------



## Barge (Aug 20, 2010)

it is more yellowish than green.


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)




----------



## francorx (Feb 19, 2016)




----------



## francorx (Feb 19, 2016)

forgot to attach my H20 Marlin lume shot. One of my favorite micro watches in the collection


----------



## medic1 (Sep 2, 2018)

Barge said:


> it is more yellowish than green.


Looked pretty green in the photo though....


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)

*Re: Lume Shots*


----------



## GrouchoM (Jul 11, 2013)

*Re: Lume Shots*

Blancpain Bathyscaphe chronograph









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Palo (Jul 5, 2018)

Very poor pic, but my family of lume


----------



## vesire (Sep 9, 2016)

*Re: Lume Shots*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Denesenko (Sep 1, 2016)

*Re: Lume Shots*

Turtle


----------



## nikbrown (Jun 28, 2013)

*Re: Lume Shots*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## E8ArmyDiver (Aug 7, 2009)

Here's a few from past & present...


----------



## medic1 (Sep 2, 2018)

Landeron


----------



## tmnc (Jan 3, 2018)

*Re: Lume Shots*

Hamilton Pan Europ









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## WhoIsI (Mar 22, 2016)

*Re: Lume Shots*

Traska Free Diver









Sent from my SM-A530F using Tapatalk


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)

*Re: Lume Shots*


----------



## mcversloot (May 16, 2015)

*Re: Lume Shots*










Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk


----------



## vesire (Sep 9, 2016)

*Re: Lume Shots*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## soaking.fused (May 3, 2012)

*Re: Lume Shots*


----------



## RobMc (Dec 27, 2015)

*Re: Lume Shots*

My Stowa Marine Original. 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OfficerCamp (Jun 14, 2014)

*Re: Lume Shots*



RobMc said:


> My Stowa Marine Original.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They must use the same lume compound as my G. Gerlach!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## tommyboy31 (Jan 22, 2017)

*Re: Lume Shots*



RobMc said:


> My Stowa Marine Original.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


My MO says hi!


----------



## Watch the wannabe (Oct 10, 2018)

*Re: Lume Shots*



tommyboy31 said:


> My MO says hi!


That is a nice black lume


----------



## AlaskaJohnboy (Dec 25, 2016)

*Re: Lume Shots*



RobMc said:


> My Stowa Marine Original.


WOW!
Lume for the blind!

Whod'a thunk it?

Hey my E-One has the same lume and says "Where are you?"


----------



## jimmytamp (Jun 27, 2017)

Dortmund & Stowa Flieger...









Cheers!


----------



## guspech750 (Dec 15, 2013)

*Re: Lume Shots*


















Sent from the White House on the tax payers dime.


----------



## soaking.fused (May 3, 2012)

*Re: Lume Shots*

Panerai










Dug up this old pic of my beloved 111 and felt like "shedding some lume" on this topic.


----------



## Bosshog104 (Mar 20, 2018)

*Re: Lume Shots*

Tag Aquaracer


----------



## fogbound (Dec 5, 2013)

*Re: Lume Shots*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)




----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

ZM-73 said:


> View attachment 13582167


Cool, yet I feel like it'll throw me off. Does that say 9:45?


----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

No. Only the Hour hand is lumed. I suppose if you know where the hour hand is you can get an idea where the minute hand is :-s


----------



## hungdangnguyen23 (Mar 21, 2018)

Tuna SBBN033


----------



## soaking.fused (May 3, 2012)

*Re: Lume Shots*


----------



## oso2276 (Apr 19, 2017)

*Re: Lume Shots*










Enviado desde mi Moto Z2 Play mediante Tapatalk


----------



## lucasvp (Feb 28, 2015)

fogbound said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nice, which model?


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

LUM-TEC Combat B - B24 Carbon


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

*Re: Lume Shots*

Realized that it's time to get out of bed.


----------



## medic1 (Sep 2, 2018)




----------



## Karlisnet (Feb 20, 2016)

Green or Blue? Or both?


----------



## slideit (Nov 30, 2011)

*Re: Lume Shots*

How about A Richard Legrand and a Zelos









Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## IAvictorinox (Sep 18, 2018)

It’s been sitting in the sun a bit today.


----------



## zimv20ca (Oct 21, 2017)

OP:


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)

*Re: Lume Shots*


----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)

*Re: Lume Shots*


----------



## rkmontana (Jul 14, 2018)

*Re: Lume Shots*

My Lum Tec 300M competes pretty well with Seiko lume


----------



## rkmontana (Jul 14, 2018)

BarracksSi said:


> Cool, yet I feel like it'll throw me off. Does that say 9:45?


Really cool!


----------



## amg786 (Jul 24, 2016)

*Re: Lume Shots*








cant beat LT lume


----------



## Sir-Guy (Apr 25, 2017)

*Re: Lume Shots*

Impressive, @amg786. Happen to have any low-light shots to share?

Here's a new Citizen I just got (the one on the left). Of course it doesn't hold its own to the diver on the right, but it's better than nothing!


----------



## amg786 (Jul 24, 2016)

*Re: Lume Shots*



Sir-Guy said:


> Impressive, @amg786. Happen to have any low-light shots to share?
> 
> Here's a new Citizen I just got (the one on the left). Of course it doesn't hold its own to the diver on the right, but it's better than nothing!


Will post shortly.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## Peejaydoubleyou (Oct 20, 2014)

*Re: Lume Shots*

Day tritium lume underwater 









"Sometimes thoughts and prayers aren't enough"-peejaydoubleyou 2013


----------



## Knives and Lint (Jun 15, 2014)

Some from this past weekend during a power outage. Played Battleship by candlelight to pass the time with the kids b-)








A Surefire Aviator flashlight in red is a must have IMO


----------



## dealer-1 (Jul 14, 2011)

Cool Cali lume on Maranez


----------



## faiz31887 (May 12, 2011)

Just got the Tuna today. This will be my daily rotation.


----------



## faiz31887 (May 12, 2011)

View attachment 13728063


Just got the Tuna today. This will be my daily rotation.


----------



## Buschyfor3 (Nov 12, 2018)

Very pleased with the night legibility on the Speedmaster. The double dots at 12 are a nice but subtle touch.


----------



## vesire (Sep 9, 2016)

*Re: Lume Shots*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wwarren (May 1, 2011)




----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)

*Re: Lume Shots*


----------



## soaking.fused (May 3, 2012)

*Re: Lume Shots*


----------



## dealer-1 (Jul 14, 2011)

H2O Helberg Orca


----------



## Sir-Guy (Apr 25, 2017)

*Re: Lume Shots*

Two of my divers staying up past their bedtime.










(Citizen and Seiko respectively.)


----------



## Sital (Feb 15, 2017)

I wasn't even trying to get a lume shot, but I thought this looked cool.


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

GSD-3A


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)

*Re: Lume Shots*


----------



## Barge (Aug 20, 2010)




----------



## fogbound (Dec 5, 2013)

*Re: Lume Shots*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bladeshot (Mar 12, 2015)

*Re: Lume Shots*


















Just another WIS who loves to trade!


----------



## Dirthitter (Mar 4, 2018)

My contribution to this nice thread:


----------



## Millennium (Oct 5, 2018)




----------



## heuerolexomega (May 12, 2012)

*Re: Lume Shots*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## elbluemen (Mar 13, 2018)

*Re: Lume Shots*

SLA019, Seiko does not disappoint










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nathan356 (Mar 20, 2016)

Submariner 14060M, El Primero 38mm, and my wife's Aquaracer 27mm


----------



## Millennium (Oct 5, 2018)

Winter is here. Time for some....


----------



## Dshirts74 (Mar 4, 2018)

One of my favorite lume shots. Omega Seamaster 300.


----------



## r_macus (Nov 13, 2018)




----------



## dealer-1 (Jul 14, 2011)

Handmade piece for me , Custom Dial


----------



## Drudge (May 15, 2007)

A little different but nonetheless a lume shot of my moon watch


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Drudge said:


> A little different but nonetheless a lume shot of my moon watch


 "Hey, bruh, did you drop this?"


----------



## Millennium (Oct 5, 2018)

Another one


----------



## glen8ak (Jul 13, 2018)

*Re: Lume Shots*

My Citizen LE Titanium Promaster









Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## slideit (Nov 30, 2011)

*Re: Lume Shots*

Hamilton Khaki









Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## ffritz (Jun 16, 2013)

*Re: Lume Shots*


----------



## Millennium (Oct 5, 2018)

Sharing another lume shot. Who need Christmas lights when you have superluminova?


----------



## Helson_hyped (Dec 25, 2017)

*Re: Lume Shots*

Rarely worn









Sent from my aqualand


----------



## medic1 (Sep 2, 2018)




----------



## pardayan (Oct 3, 2018)




----------



## pardayan (Oct 3, 2018)

MWatches said:


> Sharing another lume shot. Who need Christmas lights when you have superluminova?
> 
> View attachment 13742757


You are right !


----------



## Watch OCD (Dec 14, 2012)

*Re: Lume Shots*

Just took these
the lume on this seiko 5 srpb31 is not that great. but for the sake of Lume Shots


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

*Re: Lume Shots*

Checking out the rain ☔


----------



## glen8ak (Jul 13, 2018)

*Re: Lume Shots*

My new Aquatico









Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)

*Re: Lume Shots*


----------



## vintorez (Apr 24, 2018)

Vostok Amphibia


----------



## slideit (Nov 30, 2011)

*Re: Lume Shots*

Swordfish









Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## Watch-Collector7 (Nov 15, 2011)

I agree that Seiko is hard to beat but the Lume on my Maratac Pilot is more than on par


----------



## ned-ludd (Apr 8, 2017)




----------



## gooter (Mar 17, 2008)

*Re: Lume Shots*

Couple old shots









Sent from my SM-G965W using Tapatalk


----------



## Helson_hyped (Dec 25, 2017)

*Re: Lume Shots*

Had a few out. Had to cop a few pics.









Sent from my aqualand


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

*Re: Lume Shots*

.


----------



## Ekim Neems (Jan 31, 2007)




----------



## dealer-1 (Jul 14, 2011)

H2O 8000


----------



## slideit (Nov 30, 2011)

*Re: Lume Shots*

Zelos Swordfish









Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## Peejaydoubleyou (Oct 20, 2014)

*Re: Lume Shots*











"Sometimes thoughts and prayers aren't enough"-peejaydoubleyou 2013


----------



## skr3328 (Dec 22, 2018)

*Re: Lume Shots*


----------



## Sir-Guy (Apr 25, 2017)

*Re: Lume Shots*

Daytime lume on a Citizen yesterday.


----------



## vesire (Sep 9, 2016)

*Re: Lume Shots*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rkmontana (Jul 14, 2018)

LUM TEC 300M


----------



## rkmontana (Jul 14, 2018)

View attachment 13787317

LUM TEC 300M


----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## Buschyfor3 (Nov 12, 2018)

Driving home last night:


----------



## fbdyws6 (Jan 5, 2011)

mplsabdullah said:


> .


Okay that's just awesome.


----------



## faiz31887 (May 12, 2011)




----------



## Arclite (Aug 9, 2017)

*Re: Lume Shots*


----------



## pardayan (Oct 3, 2018)




----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)

*Re: Lume Shots*


----------



## Usethis83 (Jan 14, 2019)

*Re: Lume Shots*

Awesome shot of the Rolex


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

*Re: Lume Shots*



Usethis83 said:


> Awesome shot of the Rolex


Yeah!

... which one? We've had 1400 posts so far.


----------



## Lylelovett666 (Jan 24, 2018)




----------



## AbsoluteMustard (Jun 22, 2009)

*Re: Lume Shots*


----------



## faiz31887 (May 12, 2011)

Just got the Spring Drive Tuna today. The sweep is so satisfying to watch!


----------



## faiz31887 (May 12, 2011)

View attachment 13809325


Just got the Spring Drive Tuna today. The sweep is so satisfying to watch!


----------



## Cogsworth's Timeturners (Sep 21, 2018)

*Re: Lume Shots*

16570


----------



## schnitzerphoto (Mar 9, 2016)

*Re: Lume Shots*

A new-to-me Helson Skindiver










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Blue Note (Oct 15, 2016)

*Re: Lume Shots*

Grand Seiko GMT Spring Drive


----------



## TwentiethCenturyFox (Mar 8, 2014)

Tudor Pelagos Two-line!


----------



## AdamTimeZone (Sep 3, 2018)

*Re: Lume Shots*

Railmaster trilogy


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)

*Re: Lume Shots*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rocknrollwatches (Apr 2, 2018)

*Re: Lume Shots*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hidef1080 (Feb 26, 2017)

*Re: Lume Shots*


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*Crepas Loggerhead 







*


----------



## vesire (Sep 9, 2016)

*Re: Lume Shots*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Peejaydoubleyou (Oct 20, 2014)

*Re: Lume Shots*

Cartier Calibre De Cartier 









"Sometimes thoughts and prayers aren't enough"-peejaydoubleyou 2013


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

A trio of LUM-TECs:

B24 (Sold this one about two months ago)








SCB4








M38 with a factory mod to an M40 dial (Glowing even in a well lit room!b-))








Note: I no longer have the first one (B24); I sold it two months ago. And the third one (M38) is on thin ice right now as I just picked up an M25 in December.:think:


----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

Kentex Landman







Seiko Prospex


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

*Re: Lume Shots*










People with beards are just people without beards, with beards


----------



## riceknight (Jul 14, 2018)




----------



## NomadAlpha (Nov 22, 2013)

Helm Vanuatu


----------



## Split-2nd (Jul 11, 2018)




----------



## faiz31887 (May 12, 2011)

Just got my SLA019 MM300 green dial


----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

*Re: Lume Shots*

I was surprised at the seem like pretty good lume for a datejust in the movie theater









Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## pardayan (Oct 3, 2018)




----------



## oso2276 (Apr 19, 2017)

*Re: Lume Shots*

Victorinox diver with central minutes chrono









Enviado desde mi Moto Z2 Play mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Untitled by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

Untitled by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Sgt_gatr (Sep 7, 2018)

Love the shots. My favorite lume has always been citizen.


----------



## amg786 (Jul 24, 2016)

*Re: Lume Shots*

Gp sea hawk 3








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Vioviv (May 8, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## amikee (Jun 9, 2017)




----------



## pardayan (Oct 3, 2018)




----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## soaking.fused (May 3, 2012)

*Re: Lume Shots*


----------



## Colderamstel (Aug 27, 2015)

*Re: Lume Shots*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sir-Guy (Apr 25, 2017)

@Colderamstel, wow, they really lumed everything on that one. Who makes it? 

Great photo!


----------



## PetrosD (Jun 18, 2017)

*Re: Lume Shots*

Tritium lume


----------



## soaking.fused (May 3, 2012)

Sir-Guy said:


> @Colderamstel, wow, they really lumed everything on that one. Who makes it?
> 
> Great photo!


Agree.

That looks like an Ickler case, crown and hands set. I expect it's an Archimede watch and from ownership experience with a 42H, I would say it's maybe a 42mm case size.


----------



## Synequano (May 2, 2012)

*Re: Lume Shots*



















The two fiddies


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)

Citizen Promaster Diver vs Seiko Monster:








Borealis Cascais vs Lum-Tec M80:


----------



## LCandela (Feb 13, 2017)

*Re: Lume Shots*


----------



## pardayan (Oct 3, 2018)




----------



## stonehead887 (Feb 5, 2014)

*Re: Lume Shots*

Lume on my new Rado Captian Cook is pretty good









Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Tempus Populi (Jul 6, 2016)

Now that's a beauty!


----------



## Tempus Populi (Jul 6, 2016)

Good old timex.


----------



## jenyang (Oct 17, 2015)

*Re: Lume Shots*

Took this one last night just for fun. Eterna Kontiki four hands.









Sent from my LG-H932 using Tapatalk


----------



## Johnny0 (Feb 11, 2019)

SMP


----------



## RobMc (Dec 27, 2015)

Eterna Kontiki









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Peejaydoubleyou (Oct 20, 2014)

*Re: Lume Shots*










"Sometimes thoughts and prayers aren't enough"-peejaydoubleyou 2013


----------



## fish70 (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## zaskoo (Jun 26, 2018)

*Re: Lume Shots*

Here is my luming Alpinist.









Sent using my telepathic superpowers!


----------



## vintorez (Apr 24, 2018)




----------



## Actium (Feb 10, 2019)

Archimede Pilot 42 B-Type (in Bronze, not that you can tell here)


----------



## Peejaydoubleyou (Oct 20, 2014)

*Re: Lume Shots*











"Sometimes thoughts and prayers aren't enough"-peejaydoubleyou 2013


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)

*Re: Lume Shots*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jody1Kenobi (Mar 17, 2019)

Citizen Eco-Drive Promaster Divers


----------



## tymonster (Jun 17, 2017)

LHD


----------



## Ragl (Jun 22, 2016)

NTH Scorpene........









Cheers,

Alan


----------



## lis_255 (Jan 16, 2019)




----------



## abkdt41 (Dec 29, 2018)

Ragl said:


> NTH Scorpene........
> 
> View attachment 14077859
> 
> ...


Awesome!!!

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## abkdt41 (Dec 29, 2018)

*Re: Lume Shots*



Colderamstel said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


What watch is that?

That really lights up

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

SNZGJ


----------



## ElliotH11 (Feb 10, 2016)

*Re: Lume Shots*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SeikoAutomatic_01 (Nov 4, 2006)

Komandirskie lume.


----------



## Toddinut (Feb 27, 2019)

It’s old, but still has some lume...


----------



## Trojanbybirth (Aug 8, 2017)

Oris Aquis Date


----------



## lis_255 (Jan 16, 2019)




----------



## AlaskaJohnboy (Dec 25, 2016)

My new Triumph.
surprise Surprise-- it's BLUE!

My first with blue lume. I've got white and shades of green..
And the old radium on my pocket watch is a nice tan..
but this is my first in blue!
Cool!
Cool blue!


----------



## ElliotH11 (Feb 10, 2016)

Trojanbybirth said:


> Oris Aquis Date
> View attachment 14103117


I've always wanted an Aquis. Such a quality design.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sir-Guy (Apr 25, 2017)

*Re: Lume Shots*

Very cool Monta, @AlaskaJohnboy. I dig it.

Here's a Citizen in parking lot twilight. 










It's a pleasant blue as well.


----------



## ryanboude (Feb 17, 2019)

*Re: Lume Shots*

My panerai 311









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pardayan (Oct 3, 2018)




----------



## jt67 (Aug 26, 2007)

*Re: Lume Shots*

Casio MR-G










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## GreenManalishi (Feb 3, 2017)




----------



## monza06 (Mar 30, 2009)

Corum bubble, the funkiest watch you can buy


----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

Balticus Bronze Wave


----------



## pardayan (Oct 3, 2018)




----------



## Ted Rzad (Aug 10, 2018)

*Re: Lume Shots*


















Not my pic but cool:









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Miller Time II (Jan 5, 2018)

ZM-73 said:


> Balticus Bronze Wave
> View attachment 14152679


Whoa


----------



## richjusa1978 (May 13, 2018)

*Re: Lume Shots*

Speedmaster MkII...










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yongsoo1982 (Jun 5, 2014)




----------



## ryanboude (Feb 17, 2019)

*Re: Lume Shots*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pardayan (Oct 3, 2018)




----------



## Peejaydoubleyou (Oct 20, 2014)

*Re: Lume Shots*

Cartier Calibre De Cartier Diver...









"Sometimes thoughts and prayers aren't enough"-peejaydoubleyou 2013


----------



## atlbbqguy (Nov 24, 2012)

*Re: Lume Shots*

Magrette MPD II.....









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr Auto (Apr 29, 2019)

*Re: Lume Shots*

Seiko SARG 009









Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk


----------



## DarrenTT (Apr 17, 2019)

Ball Tritium markers and hands with a 30 second exposure. The room was very dark....


----------



## AlaskaJohnboy (Dec 25, 2016)

oh here's a lume shot.
Stepped in the garage in a sunny day, and the lume just showed up!

Thru the sawdust...

Good lume, eh what?


----------



## rokman (Sep 1, 2015)

*Re: Lume Shots*

Omega rail master









Sent from my EML-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## wobbegong (Dec 24, 2013)




----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

wobbegong said:


> View attachment 14193833


Hang on -- are there really two shades/strengths of lume in each marker?


----------



## wobbegong (Dec 24, 2013)

BarracksSi said:


> Hang on -- are there really two shades/strengths of lume in each marker?


Yep. Good spot and 6 o'clock is all the higher strength marker.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

wobbegong said:


> Yep. Good spot and 6 o'clock is all the higher strength marker.


That's way cool. I don't think I've ever noticed it in any other watch, either.


----------



## RussMurray (Oct 4, 2009)




----------



## Myman (Jul 3, 2012)




----------



## Sir-Guy (Apr 25, 2017)

Hot diggity, @Myman. No mistaking the time on that one! Love the lumed bezel. Helson?


----------



## Myman (Jul 3, 2012)

Helson Shark Diver 42mm
The lume is strong with this one.
(If you would not be prey. Therefore you must be strong)
It also helps to blast it with a powerfull light source.


----------



## Bd314005 (Aug 6, 2018)

*Re: Lume Shots*









I love a good daytime lume shot

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RuggerAl (Dec 18, 2014)

*Re: Lume Shots*

Seiko SARB075


----------



## appleb (Sep 30, 2015)

*Re: Lume Shots*

Timex Weekender Snoopy


----------



## Cogsworth's Timeturners (Sep 21, 2018)

*Re: Lume Shots*

Rollie 16570


----------



## Cogsworth's Timeturners (Sep 21, 2018)

*Re: Lume Shots*

3 tags, Aquaracer auto, F1 chrono, and F1 series 4


----------



## Seabee1 (Apr 21, 2017)




----------



## Jeff_T (Jan 24, 2014)

*Re: Lume Shots*

Turtle at night


----------



## High Roller (Aug 16, 2010)

View attachment 14203501


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

*Re: Lume Shots*





































Tudor 79090

Cheers,
Rob
https://www.instagram.com/buchmann.69/


----------



## Vioviv (May 8, 2017)

The lume is somehow embedded in the dial. No idea how it's done, but kinda cool.


----------



## Luisli (Apr 14, 2016)

Vioviv said:


> View attachment 14203835
> 
> 
> View attachment 14203837
> ...


That is so cool!


----------



## f2002q (Oct 13, 2016)

Here is an EZM 10 lume shot


----------



## f2002q (Oct 13, 2016)

Here is an EZM 10 lume shot:

View attachment 14211329


And in total darkness:


----------



## f2002q (Oct 13, 2016)

Here is a Breitling Cockpit B50:
View attachment 14211339


Here it is in darkness:








In darkness with the backlight on:


----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

Panzera Flight Master


----------



## chrisjones3 (Mar 7, 2009)

*Re: Lume Shots*



Cogsworth's Timeturners said:


> Rollie 16570


Nice shot!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr Auto (Apr 29, 2019)

*Re: Lume Shots*

556









Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk


----------



## stewham (Oct 23, 2011)

*Re: Lume Shots*


----------



## HorologyHouse (Nov 17, 2018)

*Re: Lume Shots*


----------



## Fastandold (May 12, 2019)

*Re: Lume Shots*


----------



## Fastandold (May 12, 2019)

*Re: Lume Shots*


----------



## njkobb (Apr 29, 2012)

*Re: Lume Shots*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nrcooled (Jun 14, 2011)

*Re: Lume Shots*

Pam 88 with daytime lume


----------



## HorologyHouse (Nov 17, 2018)

*Re: Lume Shots*


----------



## pardayan (Oct 3, 2018)




----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## ryanboude (Feb 17, 2019)

*Re: Lume Shots*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## southern bamboo (May 8, 2019)

My modest collection


----------



## pardayan (Oct 3, 2018)




----------



## Mr Auto (Apr 29, 2019)

*Re: Lume Shots*

.


----------



## Mike8 (Apr 5, 2018)

NY0040-17L...


----------



## smjakober (Jun 2, 2015)

*Re: Lume Shots*

Love the lume in the exp ii









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

*Re: Lume Shots*

.


----------



## ffritz (Jun 16, 2013)

*Re: Lume Shots*


----------



## Vanstr (Jul 20, 2015)




----------



## stonehead887 (Feb 5, 2014)

*Re: Lume Shots*

Lume is pretty good on the Phoibos Great Wall. This is just from being outside for a few mins and coming straight inside










Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Sir-Guy (Apr 25, 2017)

Nice shot, @Vanstr!

You guys know watches. These should be easy-what's what?


----------



## rodia77 (Feb 3, 2011)




----------



## BCitizen (Jun 12, 2019)




----------



## BCitizen (Jun 12, 2019)

View attachment 14261917


View attachment 14261921


----------



## BCitizen (Jun 12, 2019)

Mods plz remove 1 of the pic posts, it lagged and i ended up double posting, thx.


----------



## Jwt5096 (May 21, 2017)

Lume shot off my Raymond Weil Freelancer Diver after a morning walk with the family:


----------



## JohnnyKarate (Oct 8, 2016)




----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

*Re: Lume Shots*

From the movies today and from the other morning









Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

*Re: Lume Shots*


----------



## juventus (Jan 12, 2019)

*Re: Lume Shots*

Explorer 1


----------



## john9963 (Jan 21, 2019)

*Re: Lume Shots*


----------



## gsynco1 (Jun 18, 2016)

*Re: Lume Shots*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## stonehead887 (Feb 5, 2014)

*Re: Lume Shots*

Phoibos Great Wall









Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## watchingandwaiting (May 21, 2018)

Xeric Cypher -- New Arrival via Kickstarter -- primarily participated in campaign because I wanted to check out a watch with tritium tubes. The tubes are there, though very minimal, but the overall lume effect is pretty cool.


----------



## Mike8 (Apr 5, 2018)

Scurfa MS19...


----------



## Mike8 (Apr 5, 2018)

Zelos Mako...


----------



## CollectorS (Jun 11, 2019)




----------



## abkdt41 (Dec 29, 2018)

Mike8 said:


> Zelos Mako...


Wow

Is that c3 ?

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## abkdt41 (Dec 29, 2018)

*Re: Lume Shots*

Laco aachen









Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Voyager57 (Jul 15, 2019)

Sammy, VHP, BC3 Plus


----------



## Voyager57 (Jul 15, 2019)

SMP


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

*Re: Lume Shots*

.


----------



## AlaskaJohnboy (Dec 25, 2016)

Came in from outside and saw it was lit up.

I underestimated the lume on this. It's good Superluminova, and a decent amount too.

((new floor still in progress))


----------



## RideCRF450 (Jun 30, 2009)




----------



## Skeptical (Sep 14, 2012)

*Re: Lume Shots*

Seiko solar










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dougiebaby (Jun 21, 2017)

*Re: Lume Shots*

My new one.










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Rokovakian (Jun 11, 2016)

*Re: Lume Shots*


----------



## Rokovakian (Jun 11, 2016)

*Re: Lume Shots*

Double post, wth?


----------



## Homo Sapien X (Sep 15, 2018)

*Re: Lume Shots*









A lume shot of a 16 years old watch

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mconlonx (Sep 21, 2018)

NTH Scorpene. Not even full darkness or full charge ...


----------



## Michael Fox Jr. (Nov 13, 2018)




----------



## Ac10bad (Jun 8, 2019)

Skx007 with lumed ceramic Batman bezel insert


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

*Re: Lume Shots*

Triton subphotique









Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## dt75 (Nov 26, 2017)

*Re: Lume Shots*

MWW 62MAS









Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## thefatslice (Jul 15, 2019)

*Re: Lume Shots*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ragl (Jun 22, 2016)

NTH Odin Blue........









Cheerz,

Alan


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)

*Re: Lume Shots*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bunnswatch (Mar 20, 2016)

Tudor Black Bizzle


----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## Knives and Lint (Jun 15, 2014)




----------



## 4jamie (Jan 27, 2016)




----------



## Mr Auto (Apr 29, 2019)

*Re: Lume Shots*

.









Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk


----------



## Howbouthemcwbys (Apr 11, 2019)

DM 500 Mecha!


----------



## adryens (Jun 10, 2014)

*Re: Lume Shots*










Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## firewatch44 (Aug 18, 2013)

*Re: Lume Shots*

H2o K2









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## gsynco1 (Jun 18, 2016)

*Re: Lume Shots*

OP36


----------



## oso2276 (Apr 19, 2017)

*Re: Lume Shots*










Sent from my Moto Z3 Play using Tapatalk


----------



## stcizzle (Oct 17, 2012)

*Re: Lume Shots*

Bell & Ross BR V2-92


----------



## Sir-Guy (Apr 25, 2017)

*Re: Lume Shots*

That B&R looks great, @stcizzle.  Very nice!

Omega SMP and Citizen Chandler (BM8180-03E) respectively.


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## southern bamboo (May 8, 2019)

Invicta bronze diver


----------



## Knives and Lint (Jun 15, 2014)

Not the greatest shot but I wanted to share these cool little UV (black-light) keychain lights I stumbled across. They seem like a great way to discretely charge your lume without blowing out everyone's natural low light vision with a bright flashlight. $9 for a 10 pack on Amazon.


----------



## HughStone (Apr 16, 2019)

*Re: Lume Shots*


----------



## Dan GSR (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## jkpa (Feb 8, 2014)




----------



## alessandro132 (Feb 16, 2016)




----------



## 4jamie (Jan 27, 2016)




----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

Merkur FOD flieger


----------



## azmirza (Jul 17, 2019)

*Re: Lume Shots*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr Auto (Apr 29, 2019)

*Re: Lume Shots*

.









Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk


----------



## Sir-Guy (Apr 25, 2017)

*Re: Lume Shots*

@HughStone, I love that lumed bezel. Great look!

@Dan GSR, awesome GS. I think those divers are a little under appreciated. I wish they made them a bit smaller!

Here's just a solar Seiko. Even on days I don't wear it, I charge it with a flashlight before bed to see it glowing on the nightstand.


----------



## JLater (Apr 19, 2006)

*Re: Lume Shots*










Oris Aquis Date

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mike8 (Apr 5, 2018)

Scurfa MS19...


----------



## Drudge (May 15, 2007)




----------



## Zhanming057 (Jun 17, 2019)




----------



## STEELINOX (Mar 20, 2006)

*Re: Lume Shots*

MK II KEY WESTS ~ !


----------



## azmirza (Jul 17, 2019)

*Re: Lume Shots*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mconlonx (Sep 21, 2018)

Sinn 656L on an orange Mankey Hook Strap. Full luminous dial on the Sinn; the strap is fluorescent, rather than luminous -- this is taken under black/UV light.


----------



## Mr Auto (Apr 29, 2019)

Drudge said:


>


That looks nice, is this panerais own lume?

Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk


----------



## MaxIcon (Oct 16, 2016)

Glycine Combat Sub - Costco Special


----------



## neilziesing (Feb 14, 2016)

*Re: Lume Shots*

Undone Basecamp.


----------



## firewatch44 (Aug 18, 2013)

*Re: Lume Shots*

Aquadive Gmt









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Drudge (May 15, 2007)

Mr Auto said:


> That looks nice, is this panerais own lume?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk


Enhanced with a black light.


----------



## azmirza (Jul 17, 2019)

*Re: Lume Shots*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Calumets (Apr 11, 2019)

Mixed results after 15 minutes in the (sort of) sun... Glycine Airman 8 disappears!


----------



## Calumets (Apr 11, 2019)

.


----------



## dron_jones (Jan 2, 2016)

*Re: Lume Shots*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Grimlock_1 (Dec 17, 2017)

*Re: Lume Shots*



firewatch44 said:


> Aquadive Gmt
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Waiting for my Aquadive GMT Poseidon order to come in November. Can't wait.

Sent from my SM-N975F using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr Auto (Apr 29, 2019)

*Re: Lume Shots*

Monta Triumph









Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk


----------



## Eagle Scout (Jul 25, 2017)




----------



## whoagorgeous (Dec 9, 2012)

*Re: Lume Shots*

Alpina lume









Sent from my SM-N975U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## PetrosD (Jun 18, 2017)

*Re: Lume Shots*

Sinn 104


----------



## WatchIceland (Aug 1, 2019)

Méraud Bonaire.


----------



## bazza. (Jan 28, 2010)

Sinn UX GSG9 


Sinn U2 


Seiko Tuna 


Pam 177


Rolex LV aka Kermit 


Rolex Sea Dweller SD4k 


Sinn EZM2 GSG9


Zodiac Super Sea Wolf 68 Le 


Christopher Ward Trident C60 GMT 


Sinn EZM13


Sinn EZM1 Le 


Spinnaker Tesei Bronze


----------



## DRK1992 (Mar 31, 2014)

*Re: Lume Shots*

Sector 600 diver with upgraded notica lume









Sent from my SM-N976V using Tapatalk


----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)

Laco "Augsburg"


----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)

Laco "Augsburg"


----------



## hagensieker (Oct 27, 2019)

Marathon Field watch tritium tubes in pitch black.


----------



## Drudge (May 15, 2007)




----------



## Karlisnet (Feb 20, 2016)




----------



## Madcatblue39 (Jul 7, 2017)




----------



## Fergfour (Jan 4, 2013)




----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)

*Re: Lume Shots*


----------



## Quantumleap (Nov 11, 2011)




----------



## Mr Auto (Apr 29, 2019)

*Re: Lume Shots*

.









Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk


----------



## Michael Fox Jr. (Nov 13, 2018)

Posted these in a shorter lume shots thread, didn't realize at the time it was not the same as this one here. So, here I post them again in this longer and more official thread.


----------



## Mike8 (Apr 5, 2018)




----------



## laredy26 (Aug 17, 2019)

*Re: Lume Shots*

Lumes!!! 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## whoagorgeous (Dec 9, 2012)

*Re: Lume Shots*

Citizen glow









Sent from my SM-N975U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## CoreyMac (Dec 9, 2017)

*Re: Lume Shots*

Any excuse to showoff my coveted Ball is a great excuse by me! Numerals are lume but the hands and indices are all tubes. It's so bright at night that it functions perfectly as my bedside clock


----------



## Bonzodog (Oct 31, 2019)




----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## RSL1975 (May 27, 2019)

*Re: Lume Shots*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchfiend12 (Aug 25, 2018)

*Re: Lume Shots*










Dimmest is the oldest and works to brightest the newest. Gotta love lume!
Happy Saturday.


----------



## Lek (Nov 10, 2018)

*Re: Lume Shots*










Enviado do meu iPhone usando Tapatalk


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

*Re: Lume Shots*

Halios Seaforth from some different angles









Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## projekt-h (May 26, 2019)

Oris Chronoris:


----------



## projekt-h (May 26, 2019)

Filson Mackinac. This thing is pretty impressive. Glows great all through the night, even after hiding under a jacket most of a day. Between that, daytime legibility and being as tough as I've found out it is, all makes this an awesome travel/camping watch.


----------



## Mike8 (Apr 5, 2018)




----------



## Blazersbill (Nov 20, 2018)

Seen a lot if great shots on'ere


----------



## Mr Auto (Apr 29, 2019)

*Re: Lume Shots*

OR2









Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk


----------



## Sayan (Aug 19, 2017)

Vostok Amphibia, moded watch with custom lume


----------



## geckobros (Mar 9, 2009)

Archimede pilot watch. 12 years old, lume is still holding up.


----------



## medic1 (Sep 2, 2018)

Tisell Explorer


----------



## comstar (May 5, 2019)

SO my UV light from Amazon just came in and I went a little crazy with it...


----------



## rixcafe (Jan 2, 2019)




----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## mconlonx (Sep 21, 2018)

Momentum Atlas









San Martin 6105 bronze with Namokimods lumed ceramic 1-11 bezel


----------



## Mr Auto (Apr 29, 2019)

Mhutch said:


>


Love this watch I meant to ask you the last time i saw it, what is it?

Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk


----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)

Mr Auto said:


> Love this watch I meant to ask you the last time i saw it, what is it?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk


Thank you for the kind words. It's the MK II Cruxible Hellion.


----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)

Mr Auto said:


> Love this watch I meant to ask you the last time i saw it, what is it?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk


Thank you for the kind words. It's the MK II Cruxible Hellion.


----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## BabyJoe (Jul 20, 2007)

Lorus RXF41AX7


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

*Re: Lume Shots*

Here's a couple


----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## Farbey80 (Oct 23, 2019)




----------



## Nicolas (Mar 1, 2012)

*Re: Lume Shots*

My new Citizen Promaster Tough


----------



## Nicolas (Mar 1, 2012)

My Planet Monster. Half lume, anyway.


----------



## comstar (May 5, 2019)




----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## Dougiebaby (Jun 21, 2017)

*Re: Lume Shots*

Datejust 41 in light...










And dark...










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## laredy26 (Aug 17, 2019)

*Re: Lume Shots*

PAM 524 sick Lume










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PetrosD (Jun 18, 2017)

*Re: Lume Shots*

Glycine Combat Sub


----------



## Budman2k (Nov 19, 2019)




----------



## acl1986 (Feb 10, 2013)

*Re: Lume Shots*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## roknfreewrld (May 25, 2014)




----------



## peterki (Jan 3, 2013)

*Re: Lume Shots*


----------



## Madcatblue39 (Jul 7, 2017)




----------



## Fantasio (Apr 5, 2009)

*Re: Lume Shots*










Sent from Maxwell Smart's shoe.


----------



## sxmwht (Sep 26, 2019)

*Re: Lume Shots*

One of the first comments in this thread is "phone cameras and lume shots don't mix"  how far we've come









Sent from my ONEPLUS A6013 using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## peterbee (Feb 23, 2018)




----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## AlaskaJohnboy (Dec 25, 2016)

Amazing Seiko Lumibrite dial....


----------



## Disposer (Aug 24, 2016)

*Re: Lume Shots*

Tag Heuer Aquaracer Chrono









Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Jrsaleh (Aug 3, 2018)

Sinn, steinhart, shinola, christopher ward, bremont, damasko, bremont, shinola


----------



## joseph80 (Jun 23, 2008)




----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

joseph80 said:


> View attachment 14719071


Excellent


----------



## Bullet2thTony (Nov 7, 2019)

Skx009


----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## BRN (Jan 28, 2019)

*Nomos Club Timeless ii LE*


----------



## ngominhkhoi.ndpd (May 18, 2019)

*Re: Lume Shots*








Omega Seamaster 36mm with 2500 coaxial movement


----------



## ngominhkhoi.ndpd (May 18, 2019)

Tag Heuer Aquaracer GMT Pepsi


----------



## ngominhkhoi.ndpd (May 18, 2019)

*Re: Lume Shots*








Tag Heuer Aquaracer WAY2013. This is also my favorite daily wearer!


----------



## ngominhkhoi.ndpd (May 18, 2019)

*Re: Lume Shots*








I used to own this Omega Seamaster Chronograph. Really impressed with the lume quality for such the chronograph timepiece


----------



## ngominhkhoi.ndpd (May 18, 2019)

View attachment 14725423


----------



## nrcooled (Jun 14, 2011)

*Re: Lume Shots*

PAM 88 GMT









Sent from my GM1917 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## vesire (Sep 9, 2016)

*Re: Lume Shots*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dan417 (Oct 10, 2019)

*Re: Lume Shots*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)




----------



## Karriope (Dec 31, 2017)

Ah, my favorite genre of watch photographs


----------



## LARufCTR (Dec 21, 2017)

OR1 Cyclops Smurf....


----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## mconlonx (Sep 21, 2018)




----------



## Freyberg (Dec 4, 2018)

*Re: Lume Shots*



ngominhkhoi.ndpd said:


> View attachment 14725405
> 
> Omega Seamaster 36mm with 2500 coaxial movement


This is really nice, thanks for posting


----------



## Tka92 (Jan 21, 2017)

mconlonx said:


> View attachment 14732433


Is that strap somehow luminous? Looks crazy in that light 

Sendt fra min ELE-L29 med Tapatalk


----------



## Sir-Guy (Apr 25, 2017)

Tka92 said:


> Is that strap somehow luminous? Looks crazy in that light


Looks like a UV flashlight to me! That's what I used to charge up this little guy for this photo.


----------



## Madcatblue39 (Jul 7, 2017)




----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Can't believe that I never posted my lume shot before today! :-d Here's mine, a Ball Watch Engineer Hydrocarbon AeroGMT II.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Can't believe that I never posted my lume shot before today! :-d Here's mine, a Ball Watch Engineer Hydrocarbon AeroGMT II.

View attachment 14734665


----------



## AlaskaJohnboy (Dec 25, 2016)

Dunno if you can tell, but I lit-it-up before taking the pic. 
The full-lume-dial works all night long.


----------



## gsynco1 (Jun 18, 2016)

Newly acquired DJ 41!


----------



## 120Clicks (Dec 29, 2019)

Aragon Divemaster & Invicta Star Wars limited edition.


----------



## Mroberts30 (Jan 12, 2018)

*Re: Lume Shots*

Heimdallr 6105








Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## coltpeacemaker041 (Jul 21, 2012)

*Re: Lume Shots*

My San Martin 0064 has loads off C3 superluminova and it's the best lumed watch I've ever had!

Cheers....









Sent from my CPH1979 using Tapatalk


----------



## Honestsheet (Jan 21, 2018)

*Re: Lume Shots*

I was already nerding out to lume tonight









Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## 120Clicks (Dec 29, 2019)

Personally, I think the Tissot PRS-516 has one of the prettiest lumes out there.


----------



## Madcatblue39 (Jul 7, 2017)




----------



## epikoh (Jan 24, 2017)

One of my favorite overall lumes.


----------



## fenomeno (Sep 9, 2019)

Seiko 5 Sports


----------



## coltpeacemaker041 (Jul 21, 2012)

*Re: Lume Shots*



Honestsheet said:


> I was already nerding out to lume tonight
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm the same I love taking lume photos lol

Sent from my CPH1979 using Tapatalk


----------



## Honestsheet (Jan 21, 2018)

*Re: Lume Shots*



coltpeacemaker041 said:


> I'm the same I love taking lume photos lol
> 
> Sent from my CPH1979 using Tapatalk


Doesn't it just fill you with joy!

Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## coltpeacemaker041 (Jul 21, 2012)

*Re: Lume Shots*



Honestsheet said:


> Doesn't it just fill you with joy!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


To much! My GF thinks Im not quite right sometimes 

Sent from my CPH1979 using Tapatalk


----------



## MissileExpert (Mar 18, 2018)

*Re: Lume Shots*

Citizen Promaster Skyhawk A-T. First shot in daylight after charging with a flashlight. Second shot was taken at a bowling alley under black light at night.


----------



## Honestsheet (Jan 21, 2018)

*Re: Lume Shots*



coltpeacemaker041 said:


> To much! My GF thinks Im not quite right sometimes
> 
> Sent from my CPH1979 using Tapatalk


Same here and I'm positive we're not alone here

Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## wuyeah (Apr 24, 2007)

Took me couple years to find a right watch to show off!


----------



## 120Clicks (Dec 29, 2019)

wuyeah said:


> Took me couple years to find a right watch to show off!


I would love to see those tubes in person. Gotta be gorgeous!


----------



## Sir-Guy (Apr 25, 2017)

*Re: Lume Shots*

That Ball is ridiculous, @wuyeah. Great photos! Wow. 

Here's a 20+ year old diver of mine. Still glows all right!


----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## I Like em BIG ! ! (Feb 10, 2012)

AlaskaJohnboy said:


> Dunno if you can tell, but I lit-it-up before taking the pic.
> The full-lume-dial works all night long.
> 
> View attachment 14736093


Where I come from, we used to call this a Chanukah Bush (not the watch)...

This is one of my modern favorites and getting closer to the top of my, "To Get List" with the most awesome lume... E V E R ! !



Both hemispheres rotate in opposite directions with full lume!


----------



## 120Clicks (Dec 29, 2019)

Mhutch said:


>


Love this!


----------



## snagglepants (Apr 21, 2019)

I Like em BIG ! ! said:


> Where I come from, we used to call this a Chanukah Bush (not the watch)...
> 
> This is one of my modern favorites and getting closer to the top of my, "To Get List" with the most awesome lume... E V E R ! !
> 
> ...


What in the world is this one?!


----------



## SWIMTEXAN (Feb 5, 2015)




----------



## SWIMTEXAN (Feb 5, 2015)




----------



## JimSclavunos (Nov 18, 2018)

CWC SBS Quartz, no date.


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## catlike (Aug 7, 2009)




----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

*Re: Lume Shots*


----------



## I Like em BIG ! ! (Feb 10, 2012)

snagglepants said:


> What in the world is this one?!


Montblanc 1858 Geosphere. In SS and Bronze. This year they came out with a Bronze with a green dial... that may well, be the one! A marker for the highest point on earth for each of the continents! Google it... quite a read!


----------



## I Like em BIG ! ! (Feb 10, 2012)

This thing is a torch...



It even lights up the rehaut (but I still can't read it!).


----------



## snagglepants (Apr 21, 2019)

.


----------



## snagglepants (Apr 21, 2019)

I Like em BIG ! ! said:


> Montblanc 1858 Geosphere. In SS and Bronze. This year they came out with a Bronze with a green dial... that may well, be the one! A marker for the highest point on earth for each of the continents! Google it... quite a read!


daaang that thing is cool. I am weak in the knees...


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

Special requested a fully lumed ceramic bezel insert


----------



## MSugarman (Jan 11, 2019)

*Re: Lume Shots*

Here's my contribution









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 120Clicks (Dec 29, 2019)

Some morning lume.


----------



## JimSclavunos (Nov 18, 2018)

Citizen Promaster NY00-40-09W, full lume biscuit. Not bad, but fades fairly quickly.


----------



## Dividedpi (Jan 2, 2020)

wuyeah said:


> Took me couple years to find a right watch to show off!
> 
> View attachment 14762529
> 
> ...


This is very impressive lume.


----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## arkiemark (Oct 31, 2011)

Lume comparison between a Grand Seiko SBGE201 GMT vs. Seiko MM300 SLA023:


----------



## Glencoe (Jan 8, 2018)

Ventus Mori V1 with the white dial


----------



## BigBoo (Dec 31, 2019)

*Re: Lume Shots*

"ARNIE" reissue









Sent from my SM-G930P using Tapatalk


----------



## brandon\ (Aug 23, 2010)

120Clicks said:


> Some morning lume.
> 
> View attachment 14773217


How? Did you relume it? Did you just charge it with a UV light or something? I've had a couple of those and their lume is terrible.


----------



## fish70 (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## 120Clicks (Dec 29, 2019)

brandon\ said:


> 120Clicks said:
> 
> 
> > Some morning lume.
> ...


I have a very bright LED flashlight for work LOL. I'll admit, the lume doesn't last long, but it looks nice when lit.


----------



## Honestsheet (Jan 21, 2018)

*Re: Lume Shots*

.









Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## El Conde (Nov 8, 2019)

*Re: Lume Shots*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Casualwatchguy (Feb 5, 2019)

*Re: Lume Shots*










Taken awhile ago, but still pretty. Skx007. Modded.


----------



## Crewsdawg (Feb 4, 2018)

*Re: Lume Shots*


----------



## mumblypeg (Apr 14, 2017)




----------



## I Like em BIG ! ! (Feb 10, 2012)

Can't remember if I posted this earlier... if I did feel free to keep scrolling...


----------



## Glencoe (Jan 8, 2018)




----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## 120Clicks (Dec 29, 2019)




----------



## 04z (Mar 20, 2019)




----------



## watchesinnature (Jan 1, 2020)

Did someone ask for a lumeshot? Giving you a hot one.


----------



## oso2276 (Apr 19, 2017)

*Re: Lume Shots*

Damasko DB1









Enviado desde mi moto g(8) plus mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Time Exposure (Aug 13, 2010)

*Re: Lume Shots*

Funny... For as long as this thread has been running I never stopped to look or contribute. But tonight the lume of my Sinn EZM 10 caught my eye. So here's a pic, handheld no less!


----------



## jamnesiac34 (Apr 19, 2012)

*Re: Lume Shots*

Anyone have a Sinn 656L they can share a lume shot of?


----------



## jamnesiac34 (Apr 19, 2012)

Mhutch said:


>


Love this photo. Nicely done.


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

*Re: Lume Shots*

Tried making some lume art with my Triton









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 120Clicks (Dec 29, 2019)




----------



## rmc (Oct 10, 2010)

Shinola Argonite
Not the strongest lume.....


----------



## Casualwatchguy (Feb 5, 2019)

*Re: Lume Shots*










Antireflective coating... lol

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Time Exposure (Aug 13, 2010)

*Re: Lume Shots*



41Mets said:


> Tried making some lume art with my Triton
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Feel like I just tripped out of a Pink Floyd concert....


----------



## 4jamie (Jan 27, 2016)




----------



## 120Clicks (Dec 29, 2019)




----------



## Disposer (Aug 24, 2016)

*Re: Lume Shots*

Tag Aquaracer - WAY201B









Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## bryanhayn (Aug 18, 2009)

*Re: Lume Shots*


----------



## JimSclavunos (Nov 18, 2018)

Casio Oceanus OCW-S100


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

*Re: Lume Shots*


----------



## 120Clicks (Dec 29, 2019)

23 y/o Citizen. Still looking good.


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

*Re: Lume Shots*



boatswain said:


>


This is a top quality shot

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mtbmike (Sep 12, 2007)




----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

mtbmike said:


>


Love it!


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

*Re: Lume Shots*



41Mets said:


> This is a top quality shot
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks 

I love lume and the challenge of grabbing a decent pic of it


----------



## eijiboy (Dec 7, 2006)

*Re: Lume Shots*

1917









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

*Re: Lume Shots*


----------



## Kittysafe (Nov 28, 2011)

*Re: Lume Shots*

What is this watch? I love how legible this baby is... I think it's an IWC?


----------



## Julien Portside (Jun 3, 2019)

*Re: Lume Shots*

Nomos Tangente Sport










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sir-Guy (Apr 25, 2017)

*Re: Lume Shots*



Kittysafe said:


> What is this watch? I love how legible this baby is... I think it's an IWC?
> 
> View attachment 14808035


Looks like a Maratec pilot watch to me.

https://wornandwound.com/review/review-maratac-pilot-watch/


----------



## 120Clicks (Dec 29, 2019)




----------



## Honestsheet (Jan 21, 2018)

*Re: Lume Shots*

.









Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## Casualwatchguy (Feb 5, 2019)

*Re: Lume Shots*










Modded SKX007.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rollied (Jan 23, 2020)

D serial 16570


----------



## 120Clicks (Dec 29, 2019)




----------



## ryan850 (Dec 29, 2017)

*Re: Lume Shots*

Loom









Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## slideit (Nov 30, 2011)




----------



## alutz (Feb 10, 2018)

slideit said:


> View attachment 14821787


Great meteorite dial! I've got to get one

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

slideit said:


> View attachment 14821787


The swordfish has some great lume


----------



## Karlisnet (Feb 20, 2016)




----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Karlisnet said:


> View attachment 14826021


Excellent pic.

Excellent watch


----------



## Greyknight (Feb 7, 2019)




----------



## flymore (Mar 8, 2016)

Citizen Promaster Autozilla 
The Cool Blue Lume


----------



## flymore (Mar 8, 2016)

*Cool Blue Lume*

Citizen Promaster Autozilla 
The Cool Blue Lume

View attachment 14827457


----------



## 120Clicks (Dec 29, 2019)

Karlisnet said:


> View attachment 14826021


I'm drooling!
-----------------------------

Checking the lume on some freshly set hands


----------



## nitro450exp (Jun 28, 2017)




----------



## leo1790 (Jan 31, 2019)

*Re: Lume Shots*










Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## 120Clicks (Dec 29, 2019)

Tag Heuer Formula 1


----------



## 120Clicks (Dec 29, 2019)




----------



## tiki5698 (Jul 6, 2016)

I always charge up my watch when I go out


----------



## guspech750 (Dec 15, 2013)

...tritium and lume


----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## mercurynfo (Sep 23, 2019)

*Re: Lume Shots*










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## kennylorenzo (Dec 12, 2011)

Hamtun Kraken


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

*Re: Lume Shots*


----------



## godfrey19 (Aug 30, 2018)

*Re: Lume Shots*









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JPa (Feb 12, 2016)

*Re: Lume Shots*

Lume glows all night. Not as bright as my Seiko but does last longer.


----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## 4jamie (Jan 27, 2016)




----------



## 120Clicks (Dec 29, 2019)




----------



## 120Clicks (Dec 29, 2019)




----------



## mercurynfo (Sep 23, 2019)




----------



## mercurynfo (Sep 23, 2019)




----------



## 4jamie (Jan 27, 2016)




----------



## AlaskaJohnboy (Dec 25, 2016)

This from a 50-60 year old Lucerne diver.


----------



## pneuby (Feb 13, 2019)

..the neatest one of my few efforts, LOL....


----------



## C.V. (Mar 14, 2019)

PO LM LE


----------



## C.V. (Mar 14, 2019)

PO 8500


----------



## Rigel (Aug 13, 2009)

View attachment 20200206_221131.jpg

Morgenwerk.


----------



## jfwund (Jan 13, 2016)




----------



## mauserfan (Mar 11, 2015)




----------



## coltpeacemaker041 (Jul 21, 2012)

*Re: Lume Shots*

C3 superluminova is lovely stuff!









Sent from my CPH1979 using Tapatalk


----------



## Trevelyan77 (Jan 4, 2016)

*Re: Lume Shots*

On my Ventus Mori









Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## 120Clicks (Dec 29, 2019)

Am I the first to post a lume pic of the new Invicta 1953 diver?


----------



## toxophilus (Feb 13, 2019)




----------



## 120Clicks (Dec 29, 2019)




----------



## yourwatch617 (Nov 12, 2019)

BB58


----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)




----------



## thewatchidiot (Oct 5, 2018)

*Re: Lume Shots*

Can you guess the watch?








A person can't learn anything while talking


----------



## 120Clicks (Dec 29, 2019)




----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

*Re: Lume Shots*


----------



## beanerds (Jun 18, 2017)

*Re: Lume Shots*

Astron , just in the shed after being outside . Typical great Seiko lumebright .

On that my 4 Divers and lastly the German Nauticfish .

Beanerds .


----------



## rodia77 (Feb 3, 2011)




----------



## bombaywalla (Oct 8, 2011)

here's my contribution...


----------



## bombaywalla (Oct 8, 2011)

here's my contribution...

View attachment 14917701


----------



## pojo1806 (Oct 24, 2017)

Can't beat Seiko lume.


----------



## rschmidt97 (Aug 10, 2018)




----------



## 4jamie (Jan 27, 2016)




----------



## Ragl (Jun 22, 2016)

NTH Tikuna......









Cheerz,

Alan


----------



## Schussnik (Nov 27, 2016)




----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## Julien Portside (Jun 3, 2019)

*Re: Lume Shots*

Bell&Ross 03-92









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 4jamie (Jan 27, 2016)




----------



## JPa (Feb 12, 2016)

This is what it looks like at the end of the night.


----------



## VL123 (Jan 28, 2020)

*Re: Lume Shots*

Zelos in the first pic, and some Seiko 5s and affiliated Alba and lorus brand watches in the second.









Sent from my EML-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## 4jamie (Jan 27, 2016)




----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## DRK1992 (Mar 31, 2014)

*Re: Lume Shots*

Invicta from 2009









Sent from my SM-N976V using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr Auto (Apr 29, 2019)

*Re: Lume Shots*

Oceanus S100


----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

Shield Pascal


----------



## kevinlucci (Aug 10, 2011)

*Re: Lume Shots*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Oakvalleyranch (Dec 17, 2019)

Seiko padi


----------



## Friday (Sep 6, 2013)




----------



## Friday (Sep 6, 2013)




----------



## Ntinos_H (May 25, 2019)

*Re: Lume Shots*

PAM 111 and Ginault OR2









Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Screwtape (Aug 26, 2018)

4jamie said:


> View attachment 14919771


Excellent lume on these.


----------



## Mtwilliams80 (Jul 4, 2015)

*Re: Lume Shots*

Tuna magic...


----------



## happyscrappyheropup (Feb 6, 2013)

*Re: Lume Shots*

Sinn










-- Wayne


----------



## 120Clicks (Dec 29, 2019)

Aragon Divemaster and a little color editing trickery


----------



## Mtwilliams80 (Jul 4, 2015)

Tuna > Speedy on this one.


----------



## Sir-Guy (Apr 25, 2017)

*Re: Lume Shots*

This little guy still does pretty well for being over 20 years old. For those who haven't tried the skeleton hands, they are very immediately legible at a glance.


----------



## TheBearded (Jan 8, 2020)

How about something a little different?


----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)

Bernhardt Anchor


----------



## mercurynfo (Sep 23, 2019)

*Re: Lume Shots*









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## kiwi_kal (Dec 21, 2019)

Cross-posting from an AT thread yesterday! Been loving my new UV torchlight!


----------



## seabass23 (Feb 16, 2020)

*Re: Lume Shots*

IWC 3713 Doppel-chrono









Sent from my Pixel 4 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## I Like em BIG ! ! (Feb 10, 2012)

Love the B&M...


----------



## Thwizzit (Feb 3, 2009)




----------



## Time Exposure (Aug 13, 2010)

Just got this one yesterday. I did the flashlight "cheat" to charge it up then quickly snapped a picture. Man! That lume looks like I photoshopped it in!


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## gmads (Dec 5, 2009)




----------



## Earthbound (Sep 11, 2018)

BallFireman


----------



## MakaveliSK (Feb 24, 2018)

*Re: Lume Shots*










Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## fish70 (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## 120Clicks (Dec 29, 2019)




----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## 120Clicks (Dec 29, 2019)




----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

*Re: Lume Shots*


----------



## ADAMSWATCHCOLLECTION (Apr 16, 2020)

*Re: Lume Shots*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## pepcr1 (Apr 4, 2011)




----------



## mumblypeg (Apr 14, 2017)




----------



## AndrwTNT (May 30, 2017)




----------



## watchguyfl (Feb 20, 2017)

*Re: Lume Shots*

Clerc Hydroscaph Central Chronograph









Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Ticktocker (Oct 27, 2009)

Some pretty basic, iPhone lume shots.........


----------



## 120Clicks (Dec 29, 2019)

Mhutch said:


>


I thought the sub200 was supposed to have a matching lumed bezel?


----------



## AngelDeVille (May 13, 2019)




----------



## guspech750 (Dec 15, 2013)

*Re: Lume Shots*

Scurfa Diver One automatic










Sent from the White House on the tax payers dime.


----------



## Mr Auto (Apr 29, 2019)

*Re: Lume Shots*

Oceanus









Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk


----------



## watch1440 (Jan 31, 2014)

Seiko 6309-729A, 1984
Not the best shot (understatement)


----------



## brandon\ (Aug 23, 2010)

*Re: Lume Shots*


----------



## watch1440 (Jan 31, 2014)

Breitling Superocean sure have strong lumes


----------



## brandon\ (Aug 23, 2010)

*Re: Lume Shots*


----------



## guspech750 (Dec 15, 2013)

*Re: Lume Shots*










Sent from the White House on the tax payers dime.


----------



## Xander3Zero (Apr 2, 2020)

*Re: Lume Shots*

Oris Aquis









Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## MakaveliSK (Feb 24, 2018)

*Re: Lume Shots*

Daytime.... Night time.









Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## dalstott (Feb 13, 2006)

*Re: Lume Shots*

Yantar Submarine 24 II


----------



## Xander3Zero (Apr 2, 2020)

*Re: Lume Shots*

Liking the old radium lume on this Oris BC3... Although the lume on the numberals and indices definitely doesn't last as long as the hands.









Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## brandon\ (Aug 23, 2010)

*Re: Lume Shots*



Xander3Zero said:


> Liking the old radium lume on this Oris BC3... Although the lume on the numberals and indices definitely doesn't last as long as the hands.


I had a watch that did the opposite - after 2 or 3 hours, the hands faded into oblivion and the indices were still visible. I sold it. At least you have a chance of telling the time if the hands are still illuminated and you stare at it long enough.


----------



## Arainach (Oct 23, 2011)




----------



## EEWatch (May 4, 2020)

*Re: Lume Shots*










Exp ii


----------



## comstar (May 5, 2019)




----------



## peppeducati (Mar 3, 2018)

*Re: Lume Shots*

Had some lume fun last night.









Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## Arainach (Oct 23, 2011)

Seiko is clearly the best lume for the money, but if we're honest I love the blue and two-tone of the Seamaster the most.


----------



## ADAMSWATCHCOLLECTION (Apr 16, 2020)

*Re: Lume Shots*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## Ragl (Jun 22, 2016)

3 X NTH Subs.......









Cheerz,

Alan


----------



## guspech750 (Dec 15, 2013)

*Re: Lume Shots*



















Sent from the White House on the tax payers dime.


----------



## atlbbqguy (Nov 24, 2012)

*Re: Lume Shots*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MeiXiang (Aug 4, 2018)




----------



## bobo90 (Aug 19, 2014)

*Re: Lume Shots*

Just took these 2 the other day 

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Inkahalo (May 9, 2014)

2 at the same time!!


----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## tommy_boy (Jul 11, 2010)

2500


----------



## mabeejosh (Aug 20, 2019)

Here's the King Turtle. I've really been liking B&W lume shots lately.


----------



## Dougiebaby (Jun 21, 2017)

*Re: Lume Shots*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## neilziesing (Feb 14, 2016)

*Re: Lume Shots*

Seiko lume in broad daylight...bam!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

*Re: Lume Shots*



neilziesing said:


> Seiko lume in broad daylight...bam!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Great looking Seiko!

What's the model on that one?


----------



## nighthawk77 (Jun 24, 2018)

*Re: Lume Shots*

Some of my faves from my collection...





































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

The Lume on the latest CW Trident is a massive improvement over the Mk1 and 2.


----------



## Maiden (Sep 19, 2014)

*Re: Lume Shots*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

TX Lume by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Maiden (Sep 19, 2014)

Not my photo but always loved this one.....


----------



## SeizeTheMeans (Dec 11, 2018)




----------



## RNBWatch (Apr 24, 2018)

Maiden said:


> Not my photo but always loved this one.....


 I love it too!


----------



## EEWatch (May 4, 2020)

*Re: Lume Shots*


----------



## MakaveliSK (Feb 24, 2018)

*Re: Lume Shots*


----------



## EEWatch (May 4, 2020)

*Re: Lume Shots*









Dark bathroom selfie!


----------



## mattcantwin (Aug 17, 2007)

Raven Trekker


----------



## richardlay (Mar 7, 2016)

*Re: Lume Shots*









Seiko Sumo with lumed bezel insert

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## StewAdams (May 15, 2020)

*Re: Lume Shots*











Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## MakaveliSK (Feb 24, 2018)

*Re: Lume Shots*

H2O GMT









Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)

This is one ugly watch, but I like it...


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

*Re: Lume Shots*


----------



## RNBWatch (Apr 24, 2018)




----------



## atlbbqguy (Nov 24, 2012)

*Re: Lume Shots*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wac77 (Nov 1, 2006)

Some lume, but room was not dark enough.


----------



## wac77 (Nov 1, 2006)

Trying again


----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## maylebox (Feb 11, 2017)




----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

*Re: Lume Shots*

Breguet









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

*Re: Lume Shots*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## medic1 (Sep 2, 2018)




----------



## jfk-ii (Nov 14, 2017)

*Re: Lume Shots*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## MakaveliSK (Feb 24, 2018)

*Re: Lume Shots*

Nethuns bronze skull hand cranker









Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## RussMurray (Oct 4, 2009)




----------



## ShanghaiYoon (Jun 24, 2015)

*Re: Lume Shots*

Not the brightest but...









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AlaskaJohnboy (Dec 25, 2016)




----------



## Ginseng108 (May 10, 2017)

Sure, why not.


----------



## I Like em BIG ! ! (Feb 10, 2012)

Just walked in from outside and had to share...



Now for the new strap...


----------



## zeuloa (Jan 28, 2011)

*Re: Lume Shots*

Not exactly lume but, can I play?










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DarthVedder (Jun 12, 2011)

Seiko Torch


----------



## DarthVedder (Jun 12, 2011)

Seiko SLA021


----------



## NYVirus (Jan 18, 2018)

How’s this? I no longer have this watch sadly.


----------



## Terry M. (Apr 15, 2007)




----------



## rfortson (Feb 18, 2012)

*Re: Lume Shots*

Oris Divers 65









Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Sweepseconds (Apr 30, 2020)

Custom skx007


----------



## MakaveliSK (Feb 24, 2018)

*Re: Lume Shots*










Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Bobthekelpy (Dec 20, 2019)

Just in from being outside.


----------



## Half Dozen (Jul 20, 2018)




----------



## guspech750 (Dec 15, 2013)

*Re: Lume Shots*

Modded Ray Raven



















Sent from the White House on the tax payers dime.


----------



## jbreeden (Jan 5, 2017)

*Re: Lume Shots*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gmads (Dec 5, 2009)

The "T" at 12 should give this one away:









Tissot Seastar 1000 (the older, ETA powered version)


----------



## MakaveliSK (Feb 24, 2018)

*Re: Lume Shots*

Gruppo Gamma









Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## flapsslatsup (Aug 27, 2019)

*Re: Lume Shots*


----------



## yinzburgher (May 9, 2017)




----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

*Re: Lume Shots*


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

*Re: Lume Shots*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## VL123 (Jan 28, 2020)

*Re: Lume Shots*










Sent from my EML-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## peterbee (Feb 23, 2018)




----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)




----------



## MakaveliSK (Feb 24, 2018)

*Re: Lume Shots*

Meg


----------



## Bradtothebones (Feb 22, 2020)

❄🐟


----------



## rodia77 (Feb 3, 2011)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## flapsslatsup (Aug 27, 2019)




----------



## SolarPower (May 14, 2012)




----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)

Aragon Divermaster 42


----------



## ShanghaiYoon (Jun 24, 2015)

335









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dirthitter (Mar 4, 2018)

Tadaa:


----------



## brandon\ (Aug 23, 2010)




----------



## MakaveliSK (Feb 24, 2018)

Bumping this up with a lume shot!


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)

Bump from @MakaveliSK felt all the way down to the Southern Hemisphere and replied to.............


----------



## happyscrappyheropup (Feb 6, 2013)

_Night mode_ on my Pixel has been good capturing for daytime lume shots, even when they're barely there like the JLC.


----------



## flapsslatsup (Aug 27, 2019)




----------



## oso2276 (Apr 19, 2017)

Damasko DB1









Sent from my Moto Z3 Play using Tapatalk


----------



## Buschyfor3 (Nov 12, 2018)




----------



## Racer88 (Jul 24, 2020)




----------



## Racer88 (Jul 24, 2020)




----------



## nqtri (Mar 23, 2015)

Stowa 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## flapsslatsup (Aug 27, 2019)




----------



## Bahn112 (Sep 20, 2018)




----------



## Kjong (Mar 27, 2020)




----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)




----------



## medic1 (Sep 2, 2018)




----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

RLG Atlanticus


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)

NTH DevilRay


----------



## Sizzla (Oct 18, 2020)

Two Baume & Mercier Hampton's with no lume at all.
Tudor Pelagos; Steinhart Nav B Flieger; Omega Planet Ocean; Montblanc Timewalker; Stowa Flieger; IWC Big Pilot.


----------



## watchesinnature (Jan 1, 2020)




----------



## Maiden (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)

Pelagos LHD


----------



## godfrey19 (Aug 30, 2018)

medic1 said:


> View attachment 15489604


What is the model?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ted99999 (Oct 15, 2020)

⁰


----------



## 120Clicks (Dec 29, 2019)




----------



## Earthbound (Sep 11, 2018)




----------



## yinzburgher (May 9, 2017)

Instagram: @yinzburgher_watches


----------



## JPa (Feb 12, 2016)

Bahn112 said:


>


Never realized how similar these two are.


----------



## Racer88 (Jul 24, 2020)

GWF-A1000-1A "Frogman"









Even the World Time subdial (at 8:00) is lumed!


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)




----------



## 120Clicks (Dec 29, 2019)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Russ1965 said:


> View attachment 15514469


Great shot. Great watch.


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)

boatswain said:


> Great shot. Great watch.


Thank you.


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

MuckyMark said:


> Pelagos LHD


The best

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Casualwatchguy (Feb 5, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watchesinnature (Jan 1, 2020)

The Richard Legrand Oceanfarer in my terrarium.


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## ned-ludd (Apr 8, 2017)

Vostok Pilot T2









Airnautic AN-24M


----------



## pantagruel (May 30, 2010)

Aragon Parma 2, and an Invicta I-Force lefty.


----------



## kritameth (Oct 11, 2015)




----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)

Monster SRP581 with Blue Bird Dives bezel


----------



## mondi1911 (Jun 7, 2017)




----------



## Maiden (Sep 19, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchfiend12 (Aug 25, 2018)




----------



## Earthbound (Sep 11, 2018)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## watchesinnature (Jan 1, 2020)




----------



## Trog (Nov 16, 2019)

Bond NTTD


----------



## Buschyfor3 (Nov 12, 2018)




----------



## guspech750 (Dec 15, 2013)

Sent from my toilet using Kakatalk. Flushed with only a single wipe.


----------



## jheck (Nov 16, 2019)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Camguy (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## Sota0003 (Apr 22, 2020)

A1DBAE0C-10C5-48C8-93A9-9EA4AD83E35B by Brad Sotak, on Flickr
11117718-74FE-4843-93A9-A8EAB18376C0 by Brad Sotak, on Flickr

E83750EC-2C8B-4C46-9864-8F54D19D20B0 by Brad Sotak, on Flickr

C75ADB56-47C4-4371-830B-654034AEB031 by Brad Sotak, on Flickr

959E6F47-8DD8-4A70-9C49-364AA90FD18E by Brad Sotak, on Flickr

B4282449-8662-4D6D-B057-40C96A62557A by Brad Sotak, on Flickr










846A39F5-22C7-43A5-AF13-CBFB7A4E4313 by Brad Sotak, on Flickr

5362DA47-FC0A-4D16-8BD2-3B7233253F4E by Brad Sotak, on Flickr


----------



## AlaskaJohnboy (Dec 25, 2016)

Bought for resale.
But... but
It's got a full lume dial!
Doesn't every collection need one of these?

Pic is just under my desk after 15 sec under a light bulb.


----------



## Sir-Guy (Apr 25, 2017)

Great stuff, guys.


----------



## gillm (Mar 4, 2020)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## medic1 (Sep 2, 2018)




----------



## roberev (Mar 15, 2006)

Ball EM II Aviator:


----------



## Emancipator12 (Jun 8, 2017)

Certina PH200M


----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## KevJohn (Sep 17, 2020)




----------



## Half Dozen (Jul 20, 2018)

Unusual entry:


----------



## Porky4774 (Mar 9, 2017)




----------



## brandon\ (Aug 23, 2010)




----------



## AlaskaJohnboy (Dec 25, 2016)

This watch IS literally lumed for the blind. 
No joke- that's why it was made...

And it works! You can really feel it.

So technically it's a lume shot....


----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## brandon\ (Aug 23, 2010)




----------



## carlhaluss (Oct 27, 2007)

Wow! Some stupendous lume shots here, guys! Well done!

My latest: Tutima Flieger Friday Chronograph, Flieger 1941


----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## thewatchidiot (Oct 5, 2018)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## [BOBO] (May 12, 2020)




----------



## Falizadeh (Nov 29, 2019)

Got a couple here..


----------



## colgex (Dec 12, 2013)

my bad, wrong thread, delete


----------



## jmcbooty83 (Jan 11, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cuttalossa (Dec 21, 2020)

SEIKO SNKE63J1 
Impressive lume on a budget.


----------



## carlhaluss (Oct 27, 2007)

Oris Diver 65 'Maxi' Topper Edition


----------



## Berg3.0 (Nov 14, 2020)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JimmyBoots (Apr 26, 2008)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sydney7629 (Aug 17, 2017)




----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## Racer88 (Jul 24, 2020)




----------



## wkw (Feb 12, 2006)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

Straton Daily Driver MKII


----------



## AardnoldArrdvark (Aug 7, 2019)




----------



## wkw (Feb 12, 2006)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Cheers
















Sent from my SM-G988B using Tapatalk


----------



## Mediocre (Oct 27, 2013)

Cuttalossa said:


> View attachment 15629805
> 
> 
> SEIKO SNKE63J1
> Impressive lume on a budget.


My first thought was "a ghost is leaving your watch"


----------



## Mediocre (Oct 27, 2013)

A couple recent lume shots


----------



## DRK1992 (Mar 31, 2014)

Tag heuer aquaracer









Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


----------



## Racer88 (Jul 24, 2020)

G-Shock Analog Frogman (GWF-A1000)


----------



## Berg3.0 (Nov 14, 2020)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Sent from my SM-G988B using Tapatalk


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Sent from my SM-G988B using Tapatalk


----------



## Elmero (Mar 24, 2017)

Some more


----------



## wkw (Feb 12, 2006)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Elmero said:


> Some more


Sweet!

Sent from my SM-G988B using Tapatalk


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

View attachment 15865122
View attachment 15865123
















Sent from my SM-G988B using Tapatalk


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

One more 









Sent from my SM-G988B using Tapatalk


----------



## Jetrider (Apr 26, 2010)




----------



## Jetrider (Apr 26, 2010)

Elmero said:


> Some more


That AquaDive is slammin'!!! ??


----------



## Elmero (Mar 24, 2017)

Jetrider said:


> That AquaDive is slammin'!!! ??


Thanks, man! It really is something! ??


----------



## Elmero (Mar 24, 2017)

alex79 said:


> Sweet!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G988B using Tapatalk


Cheers! 🖖


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)




----------



## Elmero (Mar 24, 2017)

KonTiki!


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Sent from my SM-G988B using Tapatalk


----------



## dodober (Dec 4, 2008)

Some of mine!


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## sleepyhead123 (Jun 2, 2014)

It's like looking at the Frozen Flame (kudos to anyone who gets this reference).


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)




----------



## Sizzla (Oct 18, 2020)




----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

Vario 1918 Trench Watch


----------



## wwwryan (May 2, 2020)

Weiss watch 42mm









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sir-Guy (Apr 25, 2017)

I think the undersides of these hands are lumed. I can see a reflection on the dial and they light up the day/date window. Pretty neat.


----------



## Berg3.0 (Nov 14, 2020)

Sent from a place on Earth, telling time on my 7.48 inch wrist.


----------



## AlaskaJohnboy (Dec 25, 2016)

Rats! I would show a lume shot, but at 10:30 PM there's too much light. darn. Oh well let's do a crossword before bed on the Dalton Highway.





  








Have Monta will travel-4.JPG




__
AlaskaJohnboy


__
Jul 12, 2021


----------



## beybibap (Jul 30, 2019)

Titanium Dailos waveform watch, midnight blue with blue ceramic bezel insert.


----------



## Simpleman1007 (Aug 15, 2020)




----------



## Jim L (Feb 24, 2014)

RZE Endeavor.


----------



## Vario (Apr 4, 2019)




----------



## Jim L (Feb 24, 2014)

Another shot of the Endeavor.


----------



## Spiffy (Mar 7, 2013)

Scurfa MS21


----------



## Frossty (Feb 17, 2017)




----------



## guspech750 (Dec 15, 2013)

Sent from my toilet using Kakatalk. Flushed with only a single wipe.


----------



## Sizzla (Oct 18, 2020)




----------



## ChristiaanDN (Jun 14, 2021)




----------



## ChristiaanDN (Jun 14, 2021)

Simpleman1007 said:


> View attachment 15999262


Oh what?! Is this a mod or OEM?


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## sleepyhead123 (Jun 2, 2014)

Just another boring lume shot.


----------



## Sydney7629 (Aug 17, 2017)




----------



## Blackeye30 (Nov 28, 2012)




----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

Aragon Divemaster 42
















Seiko Flight Computer SNA413


----------



## tman916 (Aug 14, 2013)

JohnM252 said:


> View attachment 16050628


Wow!!


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Sent from my SM-G988B using Tapatalk


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## dbonddental (Feb 15, 2011)




----------



## Sizzla (Oct 18, 2020)

Comparing my just arrived today Scurfa to my Pelagos.
Both are great looking IMO.


----------



## Tk59194 (Dec 28, 2021)




----------



## PeteJE (Dec 28, 2010)




----------



## CHADSTER (Mar 10, 2006)




----------



## Bob1087 (Mar 29, 2012)




----------



## Simpleman1007 (Aug 15, 2020)




----------



## KogKiller (Apr 15, 2013)




----------



## captious (Nov 12, 2020)




----------



## WizardofWatch (Dec 12, 2018)

Couldn’t even apply the lume evenly on the moon!


----------



## Watchout63 (Mar 1, 2021)




----------



## soboy (Jun 21, 2021)




----------



## cremebrulee (Nov 25, 2015)




----------



## time4d (Jan 1, 2011)




----------



## guspech750 (Dec 15, 2013)

Sent from my toilet using Kakatalk. Flushed with only a single wipe.


----------



## BKTIMETRVL (Feb 13, 2014)




----------



## chriswalkerband (Feb 6, 2011)




----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)




----------



## NeverQuiteSure (May 20, 2021)

Freshly charged lume, aggregation of 12 photos, f/4.5 at 1/8 second. Hands that appear white actually glow green but are overexposed.


----------



## guspech750 (Dec 15, 2013)

Sent from my toilet using Kakatalk. Flushed with only a single wipe.


----------



## wkw (Feb 12, 2006)

Archimede pilot 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## ryan850 (Dec 29, 2017)

Bob1087 said:


> View attachment 16341780
> View attachment 16341781





WizardofWatch said:


> Couldn’t even apply the lume evenly on the moon!
> View attachment 16349041


These moon phase lume shots are awesome. I'm not a big fan of moon phase traditionally but seeing these lume shots makes me reconsider. Very nice. 


chriswalkerband said:


> View attachment 16418040


I love these OG trident divers. They are very vintage inspired.


----------



## munizfire (Oct 25, 2018)




----------



## WIS_Chronomaster (Sep 17, 2007)




----------



## Kohill (Dec 6, 2021)

Here you go.


----------



## Bob1087 (Mar 29, 2012)

ryan850 said:


> These moon phase lume shots are awesome. I'm not a big fan of moon phase traditionally but seeing these lume shots makes me reconsider. Very nice.
> I love these OG trident divers. They are very vintage inspired.


Ryan, the crazy thing about that picture is that the lume in real time is green, not indiglo blue! The green lume is much more appealing, IMHO. Not sure why the pic came out blueish on my iPhone.


----------



## ryan850 (Dec 29, 2017)

Bob1087 said:


> Ryan, the crazy thing about that picture is that the lume in real time is green, not indiglo blue! The green lume is much more appealing, IMHO. Not sure why the pic came out blueish on my iPhone.


I'm sure the green makes it looks even more like a "real" moon.


----------



## Sizzla (Oct 18, 2020)




----------



## beybibap (Jul 30, 2019)




----------



## Elmero (Mar 24, 2017)




----------



## Tinok (Dec 15, 2018)




----------



## brandon\ (Aug 23, 2010)




----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)




----------



## Kohill (Dec 6, 2021)

Seiko lume.


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## PoPZilla (Mar 7, 2020)




----------



## Twowheelsandwatches (Feb 2, 2021)




----------



## roachjl (Mar 17, 2011)




----------



## brandon\ (Aug 23, 2010)




----------



## Sizzla (Oct 18, 2020)

Stowa Flieger


----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)




----------



## guspech750 (Dec 15, 2013)

Sent from my toilet using Kakatalk. Flushed with only a single wipe.


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## antsio100 (Apr 3, 2008)

Skx007


----------



## filthyj24 (Dec 28, 2013)




----------



## nodnar (Oct 7, 2016)




----------



## AZJOE (9 mo ago)




----------



## Sizzla (Oct 18, 2020)




----------



## jaf2976 (Aug 11, 2020)




----------



## HeftyAccountant (Mar 29, 2021)

love the lumed bezels


----------



## Sir-Guy (Apr 25, 2017)

How about a lumed dial? 39mm Islander.


----------



## Racer88 (Jul 24, 2020)

My newest - arrived yesterday.


----------



## Sizzla (Oct 18, 2020)




----------



## mjsterre (Oct 1, 2017)

Oldie but a goodie /s 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sir-Guy (Apr 25, 2017)




----------



## Roningrad (Aug 2, 2018)




----------



## EnjoyYourTime (9 mo ago)




----------



## AlaskaJohnboy (Dec 25, 2016)

Brand new (as in still in the box) Islander 39mm B-Type flieger, and a little Monta Magnificence in the Middle of May. Both hit with a flashlight and just in the dimness under my desk. Both are pretty impressing. I KNOW the MOnta stays bright for at least 10 hours in the dark...


----------



## brandon\ (Aug 23, 2010)




----------



## Lagunatic (Jun 3, 2010)




----------



## Sizzla (Oct 18, 2020)




----------



## dfx1 (Feb 18, 2019)




----------



## PFEN (Dec 20, 2021)




----------



## timetexaschris (11 mo ago)

Clean


----------



## brandon\ (Aug 23, 2010)




----------



## Sir-Guy (Apr 25, 2017)

That’s nice, @Brandon\. Happen to have a reference or model name?


----------



## jaf2976 (Aug 11, 2020)

Citizen BL5280-61W.


----------



## brandon\ (Aug 23, 2010)

Sir-Guy said:


> That’s nice, @Brandon\. Happen to have a reference or model name?


I just stumbled across it on eBay. It’s 20/5437SV. However Armitrons aren’t exactly the type of watch that gets listed by model numbers - usually something generic like “blue Armitron watch”. If you’re interested in the lume dial, it’s called Visible 24/7. Visible 24/7 was a stand alone company that made glowy stuff. It looks like they’re gone now: visible247.com is for sale | HugeDomains. You can read a little here: Visible 247 Showcases Incredibly Bright Technology For The First Time At DEMA - DeeperBlue.com.

Anyway, if you search “Armitron visible 247” you might find something.


----------



## thewatchidiot (Oct 5, 2018)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Sizzla (Oct 18, 2020)




----------



## brandon\ (Aug 23, 2010)




----------



## Sizzla (Oct 18, 2020)

Stowa Flieger


----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

Marc & Sons diver 
























MSR-002-3S


----------



## El Conde (Nov 8, 2019)

Yema Superman 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## Sizzla (Oct 18, 2020)




----------



## DRK1992 (Mar 31, 2014)

King seiko turtle on strapcode jubilee bracelet









Sent from my SM-S908U using Tapatalk


----------



## Berg3.0 (Nov 14, 2020)

Sent from a place on earth . 
(Wrist size 19cm)


----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

Horizon Nautilus


----------



## FJ40seikokingturtle (Sep 28, 2021)




----------



## Sizzla (Oct 18, 2020)




----------



## ASC777 (Oct 15, 2019)




----------



## Robert Bays (Jul 28, 2014)




----------



## Patrick_R (11 mo ago)




----------



## sleepyhead123 (Jun 2, 2014)

Sure, it's the lume you're looking at . . .


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*Oh Yea,..I Have the “Guts”..
..and I’m Wearing a CORUM Today!


























…His Name is “Bitzer” (from Shaun the Sheep)
& Just Enjoy the Day!*


----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

Seiko SRP659J1


----------



## zztopops (Aug 4, 2021)




----------



## WilyB (Aug 25, 2013)

That's the lume from the box. Does that count for this thread?


----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

Horizon Nautilus


----------



## Pat450 (6 mo ago)

Bb pro


----------



## mconlonx (Sep 21, 2018)




----------



## Nokie (Jul 4, 2011)




----------



## Berg3.0 (Nov 14, 2020)

Sent from a place on earth . 
(Wrist size 19cm)


----------



## Toyo Panzoff (6 mo ago)

Two Armida A1s, because I couldn’t decide:


----------



## AlaskaJohnboy (Dec 25, 2016)

How about a campfire shot or two??

Sarb017


----------



## Rossgallin (5 mo ago)

Photo fun in the fish tank with The Ugly Watch Company and this amazing 300M Diver


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## Sizzla (Oct 18, 2020)




----------



## monza06 (Mar 30, 2009)

Grand seiko :


----------



## Toyo Panzoff (6 mo ago)

Insomnia lume shot- Nite Alpha T100, with Mars, Taurus, and Orion:


----------



## Sizzla (Oct 18, 2020)




----------



## Toyo Panzoff (6 mo ago)

Sizzla said:


> View attachment 16913876


Yeahhhhhhhh boyeeeeeee!!!
-Maya Angelou


----------



## Thunder Dump (Jan 25, 2020)




----------



## Toyo Panzoff (6 mo ago)




----------



## Reaps (4 mo ago)




----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## Berg3.0 (Nov 14, 2020)

Sent from a place on earth . 
(Wrist size 19cm)


----------



## carlowus (Oct 12, 2008)




----------



## Toyo Panzoff (6 mo ago)

This technically counts:








Armourlite T100 chrono


----------



## carlowus (Oct 12, 2008)




----------



## donoman (Nov 25, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

ZM-73 said:


> Horizon Nautilus
> View attachment 16853438


Followed 









Sent from my JAD-LX9 using Tapatalk


----------



## RMG0512 (3 mo ago)

Full Lume Wayfinder by Farr and Swit on orange rubber


----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

alex79 said:


> Followed
> View attachment 16942355
> 
> 
> Sent from my JAD-LX9 using Tapatalk


Thanks! It's a great watch and has become one of my favourites. The Salmon Sand dial looks good, had a difficult time choosing a model


----------



## carlowus (Oct 12, 2008)




----------



## RussMurray (Oct 4, 2009)




----------



## Mvtt98 (3 mo ago)

Here is a shot of an NTH Azores Absinthe with lumed crown, gotta love that glow off the side it looks like a mini flashlight.


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## chas58 (Aug 29, 2018)

Ima gonna cheat here, because this is a shot of a *F*_*lorescent *_*Y*_*ellow* _second hand (black light photo).


----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)

Seamaster, after dark


----------



## carlowus (Oct 12, 2008)




----------



## Toyo Panzoff (6 mo ago)

BLAM!!!


----------



## Inimicalone (3 mo ago)




----------



## Toyo Panzoff (6 mo ago)

ADDITIONAL BLAM!


----------



## robi1138 (Jul 5, 2016)




----------



## Inimicalone (3 mo ago)

Holy cow, that's awesome!


----------



## mihajlons (Dec 5, 2021)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## VincentG (Jul 30, 2020)




----------



## BrokeWatchGuy (3 mo ago)




----------



## Pat450 (6 mo ago)




----------



## gaizka (Mar 27, 2006)




----------



## gaizka (Mar 27, 2006)




----------



## carlowus (Oct 12, 2008)

Scurfa project


----------



## carlowus (Oct 12, 2008)




----------



## evilym (4 mo ago)




----------



## Geology Rocks (Feb 22, 2015)




----------



## Sydney7629 (Aug 17, 2017)




----------



## Pat450 (6 mo ago)




----------



## Pat450 (6 mo ago)




----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

.









Sent from my SM-S908U using Tapatalk


----------



## mcn_87 (Feb 19, 2018)

Here are mines:

Longines Flagship Heritage










Omega Speedmaster Racing










Both are like the beginning of ambient lights in cars. Elegant but not too much


----------



## Brummie (Jun 24, 2021)




----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## carlowus (Oct 12, 2008)




----------



## Pat450 (6 mo ago)

Back with the golden tuna


----------



## jenyang (Oct 17, 2015)

Ball Roadmaster Starlight


----------



## The Red Goat (Jul 26, 2011)




----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)




----------



## carlowus (Oct 12, 2008)




----------



## RussMurray (Oct 4, 2009)




----------



## Sydney7629 (Aug 17, 2017)




----------



## carlowus (Oct 12, 2008)




----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*Really enhanced! 

















PeeWee say’s “WHAT”?*


----------



## carlowus (Oct 12, 2008)




----------



## monza06 (Mar 30, 2009)

Boflex has lume too


----------



## carlowus (Oct 12, 2008)




----------



## carlowus (Oct 12, 2008)




----------



## Brummie (Jun 24, 2021)




----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## carlowus (Oct 12, 2008)

Aquanautilus Firefly, with Seiko NH movement.

Aftermaket case, Sapphire crystal, Firefly dial, Seiko hour and minute hands, red seconds hand, NH36 movement.


----------



## The Red Goat (Jul 26, 2011)

My two favorites, I’m going to mess around with some that aren’t in the total darkness. Lots of pics on the thread are really nice in low light.


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## Simons194 (Dec 15, 2012)

Gruppo gamma offering …


----------



## IShootWatches (6 mo ago)




----------



## carlowus (Oct 12, 2008)




----------



## Bill M. (Sep 22, 2021)




----------



## carlowus (Oct 12, 2008)




----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## trameline (May 19, 2018)




----------



## RussMurray (Oct 4, 2009)




----------



## Urse73 (4 mo ago)




----------



## Urse73 (4 mo ago)




----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## carlowus (Oct 12, 2008)




----------



## Twowheelsandwatches (Feb 2, 2021)

The hodge podge gets more podged.


----------



## Pat450 (6 mo ago)

Cold and grey on with the 58 today


----------



## Ofacertainage (Feb 4, 2016)




----------



## guspech750 (Dec 15, 2013)

Sent from my toilet using Kakatalk. Flushed with only a single wipe.


----------



## MD11 (May 5, 2012)

here's my entry....


----------



## SolarPower (May 14, 2012)




----------



## SolarPower (May 14, 2012)

Citizen AQ6020-53X vs Seiko SBTM159
Both fully charged









Full darkness shots with low ISO

After 30 mins









After 2 hours









Citizen keeps going although not the brightest lume.


----------



## Artbrz (Mar 26, 2021)




----------



## filthyj24 (Dec 28, 2013)




----------



## Bill M. (Sep 22, 2021)




----------



## SolarPower (May 14, 2012)




----------



## Serge_tm (11 mo ago)




----------



## trameline (May 19, 2018)




----------



## Pat450 (6 mo ago)

Arnie


----------



## carlowus (Oct 12, 2008)




----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## Ofacertainage (Feb 4, 2016)




----------



## AardnoldArrdvark (Aug 7, 2019)




----------



## carlowus (Oct 12, 2008)




----------



## Toyo Panzoff (6 mo ago)




----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## Co-re (Mar 1, 2020)




----------



## Nokie (Jul 4, 2011)




----------



## Xolotl (Mar 2, 2017)

carlowus said:


> View attachment 17073883
> View attachment 17073884


This is awesome.


----------



## StufflerMike (Mar 23, 2010)




----------



## Serge_tm (11 mo ago)




----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## filthyj24 (Dec 28, 2013)




----------



## AardnoldArrdvark (Aug 7, 2019)




----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## Buschyfor3 (Nov 12, 2018)

Christmas lume:


----------



## Toyo Panzoff (6 mo ago)




----------



## TravisMorgan (Oct 14, 2021)




----------



## sleepyhead123 (Jun 2, 2014)

It's not the quantity, it's the quality.


----------



## wkw (Feb 12, 2006)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)




----------



## jaf2976 (Aug 11, 2020)




----------



## gaizka (Mar 27, 2006)




----------



## jdub (Oct 15, 2006)

Tudor Pelagos 39


----------



## AlaskaJohnboy (Dec 25, 2016)

Just the afternoon light (4 PM in Alaska- too dark to read outside), after turning off my lamp.

Nodus Sector Pilot- v1


----------



## Toyo Panzoff (6 mo ago)

Tsao Baltimore Constellation Chrono (lume helped by UV torch)


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## AlaskaJohnboy (Dec 25, 2016)

Islander DPA.
Not the lumiest, but I can still see it all in the morning after a night of glowing.


----------



## gsingh0317 (6 mo ago)

Caves of Thailand!


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## bneath (1 mo ago)

gsingh0317 said:


> Caves of Thailand!
> 
> View attachment 17121580


I like that two tone Omega lume.


----------



## gsingh0317 (6 mo ago)

bneath said:


> I like that two tone Omega lume.


It's a really neat detail!


----------



## AlaskaJohnboy (Dec 25, 2016)

Evant Tropic Dover in Bronze.

The light on left is from my desktop. This one glows so bright I can probably read by it at night!


----------



## monza06 (Mar 30, 2009)




----------



## nyyankees (Mar 20, 2008)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AlaskaJohnboy (Dec 25, 2016)

Got an SNK for cheap and HADDA have one. 
After a little work and a few tries finding the right hands-- I think I got it.


----------

